#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  PCC Balance de 3 a 16 links - Por: M4D3

## m4d3

*PCC LOADBALANCE - 3 LINKS SIMÉTRICOS* (TESTADO DE 2 ATÉ 16 LINKS)
*MKV:* 3.x
*MKR:* 3.28 

*EthLinkA* = Interface do primeiro link
*EthLinkB* = Interface do segundo link
*EthLinkC* = Interface do terceiro link
*EthClientes* = Interface dos clientes

*Quando em modo roteado:*
*10.1.10.129* = Ip do modem A
*10.1.10.161* = Ip do modem B
*10.1.10.193* = Ip do modem C

*Endereços das interfaces no Mikrotik ROS*
*10.1.10.130/27* = Ip da interface EthLinkA
*10.1.10.162/27* = Ip da interface EthLinkB
*10.1.10.194/27* = Ip da interface EthLinkC

======================================================================

*Vamos as regras e explanações sobre o sistema PCC*

*Em mangle*
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
esta primera regra aceita as conexões para todos os ips de destino que se encontrarem na lista 'sem_balance' que irão sair pela rota padrão

add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkC new-connection-mark=conn_nc passthrough=yes
*cria as marcas (conn_na, conn_nb, conn_nc) para novas conexões em cada uma das interfaces (EthLinkA, EthLinkB, EthLinkC)*

add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
*utiliza as marcações (conn_na, conn_nb, conn_nc) para criar as marcações das respectivas rotas (to_ra, to_rb, to_rc)*

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2

*agora utilizando os classificadores (0,1,2 e portanto são 3) na interface de clientes criamos novas marcas de conexão (conn_ma0, conn_mb1, conn_mc2), notem que se tivessemos 4 links seria aquie que fariamos as alterações para (0,1,2,3 e portanto são 4) ficando 4/0, 4/1, 4/2, 4/3 ou ainda se tivessemos links assimétricos onde por exemplo:*

*LinkX* de 512k
*LinkY* de 1024k
*LinkZ* de 2048k
*
somariamos todos os links e dividiriamos pelo valor do menor link então teriamos 3584k/512k=7 então teriamos 7 marcações de pcc indo de 7/0 até 7/6 das quais devemos direcionar a primeira pro link X, a segunda e terceira pro link Y e as quatro restantes para o link Z fazendo nosso sistema perfeitamente equilibrado, vale resaltar que sistemas do tipo ADSL não garantem a banda e portanto devemos fazer testes em cada um dos links para aferir as velocidades possíveis em cada um, já vi muitos casos onde um link desse tipo de 2Mb era melhor do que o de 4Mb da mesma operadora instalada no mesmo local, também se deve criar as marcações para input e output.*

add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=no
*utilizando das novas marcações (conn_ma0, conn_mb1, conn_mc2) criamos uma nova marcação de rota na interface de clientes como (to_nra, to_nrb, to_nrc)*

======================================================================

*Em nat*
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface=EthLinkA
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=EthLinkB
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=EthLinkC
*vale resaltar que o mascaramento pode ser feito de várias formas, indicando por exempo o ip da interface em src-nat, pela range de ips dos clientes e pela interface do link como acima.*

======================================================================

*Em rotas*
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.129 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.161 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.193 scope=30 target-scope=10
*definimos 3 rotas padrão sendo que cada uma tem um custo diferente e portanto a primeira terá a preferencia, caso venha a faltar a segunda assume, em seguida a terceira*

add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.129 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.161 routing-mark=to_nrc scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.193 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
*em seguida todas as 3 rotas que utilizam marca de rotas (to_nra, to_nrb, to_nrc) dividem a carga que foi previamente marcada pelo mangle*

======================================================================

*Ainda é possível fazer com que o próprio Mikrotik ROS disque as conexões do tipo ADSL aumentando a eficiência do sistema (MODENS EM BRIDGE), sendo que neste caso é recomendado fazer o mascaramento por range de ips e não por interface e a indicação dos gateways por interface e não por ip, no caso de links dedicados é recomendável fazer a indicação do ip do gateway e não da interface.*

*Em nat*
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat src-address=10.0.0.0/24 comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no

*Em rotas*
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkC scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB routing-mark=to_nrb
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkC routing-mark=to_nrc

======================================================================

*Com relação ao usar o check ping, devemos tomar um certo cuidado pois links de diferentes tipos tendem a ter diferentes tempos de resposta ao ping e quando este método é utilizado pode ocorrer desigualdade entre os consumos dos links apesar de as marcações estarem corretas, isso porque o sistema leva em consideração o tempo de resposta de cada gateway.*

======================================================================

*Dica:*
/system ntp client
set enabled=yes mode=unicast primary-ntp=a.ntp.br
set enabled=yes mode=unicast secondary-ntp=b.ntp.br
*importante manter o relógio do seu sistema em sincronia com UTC para automação de tarefas e registro de logs.*

======================================================================

*Complemento:*
utilize sofware Mikrotik ROS original, quando você utiliza um sofware Mikrotik ROS original, esta contribuindo para o desenvolvimento de novas e importantes ferramentas como é o caso do PCC e tantas outras melhorias incorporadas.

Licença Mikrotik Level 4 - Até 200 usuários simultâneos ~ R$ 110,00
Licença Mikrotik Level 5 - Até 500 usuários simultâneos ~ R$ 210,00
Licença Mikrotik Level 6 - Ilimitados usuários simultâneos ~ R$ 510,00
valores em reais em 29/08/2009 - onde encontrar:> http://www.mikrotikbrasil.com.br

======================================================================

*Fonte:*
https://under-linux.org/f128610-pcc
PCC - MikroTik Wiki
http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic....31415&start=50

*Agradecimentos:*
normis, NetworkPro, Chupaka, omega-00, tiagom, andre

======================================================================

*Compilado por:*

----------


## jociano

Show, muuitoo massaaa!!! Obrigado!!!

----------


## SilvioFernan

é o luciano arrebentando!!!! vc é o cara!!!!

----------


## admskill

Bom pessoal to precisando de uma referência pra esse load balance em PCC só que com os modems em Bridge ! 


Alguém sabe ou jah conseguiu ???

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Não funciona com 2 links?

----------


## m4d3

> Bom pessoal to precisando de uma referência pra esse load balance em PCC só que com os modems em Bridge ! 
> 
> 
> Alguém sabe ou jah conseguiu ???


Já, se você ler com atenção o que escrevi acima vai ver que o exemplo é citado e completo.


Abraço

----------


## m4d3

> Não funciona com 2 links?



Funciona perfeitamente, no exemplo acima vai encontrar detalhado como fazer o balanceamento inclusive para links assimétricos.

----------


## tiagomatias

> *Agradecimentos:*
> normis, NetworkPro, Chupaka, omega-00, *tiagom*, andre
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> *Compilado por:*


 Ola m4d3, *tiagom* no forum intermacional sou eu  :Laugh:  obrigado por lembrar da gente, seu howto ficou bem explicadinho, mas mesmo assim vai ter muitas perguntas da galera.

abraços e felicidades para você

----------


## deivyn

Olá m4d3 e tiagom, Sabem dizer se na versao 3.28 ja melhoraram a parte do both adr. e ports ou ainda continua dando aqueles probleminhas no qual nos força a usar somente o both adr.

Valeu
T+

----------


## Arlin

> Ola m4d3, *tiagom* no forum intermacional sou eu  obrigado por lembrar da gente, seu howto ficou bem explicadinho, mas mesmo assim vai ter muitas perguntas da galera.
> 
> abraços e felicidades para você


 Verdade e ai vai a minha pergunta hehehe to usando a um mez ja o balance PCC com 3 links de 2mb tudo tranquilo por aki so que aconteceu 3 X ja das placas de rede mudarem seus ips de lugar tipo o ip da wan 1 passou pra 3 da 3 pra 2 e assim foi os ips mudaram de lugar e ja aconteceu 3 X alguma luz ai pra nois a respeito uso o MK v. 3,28 em maquina separada do MK controle

----------


## aprinou

Luciano parabens pelo tutorial pra galera que precisa de explicações para poder enteder o funcionamento ficou bacana e bem explicado.

----------


## tskstar

Parabens ao post!Realmente muito bem explicativo e 100% funcional.Testamos com 2 links tambem e funciona perfeitamente.

Show de bola!

----------


## m4d3

Passou despercebido na hora da publicação, removido o 'ports' ficando apenas o address na marcação, tiagom e aprinou é um prazer tê-los por aqui, demais participantes também, na medida do possível vamos respondendo as dúvidas que forem surgindo enquanto for possível pelo primeiro post. Com relação a troca de ips não tive o problema, não posso falar pelos outros, com relação a uso em bridge fica perfeito também.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## mikrotikuser

olá, implemente este exemplo de balanço com dois ADSL e parece que esta trabalhando bem, minha pergunta agora é como se pode fazer o fail over com PCC utilizando os modems adsl em modo ruteador 

saludos

----------


## vmh0909

Ola M4D3, Parabéns pelo tutorial, muito bom mesmo, me ajudou a entender o funcionamento do PCC.
Mas estou com um probleminha e quem sabe os universitarios podem me ajudar.

implantei o PCC com hotspot em dois links de 10Mb um da NetVirtua e um da gvt, com um roteador na ponta de cada link antes do MK funciona muito bem com hotspot, porem ao eliminar estes roteadores e deixando os modens em bridge não tem jeito de fazer funcionar.

vou detalhar bem como eu fiz para ver se podem me ajudar.

RB 450G com MK 3.28

Link1 - netvirtua = ether1
Link2 - GVT bridge = ether2 
Clientes - hotspot = ether4

/ip dhcp-client
add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no \
interface=ether1 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no \
interface=ether2 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes

/ip dns
set allow-remote-requests=no cache-max-ttl=1w cache-size=2048KiB \
max-udp-packet-size=512 primary-dns=189.38.95.95 secondary-dns=\
189.4.64.17

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=ether4
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether4 new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether4 new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no

/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether2
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether1 \
routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether1
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=ether2 \
routing-mark=to_nrb

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=HOTSPOT disabled=no src-address=\
10.5.50.0/16

bem é isso, não vou adicionar as regras do hotspot pois eu configuro ele padrão seguindo o winbox.

se alguem puder me ajudar eu agradeço muito, pois ja estou quebrando a cabeça fazem algumas semanas e não consegui resolver.

um Grande abraço a todos.

----------


## gsiena

Bom dia amigo, ja tive o mesmo problema e vou te explicar o que acontece: Não podemos colocar como gateway-interface uma interface ethernet (ether1, ether2). Colocar o gateway como interface, só funciona para interfaces ponto-a-ponto (ppp-client, pppoe-client, etc). No caso as interfaces ethernet sao interfaces broadcast portanto nao funciona colocando as mesmas como gateway diretamente.
No caso do Virtua, nao tem oq fazer... só um roteador na frente mesmo, no caso do GVT é só colocar o modem em bridge, criar um pppoe-client no mikrotik, e no /ip route , colocar a interface como sendo esse pppoe-client. Faça como no exemplo abaixo (ja testado em outras ocasioes e funcionando muito bem), supondo que 192.168.0.1 seja o ip do roteador que recebe o virtua, e o virtua seja a rota padrao do sistema:

# RB 450G com MK 3.28

# Link1 - netvirtua = ether1
# Link2 - GVT bridge = pppoe-out1
# Clientes - hotspot = ether4
# Substitua o user e password do pppoe-client conforme as nescessidades

/interface pppoe-client
add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 comment="" dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=\
ether2 max-mru=1480 max-mtu=1480 mrru=disabled name=pppoe-out1 password=12345678 profile=default service-name="" \
use-peer-dns=no [email protected]

/ip address
add address=192.168.0.2/24 broadcast=192.168.0.255 comment="" disabled=no interface=ether1 network=192.168.0.0

/ip dns
set allow-remote-requests=yes cache-max-ttl=1w cache-size=4096KiB \
max-udp-packet-size=512 primary-dns=189.38.95.95 secondary-dns=\
189.38.95.96

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=ether4
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=\
yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether4 connection-state=new new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=ether4 connection-state=new new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=ether1 comment="NAT" disabled=no
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat out-interface=pppoe-out1 disabled=no

/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.0.1
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.0.1 \
routing-mark=to_ra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 \
routing-mark=to_rb

----------


## skullred

Ótimo post, show de bola, esse vai pros meus Favoritos!

Abraços!

----------


## skullred

Fiz a configuração, porem, notei que os links não "somam".
Cenario:

Link dedicado 2MB.
ADSL ip valido e fixo 6MB.

Após essas configurações (modifiquei de acordo com minha necessidade), qdo eu adicionei as 2 rotas, uma delas ficou em azul (segunda rota, do link adsl, é normal?
Qdo executo um download, o mesmo não passa dos 2mb, ou seja, velocidade do primeiro link.
No momento do donwload, eu verifico na interface da ADSL, que a mesma continua com pouquissimo trafego.
Disparei entao 2 downloads e o mm também não passaram de 2mb juntos.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Fiz a configuração, porem, notei que os links não "somam".
> Cenario:
> 
> Link dedicado 2MB.
> ADSL ip valido e fixo 6MB.
> 
> Após essas configurações (modifiquei de acordo com minha necessidade), qdo eu adicionei as 2 rotas, uma delas ficou em azul (segunda rota, do link adsl, é normal?
> Qdo executo um download, o mesmo não passa dos 2mb, ou seja, velocidade do primeiro link.
> No momento do donwload, eu verifico na interface da ADSL, que a mesma continua com pouquissimo trafego.
> Disparei entao 2 downloads e o mm também não passaram de 2mb juntos.


Boa tarde skullred,

Primeiro, esse balanceamento não soma o link, como o proprio nome diz ele BALANCEIA a carga entre os links configurados. Ele não vai somar os links quando fizer um download.
Segunddo, sobre as rotas algumas ficarem em azul é normal, quando se tem mais de uma rota padrão com distancias diferentes sempre as que estão com distancias maiores ficam como backup, pelo q vi é novo em mikrotilk, te aconcelho a ler sobre ECMP, FailOver, esse material existe no site da milrotil.com e alguns aqui no forum.

espero ter esclarecidos as coisas para vc

abraços

----------


## minelli

Bom não poderia deixar de dar os parabéns e elogiar o nosso amigo Luciano pelo exelente tutorial.

----------


## sostenes

Bom galera segui o tutorial para fazer o load balanced e funciona perfeito,obrigado Luciano por mais essa contribuição .
So estou com um problema, depois de implementar o load ,meu proxy em paralelo parou de funcionar tive q desativar a regra de redirecionamento para navegar,uso mk-auth só consigo acessar o ip do proxy se eu desativar as regras mangle.obs o radius do proxy ta funcionando .se alguém puder me dar um dica dês de já grato!

----------


## m4d3

> Bom galera segui o tutorial para fazer o load balanced e funciona perfeito,obrigado Luciano por mais essa contribuição .
> So estou com um problema, depois de implementar o load ,meu proxy em paralelo parou de funcionar tive q desativar a regra de redirecionamento para navegar,uso mk-auth só consigo acessar o ip do proxy se eu desativar as regras mangle.obs o radius do proxy ta funcionando .se alguém puder me dar um dica dês de já grato!


Para utilizar o balance na mesma maquina do redirecionamento para o proxy use balanceamento por rotas, para utilizar o pcc deve ser feito em maquina separada ou numa RB.

EX: RB493 fazendo o balance e enviando ao servidor mikrotik que faz o restante das regras e redirecionamento para o proxy.

Abraço e sucesso

----------


## mikrotikuser

olá, este tipo de balanço pode-se usar na mesma maquina onde se tenha activado o hotspot e o web cache de mikrotik? 

implementasses este tipo de balanço em teu programa Mikromade? 

saludos

----------


## tiagomatias

> olá, este tipo de balanço pode-se usar na mesma maquina onde se tenha activado o hotspot e o web cache de mikrotik? 
> 
> implementasses este tipo de balanço em teu programa Mikromade? 
> 
> saludos


Amigo, vamos pesquisar mais, pq tem um topico já criado com esta pergunta.
1 - hotspot + PCC na mesma maquina, pode sim.
2 - proxy externo / interno + PCC na mesma maquina, não pode.

>>>> https://under-linux.org/f131481-em-um-unico-pc-consigo-com-o-sistema-mk-ter-balanceamento-e-cache-2#post433494

Luciano em cima já tinha respondido sua pergunta tmb




> Para utilizar o balance na mesma maquina do redirecionamento para o proxy use balanceamento por rotas, para utilizar o pcc deve ser feito em maquina separada ou numa RB.
> 
> EX: RB493 fazendo o balance e enviando ao servidor mikrotik que faz o restante das regras e redirecionamento para o proxy.
> 
> Abraço e sucesso

----------


## mikrotikuser

obrigado por responder 

saludos

----------


## skullred

> Boa tarde skullred,
> 
> Primeiro, esse balanceamento não soma o link, como o proprio nome diz ele BALANCEIA a carga entre os links configurados. Ele não vai somar os links quando fizer um download.
> Segunddo, sobre as rotas algumas ficarem em azul é normal, quando se tem mais de uma rota padrão com distancias diferentes sempre as que estão com distancias maiores ficam como backup, pelo q vi é novo em mikrotilk, te aconcelho a ler sobre ECMP, FailOver, esse material existe no site da milrotil.com e alguns aqui no forum.
> 
> espero ter esclarecidos as coisas para vc
> 
> abraços


Boa tarde Tiago, grato pela atenção dada para minha duvida.
Em relação a somar, eu sei q ele nao soma os links, o somar entre " q eu coloquei é referente a:
Tenho uma LP de 2mbs, e um ADSL de 6mb, portanto, se disparo 4 downloads em maquinas diferentes, com velocidade limitada de 2mb cada, os arquivos seriam baixados nessa velocidade totalizando assim os 8mbs?
Servidor PPPoE, pode ser configurado na mesma RB, ou teria q ser configurado o PCC em uma rb e o controlador PPPoE ser configurado em outra rb?
Tenho uma rede onde é repassado somente ips validos e fixos aos clientes (não existe nat no mikrotik), caso instale o balanceamento teria q modificar todos os clientes para ips não validos?

Obrigado.

----------


## DSSS

Amigo vc esta de parabens pelo seu ho to explicativo. Quero implementar aqui mas, preciso que vc me resolva um pequeno problema, meu esquema esta montado assim:

RB450 >>>>>> Server Mikrotik (hotspot com Web cache)>>>>> Clientes


Bom preciso que a RB450 seja apenas balance e servidor pegue o IP da porta ethernet clientes da rb 450. Qual regra tenho que por na RB? Sei que é no NAT, seria fazer um SRCNAT de todos os pacotes da interface Wan 1, Wan2 e Wan 3 para interface Clientes? Pois tentei aqui e não consegui.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo vc esta de parabens pelo seu ho to explicativo. Quero implementar aqui mas, preciso que vc me resolva um pequeno problema, meu esquema esta montado assim:
> 
> RB450 >>>>>> Server Mikrotik (hotspot com Web cache)>>>>> Clientes
> 
> 
> Bom preciso que a RB450 seja apenas balance e servidor pegue o IP da porta ethernet clientes da rb 450. Qual regra tenho que por na RB? Sei que é no NAT, seria fazer um SRCNAT de todos os pacotes da interface Wan 1, Wan2 e Wan 3 para interface Clientes? Pois tentei aqui e não consegui.


Amigo DSSS, se reparou bem os scripts do loadbalaced PCC te orienta em criar um MASQUERADE para todas as interfaces que vc vai fazer o loadbalaced, feito isso já feito o NAT, basta vc colocar o IP no seu Servidor Mikrotik com a mesma faixa de IPs que vc colocou na interfaces Clientes da RB.

----------


## renanphp

implementei aqui no provedor fico show de bola, so que notei uma coisa, tinha algumas regras de drop para os clientes não se enchergarem, e agora elas pararam de funcionar, alguem noto algo parece ou sera que e um erro somente aqui

----------


## DSSS

Fiz tudo certo aqui mas restou uma dúvida 

Tenho dois links aqui rodando, fiz o teste de tirar o cabo do roteador A e o Roteador B não entrou em cena. A internet paraou de funcionar. Algum dica? segue as minhas configurações de rotas:






> add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.254.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.253.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.249.152.129 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.253.254 routing-mark=to_nrc scope=30 \
> target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.249.152.129 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 \
> target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.254.254 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 \
> target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=200.249.152.129/32 gateway=EthLinkA

----------


## tiagomatias

> implementei aqui no provedor fico show de bola, so que notei uma coisa, tinha algumas regras de drop para os clientes não se enchergarem, e agora elas pararam de funcionar, alguem noto algo parece ou sera que e um erro somente aqui


Na sua propria maquina que esta rodando o loadbalaced vc tem os clientes ou os clientes estào em outra maquina ?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Fiz tudo certo aqui mas restou uma dúvida 
> 
> Tenho dois links aqui rodando, fiz o teste de tirar o cabo do roteador A e o Roteador B não entrou em cena. A internet paraou de funcionar. Algum dica? segue as minhas configurações de rotas:


DSSS, olhando suas regras postadas, vc n esta usando nenhuma ferramenta para verificar se o link caiu ou não. No proprio wiki da mikrotik sobre PCC estào usando o check ping ou arp, não gosto de nenhuma delas pq ela n sabe se o link realmente caiu e sim se o roteador do link esta com defeito e para de responder por ping ou arp.

Uma das ferramentas q o proprio mikrotik tem nativa para chegar se o link esta esta UP ou DOWN é o NETWATH de uma procurada no oforum aqui q vc encontra como configurar e os script para fazer isso.

abraços

----------


## renanphp

> Na sua propria maquina que esta rodando o loadbalaced vc tem os clientes ou os clientes estào em outra maquina ?


E uma maquina separada tiago, e uma so pra fazer o balance e outra servindo os clientes, nessa do balance fazia por rotas, ai na maquina que controla os clientes tava com as regras de bloqueias tudo no chain = forward, ai em src e dst 10.10.1.0/24 que e a faixa dos clientes e na aba action drop, simplesmente depois que coloquei o pcc, paro de marca.

Não fiz mem uma alteração no mk controler, e uso hotspot e dhcp serv nele.

----------


## renanphp

> DSSS, olhando suas regras postadas, vc n esta usando nenhuma ferramenta para verificar se o link caiu ou não. No proprio wiki da mikrotik sobre PCC estào usando o check ping ou arp, não gosto de nenhuma delas pq ela n sabe se o link realmente caiu e sim se o roteador do link esta com defeito e para de responder por ping ou arp.
> 
> Uma das ferramentas q o proprio mikrotik tem nativa para chegar se o link esta esta UP ou DOWN é o NETWATH de uma procurada no oforum aqui q vc encontra como configurar e os script para fazer isso.
> 
> abraços


Uso aqui funciona perfeito Tutoriais/Wireless/FailOver-Link de Sombra - UnderLinux Wiki

----------


## renanphp

Consegui arrumar, não sei por que mais la no hotspotna aba server, e em address pool mão tive o de dhcp não marca os pacotes, com o por rotas ela marca, fica ai mais uma dica;

----------


## DSSS

Estou com problemas com Hotmail e UOL, não acessa os devidos sites, alguem com problemas desse tipo?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Estou com problemas com Hotmail e UOL, não acessa os devidos sites, alguem com problemas desse tipo?


Não.

----------


## renanphp

Acabei de receber o relado de um cliente com problemas no ftp, e um programa de farmacia que envia os pedidos via ftp, será que se fize uma marcação da port 21 e coloca ela pra sair somente em 1 link resolveria?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Acabei de receber o relado de um cliente com problemas no ftp, e um programa de farmacia que envia os pedidos via ftp, será que se fize uma marcação da port 21 e coloca ela pra sair somente em 1 link resolveria?


Com certeza, ou pegar a faixa de IP deste FTP e tirar do loadbalaced

----------


## DSSS

Thiago estou notando que minha marcação não esta funcionando. Veja nas figuras que a conexão Ethlink A não tem quase tráfego (esse é o link full de 2megas) ja a Interface PPPOe out1 o tráfego esta acima de 2 megas (esse é o ADSL com 8 megas). To notando que o trafego não esta sendo balanceado? mesmo eu marcando no mangle a conexão 4x para o PPPoe e 1x para Ethlink A. O que vc acha que deve ta errado?

Abraços





http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2039/mk02.jpghttp://img2.imageshack.us/img2/9504/mk01.jpg

----------


## Acelo

querido quero saber se estas regras que vc postou ela se atribui a versao mais antiga do mikrotik pra fazer um load balanc com 3 o 4 links por soma

----------


## williamcabanas

vamos testar o bicho pra ver até onde nos podemos chegar,,parabens colega

----------


## tiagomatias

> Thiago estou notando que minha marcação não esta funcionando. Veja nas figuras que a conexão Ethlink A não tem quase tráfego (esse é o link full de 2megas) ja a Interface PPPOe out1 o tráfego esta acima de 2 megas (esse é o ADSL com 8 megas). To notando que o trafego não esta sendo balanceado? mesmo eu marcando no mangle a conexão 4x para o PPPoe e 1x para Ethlink A. O que vc acha que deve ta errado?
> 
> Abraços
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2039/mk02.jpghttp://img2.imageshack.us/img2/9504/mk01.jpg


Ola dsss,

desculpe pela demora, estava apurado por aqui esses dias...

amigo precisamos do exporto do seu mangle e rotas para podermos ver o q pode ser o erro. Isso caso ainda n tenha resolvido, mas caso já tenha resolvido, diga para o pessoal qual foi a solução

abraços

----------


## marsilba

Estou com o mesmo problema que o seu. Tenho PCC com 2 adsl. Um fica lá em cima o link batendo 2 Mb o outro só as vezes que é acionado, e quando acionado vai até 300 Kbps e volta pro 0.00. O que pode ser?

----------


## marsilba

http://www.newnetinternet.com.br/interface.jpgEstou mandando o meu print screen.

----------


## DSSS

> Ola dsss,
> 
> desculpe pela demora, estava apurado por aqui esses dias...
> 
> amigo precisamos do exporto do seu mangle e rotas para podermos ver o q pode ser o erro. Isso caso ainda n tenha resolvido, mas caso já tenha resolvido, diga para o pessoal qual foi a solução
> 
> abraços


Sem problemas Tiago, agradeço por responder! Veja só sempre que defino a rota com prioridade maior para um determinado link sempre consumo do link da rota é maior, até ai tudo bem, mas note que se eu fizer o inverso, pôr a rota para o link ADSL além de ter maior velocidade de download, o link full fica praticamente parado, mesmo como tendo dito anteriormente, fazendo a divisão correta pela marcação do mangle, segue ai meu mangle. 



/ip firewall mangle



> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Sem Balance" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=\
> EthClientes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=PCC connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA \
> new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 \
> new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkC \
> new-connection-mark=conn_nc passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=\
> ...




/ip route




> add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.249.152.129 scope=30 \
> target-scope=10
> add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.249.152.129 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 \
> target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=yes distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.253.254 routing-mark=to_nrc scope=30 \
> target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=yes distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.253.254 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 routing-mark=to_nrb
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=200.249.152.129/32 gateway=EthLinkA

----------


## thiagotgc

Amigos, voces usam nos clientes IP Valido ou Invalido? Fixo ou Dinamico?

Mais uma coisa... estou usando esse PCC e agradeço ao autor, e parabens pelo tuto... porem....
queria saber 2 coisa.

Quando um link cai o outro nao eh para assumir? ou nao?
Meus clientes sempre pegam o MESMO IP VALIDO, isso é correto?

Abraços!

----------


## marsilba

Será que alguém poderia me ajudar. Tenho dois links adsl e fiz o balanceamento do início do forum, parece estar tudo certo, mas só um link fica rodando, o outro fica parado, só às vezes ele vai e puxa 400 Kbps ou um pouco mais e volta pro 0,00. Os dois links estão conectados e navegando normalmente. Quando tiro o cabo de um o outro assume e vice-versa. O que pode estar errado? Tenho certeza que conseguirei encontrar uma solução com as respostas aqui do fórum. Segue minha ip>firewall>mangle ip>route e ip>nat. A princípio, uso uma rb450g, só para saberem.

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=\
no

/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA \
routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB \
routing-mark=to_nrb
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA \
routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB \
routing-mark=to_nrb

/ip firewall nat
add action=accept chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=EthLinkA
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
EthLinkB
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
src-address=xx.xx.xx.xx/24

----------


## aprinou

amigo veja que sua marcação na contagem esta faltando uns detalhes espero que releia os topicos que vera onde esta errando, não vou postar o erro pois o intuito e de voce ver e aprender pelo como colocar as regras no sistema ok. qualquer duvida poste ai.

----------


## thiagotgc

Amigo parece que voce esta repetindo 2 vezes as mesmas regras no /ip route ??

*/ip route
*add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA \
routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB \
routing-mark=to_nrb
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA \
routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB \
routing-mark=to_nrb

----------


## marsilba

Pelo que vi está faltando uma exclamação antes do dst-address-type=local (!local) , mas realmente não sei para que serve. Alguém poderia explicar para que serve? Se existir outro erro favor relatar.

----------


## marsilba

Marquei a opção invert e está funcionando legal. A tal exclamação apareceu, mas não sei para que serve. As rotas que tinha feito duas vezes também tirei e mantive somente uma. A marcação está beleza em firewall connections, saindo pelo ma0 e mb1, mas o link 2 continua com pouca carga. O link 1 fica lá em cima direto e o 2 só às vezes é acionado e volta pro 0. O que pode ser isso? Me ajudem, está ficando quase redondo o PCC.

----------


## thiagotgc

por favor de um print, das telas aonde vc fala que só o link2 esta tendo carga maxima!

PS: O meu tbm nao esta "somando" os links... ele só esta sobrecarregando um só!!!

=/

----------


## exclusivenet

estou acompanhando esse post e o outro que tambem fala do pcc, e estudando os 2 estou tentando implentar aqui na minha rede,, tenho aqui 2 links, um de 256 e outo de 512.
só que quando eu coloquei o pcc pra rodar o hotspot parou, não abre mais nem a pagina de autenticação, estive olhando os conceitos do outro topico, mas não consegui achar o erro das minhas configurações, vou postar elas abaixo, para que os amigos possam me dar uma luz..

Att
Helder





```
 
 
/ip address
add address=172.16.0.254/24 broadcast=172.16.0.255 comment="Rede Local - Clientes Prefeitura" disabled=no interface="Rede Local" network=172.16.0.0
add address=189.80.16.82/29 broadcast=189.80.16.87 comment="Ip Link 256" disabled=no interface="Oi UP 256" network=189.80.16.80
add address=189.80.219.82/29 broadcast=189.80.219.87 comment="Ip Link 512" disabled=no interface="Oi UP 512" network=189.80.219.80
add address=10.10.10.1/24 broadcast=10.10.10.255 comment="Rede Local - Clientes Rua" disabled=no interface="Rede Local" network=10.10.10.0
 
 
/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=input in-interface="Oi UP 512" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn
add chain=input in-interface="Oi UP 256" action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn
add chain=output connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512
 
add chain=output connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256
add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.80.219.80/29  action=accept in-interface=Rede Local
 
add chain=prerouting dst-address=189.80.16.82/29  action=accept in-interface=Rede Local
add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface="Rede Local" per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0 \
    action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface="Rede Local" per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1 \
    action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn passthrough=yes
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Oi_UP_512_conn in-interface="Rede Local" action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Oi_UP_256_conn in-interface="Rede Local" action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256
 
/ ip route
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.219.81 routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_512 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.16.81  routing-mark=to_Oi_UP_256 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.219.81 distance=1 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.16.81  distance=2 check-gateway=ping
 
/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=srcnat out-interface="Oi UP 512" action=masquerade
add chain=srcnat out-interface="Oi UP 256" action=masquerade
```

----------


## thiagotgc

Ahh galera, e alem de nao "somar" os links, aqui ta dando problema com site de Bancos e outros... pois eles dizem que eu "mudei" de ip.

Ja cadastrei o site do Banco no address list, e coloquei como "sem balance" ficando assim:

*/ip firewall address-list*



> add address=200.155.80.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=sem_balance


*/ip firewall mangle*



> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE DE DESTINO" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=LOCAL


Quem pode ajudar?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Ahh galera, e alem de nao "somar" os links, aqui ta dando problema com site de Bancos e outros... pois eles dizem que eu "mudei" de ip.
> 
> Ja cadastrei o site do Banco no address list, e coloquei como "sem balance" ficando assim:
> 
> */ip firewall address-list*
> 
> 
> */ip firewall mangle*
> 
> ...


Mude a faixa de IP sua para 200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255

----------


## JeffersonParre

boa tarde galera...

estou querendo colocar o pcc pra rodar aki no meu provedor, mas to com a versao 3.13 crackeada, como posso fazer a atualizacao pra poder ter a versao com o pcc?

desde ja agradeco

----------


## tiagomatias

> boa tarde galera...
> 
> estou querendo colocar o pcc pra rodar aki no meu provedor, mas to com a versao 3.13 crackeada, como posso fazer a atualizacao pra poder ter a versao com o pcc?
> 
> desde ja agradeco


 :Big Grin: 

atualize a mesma para ultima versão do mikrotik, uma das formas é vc baixar os arquivos no site oficial e atualizar.

boa sorte!!!

----------


## JeffersonParre

mas a minha é crackeada, eu tentei atualizar um aki pra teste mas nao deu certo, caso alguem tenha uma solucao, porfavor, me avise....


vlw

----------


## tiagomatias

> mas a minha é crackeada, eu tentei atualizar um aki pra teste mas nao deu certo, caso alguem tenha uma solucao, porfavor, me avise....
> 
> 
> vlw


tem sim,
mas terá q comprar a licença

----------


## marsilba

Conforme falei somente um link fica lá em cima, o outro fica no zero quase o tempo todo.Alguém pode ajudar?

http://www.newnetinternet.com.br/site/foto01.jpg

As conecções parecem estar sendo marcadas corretamente, mas o link 2 não "sobe"

http://newnetinternet.com.br/site/foto02.jpg

Ajuda aí gente.

----------


## DSSS

> tem sim,
> mas terá q comprar a licença


Tiago já bati a cabeça pacas aqui e não consegui fazer os links trabalharem direito, sempre um fica estourado, no caso sempre a rota default de acordo com a prioridade. Será o pode ser?

----------


## thiagotgc

Como faço o teste para saber se vai funcionar o site dos bancos?

----------


## paulojrandrade

[QUOTE=m4d3;432038]*PCC LOADBALANCE - 3 LINKS SIMÉTRICOS* (TESTADO DE 2 ATÉ 16 LINKS)
*MKV:* 3.x
*MKR:* 3.28 

*EthLinkA* = Interface do primeiro link
*EthLinkB* = Interface do segundo link
*EthLinkC* = Interface do terceiro link
*EthClientes* = Interface dos clientes
#################################

Instalado e rodando até agora 1000%.
Obrigado Luciano e Andre Prinou !!!!


 :Elefant:

----------


## marsilba

Alguém que saiba o que está acontecendo favor postar aí. Tem várias pessoas com o mesmo problema de um link estar alto enquanto o outro fica la embaixo. O pessoal que entende bem e pode ajudar não fala nada.

----------


## exclusivenet

amigos, o meu agora ta rodando beleza, to com problemas somente na questão de bancos, to desde ontem a madrugada, pesquisando, e não conseguir achar uma solução ..
eu já criei a lista (sem balance) mas agora, não conseguir descobrir com exatidão os ips do B.Brasil por exemplo ..

----------


## tiagomatias

> Como faço o teste para saber se vai funcionar o site dos bancos?


 :Big Grin: 

simples, acessa o site e faça os procedimentos dentro dele que davam erro.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Alguém que saiba o que está acontecendo favor postar aí. Tem várias pessoas com o mesmo problema de um link estar alto enquanto o outro fica la embaixo. O pessoal que entende bem e pode ajudar não fala nada.


porte seus

/ip firewall mangle export
/ip firewall nat export
/ip route export
/ip address

Detalhe diga tmb se tem mais alguma regra alem do PCC nesta maquina que possa estar atrapalhando.

----------


## tiagomatias

> amigos, o meu agora ta rodando beleza, to com problemas somente na questão de bancos, to desde ontem a madrugada, pesquisando, e não conseguir achar uma solução ..
> eu já criei a lista (sem balance) mas agora, não conseguir descobrir com exatidão os ips do B.Brasil por exemplo ..


Estranho amigo, pq tenho dois loadbalaced desse grande, com 7 links, mais de 3 mil clientes, e só tive problema com banco do bradesco, e não vi nenhum outro relato aqui no forum de outri site de banco q n seja esse q eu disse.

----------


## thiagotgc

> Alguém que saiba o que está acontecendo favor postar aí. Tem várias pessoas com o mesmo problema de um link estar alto enquanto o outro fica la embaixo. O pessoal que entende bem e pode ajudar não fala nada.


 
Poisé.. estou LOUCO querendo arrumar isso logo, e nao acho nada sobre!!! =/

----------


## exclusivenet

> Estranho amigo, pq tenho dois loadbalaced desse grande, com 7 links, mais de 3 mil clientes, e só tive problema com banco do bradesco, e não vi nenhum outro relato aqui no forum de outri site de banco q n seja esse q eu disse.


amigo, mudei as minhas regras, que era de acordo com o wiki da mikrotik, mas não rodava junto com o hotspot para usar igual as do m4d3, com a difereça que adptei para 2 links, vou postar abaixo meu ,firewall mangle,nat, route ,ip address, para que vocês possa olhar e ver o que tem de errado ..



```
/ip address
add address=172.16.0.254/24 broadcast=172.16.0.255 comment="Rede Local - Clientes Prefeitura" disabled=no interface="Rede Local" network=\
    172.16.0.0
add address=189.80.16.82/29 broadcast=189.80.16.87 comment="Ip Link 256" disabled=no interface="Oi UP 256" network=189.80.16.80
add address=189.80.219.82/29 broadcast=189.80.219.87 comment="Ip Link 512" disabled=no interface="Oi UP 512" network=189.80.219.80
add address=10.10.10.1/24 broadcast=10.10.10.255 comment="Rede Local - Clientes Rua" disabled=no interface="Rede Local" network=10.10.10.0
```

 


```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="" disabled=no new-connection-mark=conexao-p2p p2p=all-p2p passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=conexao-p2p disabled=no new-packet-mark=pacotes-p2p passthrough=no
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface="Rede Local"
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface="Oi UP 256" new-connection-mark=conn_na \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface="Oi UP 512" new-connection-mark=conn_na \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="Rede Local" new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
    passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface="Rede Local" new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
    passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 disabled=no in-interface="Rede Local" new-routing-mark=to_nra \
    passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=no in-interface="Rede Local" new-routing-mark=to_nrb \
    passthrough=no
```

 


```
/ip firewall nat
add action=passthrough chain=unused-hs-chain comment="place hotspot rules here" disabled=yes
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" disabled=no src-address=10.10.10.0/24
add action=redirect chain=dstnat comment="Redirecionar para Proxy" disabled=yes dst-address-list=sem_proxy dst-port=80 protocol=tcp to-ports=8080
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface="Oi UP 512"
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface="Oi UP 256"
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no
```

 


```
/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.219.81 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.16.81 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.219.81 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.80.16.81 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
```

----------


## aprinou

Parabéns Paulo.


[quote=paulojrandrade;437082]


> *PCC LOADBALANCE - 3 LINKS SIMÉTRICOS* (TESTADO DE 2 ATÉ 16 LINKS)
> *MKV:* 3.x
> *MKR:* 3.28 
> 
> *EthLinkA* = Interface do primeiro link
> *EthLinkB* = Interface do segundo link
> *EthLinkC* = Interface do terceiro link
> *EthClientes* = Interface dos clientes
> #################################
> ...

----------


## aprinou

poste seu nat




> Conforme falei somente um link fica lá em cima, o outro fica no zero quase o tempo todo.Alguém pode ajudar?
> 
> http://www.newnetinternet.com.br/site/foto01.jpg
> 
> As conecções parecem estar sendo marcadas corretamente, mas o link 2 não "sobe"
> 
> http://newnetinternet.com.br/site/foto02.jpg
> 
> Ajuda aí gente.

----------


## tiagomatias

Amigo *exclusivenet*, faça as modificções do seu PCC para igual a este que vou postar a vc abaixo.



```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Mark new inbound connection wan1" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=wan1-pppoe new-connection-mark=wan1 \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Mark new inbound connection wan2" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=wan2-pppoe new-connection-mark=wan2 \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Mark new inbound connection wan3" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=wan3-pppoe new-connection-mark=wan3 \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark established inbound connection wan1" connection-state=established disabled=no in-interface=wan1-pppoe \
    new-connection-mark=wan1 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark established inbound connection wan2" connection-state=established disabled=no in-interface=wan2-pppoe \
    new-connection-mark=wan2 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark established inbound connection wan3" connection-state=established disabled=no in-interface=wan3-pppoe \
    new-connection-mark=wan3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark related inbound connection wan1" connection-state=related disabled=no in-interface=wan1-pppoe \
    new-connection-mark=wan2 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark related inbound connection wan2" connection-state=related disabled=no in-interface=wan2-pppoe \
    new-connection-mark=wan2 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark related inbound connection wan3" connection-state=related disabled=no in-interface=wan3-pppoe \
    new-connection-mark=wan3 passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="Mark new inbound route wan1" connection-mark=wan1 disabled=no new-routing-mark=wan1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="Mark new inbound route wan2" connection-mark=wan2 disabled=no new-routing-mark=wan2 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="Mark new inbound route wan3" connection-mark=wan3 disabled=no new-routing-mark=wan3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 1" connection-state=new disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan1_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 2" connection-state=new disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan2_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 3" connection-state=new disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan3_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark established traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 1" connection-state=\
    established disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan1_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark established traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 2" connection-state=\
    established disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan2_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark established traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 3" connection-state=\
    established disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan3_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
    both-addresses:3/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark related traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 1" connection-state=related \
    disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan1_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark related traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 2" connection-state=related \
    disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan2_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Mark related traffic that isn't local with PCC mark rand (3 possibilities) - option 3" connection-state=related \
    disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=hotspot-bridge new-connection-mark=wan3_pcc_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Mark routing for  PCC mark - option 1" connection-mark=wan1_pcc_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=wan1 passthrough=\
    yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Mark routing for  PCC mark - option 2" connection-mark=wan2_pcc_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=wan2 passthrough=\
    yes
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Mark routing for  PCC mark - option 3" connection-mark=wan3_pcc_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=wan3 passthrough=\
    yes
```

----------


## marsilba

Segue aí pessoal

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=\
no

/ip firewall nat
add action=accept chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=EthLinkA
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
EthLinkB
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
src-address=10.1.1.0/24

/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA \
routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB \
routing-mark=to_nrb

/ip address
add address=10.1.1.1/24 broadcast=10.1.1.255 comment="" disabled=no \
interface=EthClientes network=10.1.1.0


A propósito estou utilizando uma rb450g somente para balanceamento. Minha máquina que faz o controle de mac, banda, proxy etc está com ip 10.1.1.5 Ajuda aí pessoal. Não canso de falar isso.

----------


## marsilba

> porte seus
> 
> /ip firewall mangle export
> /ip firewall nat export
> /ip route export
> /ip address
> 
> Detalhe diga tmb se tem mais alguma regra alem do PCC nesta maquina que possa estar atrapalhando.


 
Segue aí. Estou usando os dois modens em bridge só para saberem.

----------


## thiagotgc

Estranho nao estar "balanceando" só ta "tapando" um unico link!!!

----------


## marcostmariano

isso somaria as velocidades dos links, ou ficaria por ex. http para um link, p2p para outro link, etc... ??

----------


## paulojrandrade

Primeiro gostaria de agradecer nosso colega Luciano (*M4D3*) e ao Andre prinou pela luz no fim do tunel. Estou com o PCC no ar a umas 12 horas, melhorou e muito o acesso aos sites, a resposta esta mais rapida, mas sei q é cedo para elogiar.. farei mais e mais e mais testes. Principalmente por ter o thundercache rodando na rede. 
Mas nao consigo acesso externo ao MK onde esta o PCC... nem via winbox, nem ssh...
Gostaria da ajuda dos amigos pra criar a dita regra q habilitaria o acesso remoto.

Grato desde já.

 :Banghead:

----------


## DSSS

> Estranho nao estar "balanceando" só ta "tapando" um unico link!!!


 
Aqui amigo do mesmo jeito que o seu, só topa um link, fiz um teste de profile de 12Mbits, (meus links juntos dão 30 Mbits, mas ele não passa dos 9Mbits, porque ele estoura apenas o link da rota com prioridade maior, os outros links deveriam tb repassar abanda e não passa. Algo muito estranho. Lembrando que não tenho um regra se quer nessa rb que não seja as do PCC, ela funcioan exclusivamente como balance, pelo jeito vou ter que comprar uma Balanc da TP-Link.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Segue aí pessoal
> 
> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
> dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
> disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na \
> passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
> ...


Amigo *marsilba* fica complicado ele funcionar corretamente se não se configura corretamente...
vamos aos fatos, quando se configura o mikrotik para discar os modens ADSL/VELOX etc com pppoe-out*X* as interfaces dos links n é mais a interface q esta conectado ao modem e sim o pppoe-out*X* que vc definiu para discar o modem. Pensando nesta lógica toda sua configuração aonde tem as interfaces EthLink*X* mude para as respectivas interfaces pppoe-out*X*.

Por isso seu balanceamento estava furado, ele n estava fazendo marcação corretamente.

Em fim só para frisar, mude em toda sua configuração aonde tiver EthLinkX para os pppoe-outX, digo em:

/ip firewall nat
/ip firewall mangle
/ip route

Acredito que agora vc resolve seu problema,

Volto a dizer o PCC é o melhor loadbalaced que a mikrotik tem excelente ferramente, mas lógico que bem configurado, n basta seguir um howto e não se adptar a sua realidade

abraços

----------


## tiagomatias

> Aqui amigo do mesmo jeito que o seu, só topa um link, fiz um teste de profile de 12Mbits, (meus links juntos dão 30 Mbits, mas ele não passa dos 9Mbits, porque ele estoura apenas o link da rota com prioridade maior, os outros links deveriam tb repassar abanda e não passa. Algo muito estranho. Lembrando que não tenho um regra se quer nessa rb que não seja as do PCC, ela funcioan exclusivamente como balance, pelo jeito vou ter que comprar uma Balanc da TP-Link.


poste suas regras amigo...

----------


## aprinou

acredito que deva ser isso mesmo faça isso tb no nat em out-interface...

----------


## jamerfay

Então. fiz o balanceamento com 6links ADSL de 2.5mb.
ficou uma beleza.
confesso que não esperava tando.
o grande problema que estou tendo aki é que: não consigo me conectar ao mikrotik que faz o pcc (no caso é uma rb493ah), tão pouco me conectar ao servidor onde os clientes autenticam.

minha estrutura tá assim:

Link1 Link2 Link3 Link4 Link5 Link6------> RB_493ah_PCC------->PC_MK--->Clientes....
preciso me conectar pelas portas 2200 e 8291 remotamente. |_>proxy em paralelo.

mais não consegui.
 :Damnmate:

----------


## aprinou

vc tem link dedicado, se sim post suas regras desde firewall filter, nat, e mangle e ip services...

----------


## jamerfay

add action=accept chain=dstnat comment=aceita_webmikrotik disabled=no dst-address=200.212.248.0/28 protocol=tcp

add action=dst-nat chain=pre-hotspot comment=mensagem_pendencia disabled=no dst-address=!200.212.248.0/28 protocol=tcp src-address-list=pendencia to-addresses=200.212.248.10 to-ports=11103

add action=dst-nat chain=pre-hotspot comment=mensagem_bloqueio disabled=no \
dst-address=!200.212.248.0/28 protocol=tcp src-address-list=bloqueio \
to-addresses=200.212.248.10 to-ports=12103

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=mensagem_pendencia disabled=no \
dst-address=!200.212.248.0/28 protocol=tcp src-address-list=pendencia \
to-addresses=200.212.248.10 to-ports=11103

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=mensagem_bloqueio disabled=no \
dst-address=!200.212.248.0/28 protocol=tcp src-address-list=bloqueio \
to-addresses=200.212.248.10 to-ports=12103

add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=faixa_padrao disabled=no \
src-address=10.0.0.1-10.0.255.253
no meu mk não tem nada dmais. até pq antes do pcc ele aceitava estas conexões naboa...

"Acredito" q o problema seja somente no PCC.

"add action=accept chain=dstnat comment=aceita_webmikrotik disabled=no dst-address=200.212.248.0/28 protocol=tcp"

"add action=accept chain=dstnat comment="winbox" disabled=no dst-nat (para o ip e porta do mk)"

----------


## DSSS

> poste suas regras amigo...


Tiago é a segunda vez que posto minhas regras, obrigador por se dispor:
　
/ip firewall mangle


```
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Sem Balance" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=\
　　　 EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=PCC connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out2 \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_nc passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=\
　　　 no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=\
　　　 no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=\
　　　 no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:8/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:8/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=src-address:8/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=src-address:8/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=src-address:8/4
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=src-address:8/5
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=src-address:8/6
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-connection-mark=conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=src-address:8/7
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes \
　　　 new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=no
```

 　
　
/ip firewall nat


```
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface=EthLinkA
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out2
```

 　
　
/ip route


```
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.249.152.129 scope=30 \
　　　 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=200.249.152.129 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 \
　　　 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2 routing-mark=to_nrc
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 routing-mark=to_nrb
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=200.249.152.129/32 gateway=EthLinkA
```

----------


## tiagomatias

> Tiago é a segunda vez que posto minhas regras, obrigador por se dispor:
> 　
> /ip firewall mangle
> 
> 
> ```
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Sem Balance" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=\
> 　　　 EthClientes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=PCC connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA \
> ...


DSS, aparentemente esta tudo certo seu loadbalaced com PCC, só para confirmar os pesos dos links q vc esta dividindo é:

conn_ma0 - 1
conn_mb1 - 4
conn_mc2 - 3

vc poderia nós dizer qual é a velocidade de cada link desse e nós dizer tmb o q exatamente acontece q vc acha q n esta correto.

abraços

----------


## DSSS

> DSS, aparentemente esta tudo certo seu loadbalaced com PCC, só para confirmar os pesos dos links q vc esta dividindo é:
> 
> conn_ma0 - 1
> conn_mb1 - 4
> conn_mc2 - 3
> 
> vc poderia nós dizer qual é a velocidade de cada link desse e nós dizer tmb o q exatamente acontece q vc acha q n esta correto.
> 
> abraços


 
ma0 - 2 mbits
ma1 - 8 mbits
mc2 - 6 mbits

O que acontece é que o link só usado quando esta em rota default ( distancia), por exemplo se o pego o ma0 e ponho ele com distancia 1 somente ele é que consumido, mesmo tendo a banda sobrando nos outros dois! crio o profiles no meu hot spot para 15 megas, o link ma0 estoura e eu fico só com 2 mbits de download, e os outros links não são "ativados", do mesmo modo acontece se eu fizer o  mesmo com os outros links! O que será que pode ser? lembrando que nessa rb não tem nenhuma outra regra que não seja ao do PCC. Ja estou encucado com isso. 

Abraços e obrigado por responder

----------


## thiagotgc

Tiagomatias... se puder me ajudar eu agradeço muito.

Lembrando que tenho 2Links de 2MB FULL (2mb/2mb)

/ip firewall nat



> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface=LINK1
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=LINK2
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no src-address=10.0.0.0/8


/ip route



> add comment="BALANCEAMENTO DE CARGA - LINK1" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=201.90.162.161 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=\
> 10
> add comment="BALANCEAMENTO DE CARGA - LINK2" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.22.8.1 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="LINK2 - TELEFONICA" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.22.8.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="LINK1 - EMBRATEL" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=201.90.162.161 scope=30 target-scope=10


/ip fireall mangle



> add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="CACHE FULL" content="X-Cache: HIT" disabled=no new-connection-mark=conn_squid-up passthrough=yes protocol=\
> tcp src-port=3128
> add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_squid-up disabled=no new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-up passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=3128 new-connection-mark=conn_squid-down passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
> add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_squid-down disabled=no new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-down passthrough=yes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE DE DESTINO" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=LOCAL
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="MARCACAO DE NOVAS CONEXOES" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LINK1 new-connection-mark=conn_na \
> passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LINK2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
> ...

----------


## marsilba

> Amigo *marsilba* fica complicado ele funcionar corretamente se não se configura corretamente...
> vamos aos fatos, quando se configura o mikrotik para discar os modens ADSL/VELOX etc com pppoe-out*X* as interfaces dos links n é mais a interface q esta conectado ao modem e sim o pppoe-out*X* que vc definiu para discar o modem. Pensando nesta lógica toda sua configuração aonde tem as interfaces EthLink*X* mude para as respectivas interfaces pppoe-out*X*.
> 
> Por isso seu balanceamento estava furado, ele n estava fazendo marcação corretamente.
> 
> Em fim só para frisar, mude em toda sua configuração aonde tiver EthLinkX para os pppoe-outX, digo em:
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> /ip firewall mangle
> ...


Prezado Tiago, mudei as interfaces mas aí mesmo é que ninguém conseguiu mais navegar. Essa sua orientação não funcionou, justamente piorou. Será que tem outra idéia para poder testar aqui?

----------


## jociano

> Amigo *exclusivenet*, faça as modificções do seu PCC para igual a este que vou postar a vc abaixo.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Mark new inbound connection wan1" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=wan1-pppoe new-connection-mark=wan1 \
>     passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Mark new inbound connection wan2" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=wan2-pppoe new-connection-mark=wan2 \
> ...


TiagoMatias, preciso falar com você, como faço? É pessoal, um trabalho, grana rs,rs!!!

Abraços!!!

----------


## tiagomatias

> ma0 - 2 mbits
> ma1 - 8 mbits
> mc2 - 6 mbits
> 
> O que acontece é que o link só usado quando esta em rota default ( distancia), por exemplo se o pego o ma0 e ponho ele com distancia 1 somente ele é que consumido, mesmo tendo a banda sobrando nos outros dois! crio o profiles no meu hot spot para 15 megas, o link ma0 estoura e eu fico só com 2 mbits de download, e os outros links não são "ativados", do mesmo modo acontece se eu fizer o mesmo com os outros links! O que será que pode ser? lembrando que nessa rb não tem nenhuma outra regra que não seja ao do PCC. Ja estou encucado com isso. 
> 
> Abraços e obrigado por responder


Muito estranho....
se puder poste uma foto da tela de INTERFACE sua para vermos o trafego dele. Para poder tentar de ajudar

----------


## tiagomatias

> Prezado Tiago, mudei as interfaces mas aí mesmo é que ninguém conseguiu mais navegar. Essa sua orientação não funcionou, justamente piorou. Será que tem outra idéia para poder testar aqui?


sinceramente, vc n esta fazendo certo.

----------


## tiagomatias

> TiagoMatias, preciso falar com você, como faço? É pessoal, um trabalho, grana rs,rs!!!
> 
> Abraços!!!


Me manda uma mensagem em PVT ou Email

----------


## raus

Bom dia pessoal, alguem teve problema com video da globo.com? to com pcc com 2 links, e globo.com nao abre os videos.
abraços.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Bom dia pessoal, alguem teve problema com video da globo.com? to com pcc com 2 links, e globo.com nao abre os videos.
> abraços.


veja esse link
>>> https://under-linux.org/f131999-load...ites-de-bancos

----------


## marsilba

> sinceramente, vc n esta fazendo certo.


Tive que voltar à configuração antiga pq não estava funcionando nada. Vou alterar de novo o que você disse e postar as regras para você dar uma olhada. Acho que não mudei nada de errado, mantive o que estava feito e apenas alterei as interfaces como vc disse, não tem mistério algum, mas não funcionou e parou tudo.Dá uma luz aí.

----------


## thiagotgc

Tiagomatias... se puder me ajudar eu agradeço muito.

Lembrando que tenho 2Links de 2MB FULL (2mb/2mb)

/ip firewall nat



> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface=LINK1
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=LINK2
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no src-address=10.0.0.0/8


/ip route



> add comment="BALANCEAMENTO DE CARGA - LINK1" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=201.90.162.161 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=\
> 10
> add comment="BALANCEAMENTO DE CARGA - LINK2" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.22.8.1 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="LINK2 - TELEFONICA" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.22.8.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="LINK1 - EMBRATEL" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=201.90.162.161 scope=30 target-scope=10


/ip fireall mangle



> add action=mark-connection chain=output comment="CACHE FULL" content="X-Cache: HIT" disabled=no new-connection-mark=conn_squid-up passthrough=yes protocol=\
> tcp src-port=3128
> add action=mark-packet chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_squid-up disabled=no new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-up passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=3128 new-connection-mark=conn_squid-down passthrough=yes protocol=tcp
> add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_squid-down disabled=no new-packet-mark=pacotes_squid-down passthrough=yes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE DE DESTINO" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=LOCAL
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="MARCACAO DE NOVAS CONEXOES" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LINK1 new-connection-mark=conn_na \
> passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LINK2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
> ...

----------


## raus

> veja esse link
> >>> https://under-linux.org/f131999-load...ites-de-bancos


 
Obrigadoai Thiago, Realmente agora 100% link embratel 14 e gvt 20 dedicado, load perfeito.
Abraço.

----------


## tiagomatias

Caro thiagotgc,

suas regras estao aparentemente normais tmb, n uso as regras q o m4d3 fez as minhas é um pouco diferente da deles, não q a dele esta errado, mas acredito q é algo q posso estar confundindo, vou revisar sua estrutura e vou postar elas de acordo com as q faço e vc troca para vermos o q dá.

----------


## thiagotgc

Ok Xará!!! estou esperando suas configs =)

----------


## tiagomatias

> Ok Xará!!! estou esperando suas configs =)


Amigo adptei suas regras de acordo com as qu eu faço, coloque e veja como q ficou.

detalhe, pelo que vi em suas regras posso estar enganado mas me parece q vc esta atendendo cliente nela, pq vi umas marcações de proxy ai junto, se tiver o ideal seria vc fazer o balanceamento separado dos clientes. Caso as regras n derem certo nos relate o seu problema.



```
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether1_conn disabled=no in-interface=LINK1 new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=LINK2 new-connection-mark=ether2_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=ether1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=ether2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=no
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="fora load DST" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=LOCAL
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether1_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL new-connection-mark=\
    ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether2_conn disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LOCAL new-connection-mark=\
    ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether1 connection-mark=ether1_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL new-routing-mark=to_ether1 \
    passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=to_ether2 connection-mark=ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=LOCAL new-routing-mark=to_ether2 \
    passthrough=no
 
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=to_ether1 disabled=no out-interface=LINK1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=to_ether2 disabled=no out-interface=LINK2
 
/ip route
add comment="BALANCEAMENTO DE CARGA - LINK1" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=201.90.162.161 routing-mark=to_ether1 scope=30 target-scope=\
10
add comment="BALANCEAMENTO DE CARGA - LINK2" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.22.8.1 routing-mark=to_ether2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="LINK2 - TELEFONICA" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.22.8.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="LINK1 - EMBRATEL" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=201.90.162.161 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

----------


## thiagotgc

Vlw xará, estarei testando AGORA

Sobre o proxy, é apenas um teste, mas nao estou usando nao. pode desconsiderar.

Jaja posto o resultado

----------


## thiagotgc

Blz.. testado.. e infelizmente nao aprovado =/

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3294/95893852.png

Me diz uma coisa Xara, qual diferença do seu para a do m4d3?
E outra coisa... por que sera que continua taxando só um link?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Blz.. testado.. e infelizmente nao aprovado =/
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3294/95893852.png
> 
> Me diz uma coisa Xara, qual diferença do seu para a do m4d3?
> E outra coisa... por que sera que continua taxando só um link?


Cara muito estranho... vc já testou esse link q esta dando menos somente em uma maquina para ver se ele esta dando os 2MB ?

----------


## thiagotgc

Amigo... sim testei.. ambos os links estao com 2mb....

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo... sim testei.. ambos os links estao com 2mb....


Sem compromisso, se puder passar o IP, USER E SENHA para mim no msn ou email analiso para vc e postamos aqui qual é o problema, até eu quero ver agora q fiquei encucado....

----------


## thiagotgc

Ok, me add no emiéssiene

thiago[contratack]hotmail.com

Aguardo!!!

----------


## marsilba

Aí pessoal, meu balanceamento ficou beleza agora. Tinha incluído umas regras duas vezes e agora tá beleza. Fiz também o que o Tiago Matias me orientou de colocar as interfaces EthLinkx em pppoe-outx e assim sucessivamente. Só que agora não consigo acessar de fora a máquina. Como faço para, de fora, ir direto para o ip xxxxxxxx da máquina que quero sem passar pelo balanceamento?

----------


## geba3uer

> Já, se você ler com atenção o que escrevi acima vai ver que o exemplo é citado e completo.
> 
> 
> Abraço



Amigo tudo bem vejo que varias pessoas inclusive eu estou tendo problemas com a carga dos link, gostaria muito que como autor do topico pudesse analizar e dar uma força pra turma, no mais obrigado pela fornça.

----------


## thiagotgc

Ta fogo, sem o balanceamento.. só sobrecarregando um link só!!

----------


## thiagotgc

*CONSEGUI*

Troquem de *both-address* para *both-address and ports*

PERGUNTA:

Amigos por que sera que quando deixo both-address para both-address and ports ele "soma os links" mas tem gente dizendo que ele ta dando problema com paginas...

Se eu voltar both-address ele nao "soma" PQ?

Ta ai:

http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6820/semttulowg.png

----------


## tiagomatias

> *CONSEGUI*
> 
> Troquem de *both-address* para *both-address and ports*
> 
> PERGUNTA:
> 
> Amigos por que sera que quando deixo both-address para both-address and ports ele "soma os links" mas tem gente dizendo que ele ta dando problema com paginas...
> 
> Se eu voltar both-address ele nao "soma" PQ?
> ...


Não pergunte a mesma coisa em topicos diferentes por favor.

sua resposta veja aqui >>> https://under-linux.org/f128610-pcc-17#post438209

Ps. se vc tivesse explicado desde o começo que queria SOMAR OS LINKS já teriamos resolvido seu problema, mas em todos os seu topicos vc so diz q não esta funcionando, e não que em um download não se soma todos os links.

----------


## thiagotgc

Tiago, em todo momento eu disse que ele só estava carregando apenas UM(1) LINK... eu até postei imagens.

Mas td bem, o importante é que agora esta OK...

----------


## marsilba

Ajuda aí pessoal. Depois que coloquei o pcc o voip não funciona mais. Como faço para passar direto sem o pcc. E preciso também acessar de fora a maquina com o ip xxx.xx.xxx.xxx mas não tá passando pelo MK. Como faço? Ajuda aí galera.

----------


## thiagotgc

Sobre o VoIP eu nao sei o que voce precisa... Sobre o acesso ao MK tente isso




> add action=accept chain=input comment="INPUT - IPs Gerenciamento -+-+-+" disabled=no src-address=0.0.0.0/0


Isso libera acesso ao MK de qualquer IP, ou seja... modifique a regra conforme sua necessidade

Espero ter ajudado

----------


## marsilba

> Sobre o VoIP eu nao sei o que voce precisa... Sobre o acesso ao MK tente isso
> 
> 
> 
> Isso libera acesso ao MK de qualquer IP, ou seja... modifique a regra conforme sua necessidade
> 
> Espero ter ajudado


OK Tiago, mas também tem que liberar em Nat além do mangle. Antes do balanceamento funcionava somente com a regra do nat, mas agora tem que usar em mangle tb. Pelo menos aqui só funcionou assim.

----------


## thiagotgc

Entao eu esqueci de dizer que a regra ali eh Filte Filter

/ip firewall filter

OK?

----------


## marsilba

Parou de funcionar. Estava funcionando com a regra quando coloquei em mangle e nat, mas agora parou. Tentei incluir tb em filter como disse, mas não funcionou. Alguém pode ajudar? E sobre o voip alguém tem alguma sugestão. Ajuda aí pessoal.

----------


## marsilba

Como faço para uma requisição vinda da porta 5060-5062 sai por fora do pcc? Estava pesquisando e vi que essas portas são as usadas pelo voip. Ajuda aí. Tá difícil alguém ajudar hein.

----------


## thiagotgc

amigo faça assim..

em /ip firewall address-list adicione os ips do voip por ex:

/ip firewall address-list
add address=192.168.0.1 comment="" disabled=no list=VOIP1

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE DE DESTINO" disabled=no dst-address-list=VOIP1 in-interface=LOCAL

Dentro dessa regra faça um teste usando dst ou src-port e nos diga como ficou

----------


## marsilba

Não funcionou. Testei de várias formas mas não deu. Tem outra sugestão? Será que mais alguém pode ajudar. Tá difícil hein.

----------


## marsilba

Deixa eu explicar pra ver se alguém ajuda aí. Tenho uma máquina atrás do pcc onde faço o controle de mac, banda, proxy etc com ip 100.100.100.100 e queria que todas as requisições vindas dessa máquina 100.100.100.100 através da porta 5060 fossem direto pra fora sem passar pelo pcc. Como fazer isso?

----------


## geba3uer

> Ta fogo, sem o balanceamento.. só sobrecarregando um link só!!


Amigo mudando sua regra boot addres o balanceamento ficou parelho ou seja bem distribuido entre os links

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Eu também percebo que sai mais por um link.
Ja tentei colocar boot address e both address and ports mas fica a mesma coisa.

----------


## valtemir

Preciso fazer um LB no meu server... o problema é que não utilizo ADSL, uso 2 modens 3G... versão do MK 3.28! Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda? To ficando loko aqui já! Desde já agradeço!

----------


## DSSS

Consegui resolver muitos problemas, mas um ainda persisti. Como tenho dois links com discadores pppoe o destino na rota fica igual pois são da mesma operadora. Mas o que me chama atenção é que eu tenho que da prioridade para pppoe out 2 para que ela tenha tráfego se eu colocar o link full ela não transmite trafego na rede. já olhei de tudo que é jeito e a unica suspeita é que o destino sejam iguais esta provocando algum conflito. Gostaria da ajuda dos amigos.

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/7480/pccw.jpg

----------


## DSSS

> Preciso fazer um LB no meu server... o problema é que não utilizo ADSL, uso 2 modens 3G... versão do MK 3.28! Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda? To ficando loko aqui já! Desde já agradeço!


Amigo manda a suas regras ai. Eu estava com muitos problemas, mas resolvi 99%, tudo que resolvi era erro de configuração. Manda ai as suas regras do mangle, Routes e Nat

----------


## thiagotgc

Galera testando meu PCC vi que toda hora ele muda de IP fixo meu... (são 2 ips validos que tenho)

Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 74.86.20.154

Ele cada instante alterna entre meus 2 IPs validos!!!

Isso é "normal" ?? ele nao teria que fixar um IP??

----------


## tiagomatias

> Galera testando meu PCC vi que toda hora ele muda de IP fixo meu... (são 2 ips validos que tenho)
> 
> Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 74.86.20.154
> 
> Ele cada instante alterna entre meus 2 IPs validos!!!
> 
> Isso é "normal" ?? ele nao teria que fixar um IP??


esta descobrindo agora o siguinificado de LOADBALACED  :Big Grin:

----------


## DSSS

> Galera testando meu PCC vi que toda hora ele muda de IP fixo meu... (são 2 ips validos que tenho)
> 
> Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 74.86.20.154
> 
> Ele cada instante alterna entre meus 2 IPs validos!!!
> 
> Isso é "normal" ?? ele nao teria que fixar um IP??


Isso ai [e perfeitamente normal. Ele vai mudar o IP, isso porque voce vai sair por uma marcacao, o PCC vai definir por qual marcacao vc vai sair. Aqui comigo acontece isso.

----------


## xthiagolx

Pessoal, resolvi colocar uma Rb 433ah para balancear 2 links um de 1 mega e um de 4 megas, estou usando o PCC, apos essa Rb tem um linux (debian) rodando para fazer o gerenciamento dos meus clientes (pppoe-server, radius, mysql, apache2, bind9 e etc).

Alem desses dois sistemas (mk com load balance PCC + Debian pppoe-server e radius...) tenho mais um linux debian rodando apenas com proxy squid.

O meu problema acontece quando eu ativo o redirecionamento do primeiro debian citado (pppoe-server) para usar o proxy squid em paralelo, a navegação continua exceto a pagina do hotmail e o windows live email.

eu já reinstalei o debian proxy, eu já coloquei um mikrotik no lugar do debian pppoe-server, em fim o único que não foi substituído foi a rb 433ah que esta fazendo o balanceamento e antes de colocar essa rb com PCC funcionava perfeitamente o cache so que apenas com um link, quanto ao balanço de carga esta perfeito, só que estou sem cache e os clientes sentiram isso por causa do cache full, só mais uma observação, os meus modem´s estão em bridge com a rb 433ah autenticando.

Segue abaixo as regras do mk e o squid.conf

Rb 433 ah Fazendo Load Balance PCC com 2 Links (1M + 4M)


Como vocês podem perceber estou marcando um pacote para um link e dois pacotes para o outro link, isso foi feito proposital.




> /ip firewall mangle
> 
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=1M-pppoe-client new-connection-mark=wlan1_conn \
> passthrough=yes
> 
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=4M-pppoe-client new-connection-mark=wlan2_conn \
> passthrough=yes
> 
> add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wlan1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_wlan1 \
> ...

----------


## xthiagolx

Squid.conf (Debian Proxy)




> http_port 3128 transparent
> 
> visible_hostname SERVER-PROXY
> 
> cache_mem 80 MB
> cache_swap_low 90
> cache_swap_high 95
> maximum_object_size 30 MB
> minimum_object_size 0 KB
> ...


Espero por uma Luz, só recorri por postar aqui no fórum porque eu já procurei em vários locais e por vários dias e não conseguir encontrar alguem com o mesmo problema.

Dez de já eu agradeço!!!

Abraço a todos.

----------


## xthiagolx

Ninguem? Nao tem nada de errado nas minhas regras do Microtik?

----------


## m4d3

> Ninguem? Nao tem nada de errado nas minhas regras do Microtik?


Pelo visto quem leu a sua publicação percebeu que vc não seguiu nenhuma das dicas dadas neste tutorial, acho que deveria refazer o balance pelo tutorial e então caso não funcione e não compreenda, fazer suas perguntas no fórum, afinal, de nada adianta responder ou fazer tutoriais se as pessoas que necessitam deles não os lêem.

Abraço

----------


## xthiagolx

> Pelo visto quem leu a sua publicação percebeu que vc não seguiu nenhuma das dicas dadas neste tutorial, acho que deveria refazer o balance pelo tutorial e então caso não funcione e não compreenda, fazer suas perguntas no fórum, afinal, de nada adianta responder ou fazer tutoriais se as pessoas que necessitam deles não os lêem.
> 
> Abraço


Sim eu compreendo, mas o meu balanço foi feito pela wiki do mikrotik, tentei conferir com as suas rergras porém nao axei o problema, agora mesmo eu desativei o balanço e o cache esta a 1000% vou refazer usando as suas regras e vamos ver no que vai da...

obrigado!

----------


## tiagomatias

> Sim eu compreendo, mas o meu balanço foi feito pela wiki do mikrotik, tentei conferir com as suas rergras porém nao axei o problema, agora mesmo eu desativei o balanço e o cache esta a 1000% vou refazer usando as suas regras e vamos ver no que vai da...
> 
> obrigado!


Me desculpe, mas este topico do luciado como tanto outros do PCC é para o PCC, seu problema n é no PCC e sim na sua estrutura interna com squid/mikrotik e LOADBALCED. Ai cabe a vc resolver o seu problema interno, ou abrir outro topico com seu problema, pq seu PCC esta rodando perfeito, independente se foi feito pelo wiki ou por este topico.

----------


## m4d3

> Sim eu compreendo, mas o meu balanço foi feito pela wiki do mikrotik, tentei conferir com as suas rergras porém nao axei o problema, agora mesmo eu desativei o balanço e o cache esta a 1000% vou refazer usando as suas regras e vamos ver no que vai da...
> 
> obrigado!


Muito bem, espero que consiga e acredito que conseguirá, caso tenha dúvidas sobre o PCC volte a perguntar e estaremos aqui pra tentar te ajudar.





> Me desculpe, mas este topico do luciano como tanto outros do PCC é para o PCC, seu problema n é no PCC e sim na sua estrutura interna com squid/mikrotik e LOADBALCED. Ai cabe a vc resolver o seu problema interno, ou abrir outro topico com seu problema, pq seu PCC esta rodando perfeito, independente se foi feito pelo wiki ou por este topico.


Bem lembrado tiago, não custa nada dar uma pesquisada no fórum, problemas comuns como o uso de LB junto com CACHE estão relatados em muitos tópicos, todos devemos aprender a usar a ferramenta de busca, seja no fórum, do google ou qualquer outra.

Abraços

----------


## xthiagolx

> Bem lembrado tiago, não custa nada dar uma pesquisada no fórum, problemas comuns como o uso de LB junto com CACHE estão relatados em muitos tópicos, todos devemos aprender a usar a ferramenta de busca, seja no fórum, do google ou qualquer outra.
> 
> Abraços


 
Ok Agradeço a todos, em relação a busca... ja faz mais de duas semanas que procuro algum post que possa me ajudar e nao encontrei... em relação ao que o tiago matias falou o meu problema pode estar na estrutura interna, mas quando eu desativo o balanceamento e do um maquerade em apenas uma das interfaces tudo volta a funcionar normalmente, o cache volta ao normal, vou estudar uma maneira de resolver por tentativas.


Mais uma vez obrigado a todos.

----------


## rogeriodj

Gostaria da ajuda do feras, depois de implatado o PCC, não consigo passar o MK-Balanceador, com isso perdi acesso a todos meus MKs, perdi acesso a minha pagina que hospedo na mesma maquina do Squid, o Grade Tiago me disse para ligar a maquina qeu hospedo minha pagina direto no MK-Balanceador mais mesmo assim não terei acesso ao restente de minha rede, e perderei tbm meu Proxy, teria alguma solução para esse problema? Será pq o gateway de todos os modens é o mesmo, por ser da mesma operadora e o mk esta discando todos eles? Aqui em Routes eu indico a interface pppoe de cada modem.

----------


## jfacg

Galera desculpa minha minha falta de conhecimento, estava lendo algumas postagens anteriores e foi falado da configuração do wiki, queria saber qual a diferença entre as duas?

Sou iniciante e no momento estou preparando uma maquina pra testar o procedimento aqui postado pelo *m4d3,* muito bem organizado tenho que lembrar, e pintou uma duvida tem no inicio que foi feito na versao 3.28, mas a partir de qual versão pode se fazer o PCC e se naum for muito incomodo onde consigo uma versao adequada pra que eu possa fazer este teste.

Desde já agradeço a cooperação de todos.

----------


## DSSS

> Galera desculpa minha minha falta de conhecimento, estava lendo algumas postagens anteriores e foi falado da configuração do wiki, queria saber qual a diferença entre as duas?
> 
> Sou iniciante e no momento estou preparando uma maquina pra testar o procedimento aqui postado pelo *m4d3,* muito bem organizado tenho que lembrar, e pintou uma duvida tem no inicio que foi feito na versao 3.28, mas a partir de qual versão pode se fazer o PCC e se naum for muito incomodo onde consigo uma versao adequada pra que eu possa fazer este teste.
> 
> Desde já agradeço a cooperação de todos.



É o seguinte, praticamente não existe diferença da do Wiki para o deste post. A do Wiki é que usa marcação na faixa de IP enquanto esta usa marcação por interface. Ambas utilizam-se do both address. Versão que tem o PCC está disponível apartir da 3.24. Se você baixar no site da Mikrotik ela funciona por 24 horas. Mas lembrando que lá só possui a última versão que é a 3.30. e a RC 4.x e antiga 2.9x.

Abraços

----------


## DSSS

> Tiago, em todo momento eu disse que ele só estava carregando apenas UM(1) LINK... eu até postei imagens.
> 
> Mas td bem, o importante é que agora esta OK...



Como ficou seu balanceamento por both address and ports? viu algum problema especifico? as páginas estão carregando sem precisar de regarregamento?

----------


## meinel

> *PCC LOADBALANCE - 3 LINKS SIMÉTRICOS* (TESTADO DE 2 ATÉ 16 LINKS)
> *MKV:* 3.x
> *MKR:* 3.28 
> 
> *EthLinkA* = Interface do primeiro link
> *EthLinkB* = Interface do segundo link
> *EthLinkC* = Interface do terceiro link
> *EthClientes* = Interface dos clientes
> 
> ...


 


Show
Funciona perfeito.
De Pessoas assim q o forum tem q dar valor, uma pena q o Sr. Luciano nao tratar de seus clientes " que pagam pelo sistema dele" desse jeito.

 :Banghead:  :Banghead:  :Banghead: 

Mas deixa pra lá, aki nao e lugar pra isso.

Alessandro Meinel

----------


## JeffersonParre

boa tarde a todos,
coloquei pra rodar hj as 5:30 da manha o pcc balance, até agora funcionando, mas percebi q alguns sites pra entrar preciso recarregar ele e o msn na primeira vez q vai tentar entrar nao entra, na segunda ja entra. Alguem sabe o q pode estar acontecendo?
Outra coisa q eu preciso é colocar alguns clientes pra nao passar pelo balance, ja tentei varias formas mas nao conegui, alguem sabe a regra q devo usar pra isso?
estou colocando as minhas regras de mangle pra ajudar:

*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no in-interface=saida src-address-list=sem_balance*
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="LIBERAR SITES HTTPS" disabled=no dst-address-list=BB in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=BRADESCO in-interface=saida*
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=CEF in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=HSBC in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=ITAU in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=NOSSACAIXA in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=SANTANDER in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=GLOBO1 in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=GLOBO2 in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=GLOBO3 in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=TERRA in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=JOGATINA in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=MEUIP in-interface=saida
*add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=SPEEDTEST in-interface=saida
*add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="CRIAS AS CONEXOES" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=publica_principal new-connection-mark=\
conn_na passthrough=yes
*add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=publica2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
*add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="CRIA AS ROTAS" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
*add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
*add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="CLASSIFICADORES DE CONEXOES" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=\
conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/0
*add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/1
*add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/2
*add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/3
*add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/4
*add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="CRIA NOVA MARCACAO DE ROTAS" connection-mark=conn_ma0 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=\
to_nra passthrough=no
*add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
*add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=yes in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
*add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=yes in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
*add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=yes in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
*
uso 2 link
um de 2MB q é o principal
e outro de 8MB ADSL

no aguardo....

----------


## thiagotgc

> Como ficou seu balanceamento por both address and ports? viu algum problema especifico? as páginas estão carregando sem precisar de regarregamento?



Olha DSSS até o momento esta tudo tranquilo, consigo uma velocidade muito boa, e até o momento nao tive problemas com paginas expiradas e outras coisas....

----------


## DSSS

Com qual regra eu direciono uma determinada requisição usando PCC? Por exemplo quero que quando um cliente meu acessar um site do tipo meuip.com mostre o IP da embratel? alguém pode dar uma luz sobre isso?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Com qual regra eu direciono uma determinada requisição usando PCC? Por exemplo quero que quando um cliente meu acessar um site do tipo meuip.com mostre o IP da embratel? alguém pode dar uma luz sobre isso?


Se a rota padrão do seu PCC for o link da ebt, basta colocar a faixa de IP do meuip.com.br para passar fora do proxy. caso n seja, vc pode pegar a faixa de ip do meuip.com.br e forçar ele a sair pela rota da ebt em /ip route.

Qualquer uma das duas formas irão funcionar.

abraços

----------


## DSSS

> Se a rota padrão do seu PCC for o link da ebt, basta colocar a faixa de IP do meuip.com.br para passar fora do proxy. caso n seja, vc pode pegar a faixa de ip do meuip.com.br e forçar ele a sair pela rota da ebt em /ip route.
> 
> Qualquer uma das duas formas irão funcionar.
> 
> abraços



Sim, mas seria melhor por porta, qual porta passar essa informação para o no caso o site? Digo isso pois seria interessante direcionar tal porta para fora do PCC.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Se a rota padrão do seu PCC for o link da ebt, basta colocar a faixa de IP do meuip.com.br para passar fora do proxy. caso n seja, vc pode pegar a faixa de ip do meuip.com.br e forçar ele a sair pela rota da ebt em /ip route.
> 
> Qualquer uma das duas formas irão funcionar.
> 
> abraços


Eu tbm estou querendo fazr alguns sites sairem pelo mesmo gateway, mais quando marco a rota o site marcado não abre mais, tentei por ip e por content, mais mesmo assim não vai, nem acessar meus outros mks de fora da rede eu consigo mais depois de implantar o PCC, me adem nessa batalha, pois tem muita gente no mesmo problema.

Regra usada no mangle e em ip route eu marco a interface que eu quero q o site saia mais não vai mesmo...

Mangle
chain=prerouting action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=sites_down 
passthrough=no protocol=tcp content=meuip.datahouse.com.br 


route
/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-2 routing-mark=to_nrb
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-2
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-3 routing-mark=to_nrc
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-1
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-3
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-2 routing-mark=sites_down
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=NET-1 routing-mark=to_nra

----------


## tiagomatias

> Sim, mas seria melhor por porta, qual porta passar essa informação para o no caso o site? Digo isso pois seria interessante direcionar tal porta para fora do PCC.


Pode ser DSSS, pelo que entendi vc quer q quando seu cliente for acessar o site Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 74.86.20.154 ele veja o IP da embratel e não o do adsl/velox, certo. Pensando nisso o site é WEB logo trabalha na porta 80, então a porta usada é TCP-80, se vc for usar a porta vc terá q tirar o IP e PORTA do proxy, logo imagino q vc esta com rota padrão da embratel.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Eu tbm estou querendo fazr alguns sites sairem pelo mesmo gateway, mais quando marco a rota o site marcado não abre mais, tentei por ip e por content, mais mesmo assim não vai, nem acessar meus outros mks de fora da rede eu consigo mais depois de implantar o PCC, me adem nessa batalha, pois tem muita gente no mesmo problema.
> 
> Regra usada no mangle e em ip route eu marco a interface que eu quero q o site saia mais não vai mesmo...
> 
> Mangle
> chain=prerouting action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=sites_down 
> passthrough=no protocol=tcp content=meuip.datahouse.com.br 
> 
> 
> ...


amigo a respeito de forçar um site a sair por uma rota única funciona sim,
primeiro, lógico q vc tem q fazer a marcação no servidor PCC
segundo, se a rota padrão é a rota q vc quer q saia o site meuip.com.br basta vc descobrir qual é a faixa de IP do meuip.com.br. Testei aqui e vi q o IP do meuip.com.br é 201.94.151.65
logo basta vc colocar esse IP la no address-list criado para tirar os IPs do balanceamento, feito isto o site meuip.com.br já estará saindo somente pela rota padrão

----------


## m4d3

> amigo a respeito de forçar um site a sair por uma rota única funciona sim,
> primeiro, lógico q vc tem q fazer a marcação no servidor PCC
> segundo, se a rota padrão é a rota q vc quer q saia o site meuip.com.br basta vc descobrir qual é a faixa de IP do meuip.com.br. Testei aqui e vi q o IP do meuip.com.br é 201.94.151.65
> logo basta vc colocar esse IP la no address-list criado para tirar os IPs do balanceamento, feito isto o site meuip.com.br já estará saindo somente pela rota padrão


Vim com vontade de responder mas nosso amigo tiago chegou primeiro, obrigado pela resposta, só complementando, se quiser utilizar outro link para o trafego do referido site, adicione uma rota estatica para o ip do destino utilizando o gateway da rota desejada.

Este post tem o verdadeiro espirito de um fórum de ajuda mutua, parabéns aos que colaboram lendo e respondendo as dúvidas dos iniciantes.

Abraço a todos

----------


## rogeriodj

> Vim com vontade de responder mas nosso amigo tiago chegou primeiro, obrigado pela resposta, só complementando, se quiser utilizar outro link para o trafego do referido site, adicione uma rota estatica para o ip do destino utilizando o gateway da rota desejada.
> 
> Este post tem o verdadeiro espirito de um fórum de ajuda mutua, parabéns aos que colaboram lendo e respondendo as dúvidas dos iniciantes.
> 
> Abraço a todos


Valeu aos dois companheiros que me deram a atenção, mais duas duvidas, quem sabe sabem como solucionar, uma como descubro todos os ips de um dominio, no ubuntu eu usava *host* *www.youtube.com* ele listava varios ips pra esse dominio, agora no debian esse comando não é valido, pq? Como eu tiro o ip que é usado para acesso exteno minha web page, pois depois do PCC so consigo chegar ate o mk-balanceador, nem os outros mks eu acesso mais, quando desativo o PCC, ou desligo o discador dps outros links funicona normal, oq que pode ser feito nesse caso?

----------


## m4d3

> Valeu aos dois companheiros que me deram a atenção, mais duas duvidas, quem sabe sabem como solucionar, uma como descubro todos os ips de um dominio, no ubuntu eu usava *host* *www.youtube.com* ele listava varios ips pra esse dominio, agora no debian esse comando não é valido, pq? Como eu tiro o ip que é usado para acesso exteno minha web page, pois depois do PCC so consigo chegar ate o mk-balanceador, nem os outros mks eu acesso mais, quando desativo o PCC, ou desligo o discador dps outros links funicona normal, oq que pode ser feito nesse caso?


Seja mais claro, se estiver relacionado com o PCC proposto neste tópico farei o possível para responder, lembrando que comandos do linux não fazem parte deste.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Seja mais claro, se estiver relacionado com o PCC proposto neste tópico farei o possível para responder, lembrando que comandos do linux não fazem parte deste.


Certo amigo, o problema é o seguinte, antes de implatar o PCC, eu acessava externamente e meus mks minha home page hospedada num servidor local , depois do PCC instalado so consigo acessar o mk onde faço o balanceamento, quando desativo o PCC funciona 100%.

----------


## m4d3

> Certo amigo, o problema é o seguinte, antes de implatar o PCC, eu acessava externamente e meus mks minha home page hospedada num servidor local , depois do PCC instalado so consigo acessar o mk onde faço o balanceamento, quando desativo o PCC funciona 100%.


O tiago já respondeu essa no tópico PCC, procure por "loopback" esta bem explicadinho, use a busca aqui do fórum que vai encontrar na primeira.

----------


## JeffersonParre

boa tarde pessoal,

gostaria de saber se tem como um determinado cliente (IP) passar somente pelo link default? ou seja, todo q ele fizer saia pelo link default?

----------


## tiagomatias

> boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> gostaria de saber se tem como um determinado cliente (IP) passar somente pelo link default? ou seja, todo q ele fizer saia pelo link default?


sim, faça a marcação com mark-routing do IP deste cliente e faça ele sair pelo link default

----------


## thiagotgc

> sim, faça a marcação com mark-routing do IP deste cliente e faça ele sair pelo link default


Tem como dar um exemplo na pratica?

----------


## rogeriodj

> O tiago já respondeu essa no tópico PCC, procure por "loopback" esta bem explicadinho, use a busca aqui do fórum que vai encontrar na primeira.


Eu encontrei o topico que vc citou, mais meu problema é outro, ates de implantar o PCC, eu acessava meu site que é hospedado localmente de qualquer parte do brasil, e acho que ate fora dele tbm, agora não consigo mais, so vou ate o MK que faz o balanceamento, nõ paço dele de forma alguma, nem meus Mks que estão depois do MK-Balanceador eu não consigo acessar.
Ex. meu ip fixo 123.321.52.1, é por ele que acessava toda minha rede quando estava em outro local fora dela. Tenho o dominio meganetonline.com.br , onde redireciona pro meu ipfixo, se eu pegar meu dominio e colocar no winbox eu acesso o Mk-Balanceador, mais so ate ele, não passo pros mks que estão depois dele, se eu libero meu ipfixo pra sair do load, o load para, se eu libero o ip do Mk-Controlador, o load tbm para, pois todas as requisições passam pelo ip fixo. O servidor local que hospeda a minha pagina tbm é a mesma que faço cache é ligadado no MK-Controlador, ja tentei tudo que eu imaginei, mais não vai tbm, os outro MKs estão em portas diferentes da padrão, dei um acept no mangle pra essas portas e tbm não passa ate marca alguma coisa, mais o load não deixa passar, se eu desativo o load funciona.

Como eu resolvo esse problema, ou não tem solução mesmo?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Tem como dar um exemplo na pratica?


veja esse tópico que explico em outra situação como se faz.

link >>> https://under-linux.org/f128610-pcc-18#post438571

----------


## tiagomatias

> Eu encontrei o topico que vc citou, mais meu problema é outro, ates de implantar o PCC, eu acessava meu site que é hospedado localmente de qualquer parte do brasil, e acho que ate fora dele tbm, agora não consigo mais, so vou ate o MK que faz o balanceamento, nõ paço dele de forma alguma, nem meus Mks que estão depois do MK-Balanceador eu não consigo acessar.
> Ex. meu ip fixo 123.321.52.1, é por ele que acessava toda minha rede quando estava em outro local fora dela. Tenho o dominio meganetonline.com.br , onde redireciona pro meu ipfixo, se eu pegar meu dominio e colocar no winbox eu acesso o Mk-Balanceador, mais so ate ele, não passo pros mks que estão depois dele, se eu libero meu ipfixo pra sair do load, o load para, se eu libero o ip do Mk-Controlador, o load tbm para, pois todas as requisições passam pelo ip fixo. O servidor local que hospeda a minha pagina tbm é a mesma que faço cache é ligadado no MK-Controlador, ja tentei tudo que eu imaginei, mais não vai tbm, os outro MKs estão em portas diferentes da padrão, dei um acept no mangle pra essas portas e tbm não passa ate marca alguma coisa, mais o load não deixa passar, se eu desativo o load funciona.
> 
> Como eu resolvo esse problema, ou não tem solução mesmo?


Eu já respondi essa sua pergunta em outro topico, e tenho certeza q vc conseguirá se conseguir seguir ele. Tenho um exemplo parecido com o seu e funciona como o exemplo que te disse.

link >>>>> https://under-linux.org/f128610-pcc-18#post438571

----------


## rogeriodj

> Eu já respondi essa sua pergunta em outro topico, e tenho certeza q vc conseguirá se conseguir seguir ele. Tenho um exemplo parecido com o seu e funciona como o exemplo que te disse.
> 
> link >>>>> https://under-linux.org/f128610-pcc-18#post438571


Sim Tiago, do seu modo funciona a pagina, mais mesmo assim não terei acesso ao meu outros Mks da rede, perderei meu servidor radius( MK-Auth e a pagina que eu uso é do MK-Auth tbm) e tbm perderei meu proxy. Não teria outra solução, mesmo que seja mais complicada?

----------


## JeffersonParre

> sim, faça a marcação com mark-routing do IP deste cliente e faça ele sair pelo link default


amigo, como fasso isso, tem como vc me passar um exemplo? outra coisa, preciso acessar meu mk de controle de fora, como fasso pra redirecionar um ip valido pro meu mk de controle?

se preciso eu pago por essas informacoes ok

vlw

----------


## thiagotgc

> veja esse tópico que explico em outra situação como se faz.
> 
> link >>> https://under-linux.org/f128610-pcc-18#post438571


Entao Tiago, mas ali voce usa o Roteamento para forçar...

Eu nao quero mexer nisso, quero apenas por marcação, sem roteamento junto.. tem como?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Entao Tiago, mas ali voce usa o Roteamento para forçar...
> 
> Eu nao quero mexer nisso, quero apenas por marcação, sem roteamento junto.. tem como?


Que eu saiba não, mas se souber como fazer posta ai para nós.

----------


## rogeriodj

Depois do Pcc tbm estou tendo problemas para envio do backup de meus MKs por email tbm...
Como resolver isso? Segue a imagem do erro!

Pensei que era erro no MK-Balanceador, formatei e fiço todas as regras novamentes na mão, mai não funcionou mesmo...

----------


## aprinou

pode definir sai por uma unica rota esse endereço, pode acontecer essses erros pricipalmente com adls quando nao se defini uma rota fixa pra esse tipo de serviço, teste colocando o host do seu endereço de e-mail sair por um unico link so pra teste. J vi muito isso pra mandar msgs em exesso pra celulares etc

----------


## rogeriodj

> pode definir sai por uma unica rota esse endereço, pode acontecer essses erros pricipalmente com adls quando nao se defini uma rota fixa pra esse tipo de serviço, teste colocando o host do seu endereço de e-mail sair por um unico link so pra teste. J vi muito isso pra mandar msgs em exesso pra celulares etc


Teria como me mostrar como se faz o regra, pois ja coloquei uma regra de accept, antes do PCC, mesmo assim não funcionou, fiço uma outra marcando a rota e tbm não funcionou, mesmo desativando o PCC da esse erro...

----------


## aprinou

se da erro mesmo sem pcc ai nao é problema no balanceamento, mais pra definir cria uma regra que voce vai direcionar o host de seu e-mail pra sair por um unico link e coloque ele acima de todas no mangle. e cre a rota dele.

----------


## lacierdias

Acompanhar.

----------


## rogeriodj

> se da erro mesmo sem pcc ai nao é problema no balanceamento, mais pra definir cria uma regra que voce vai direcionar o host de seu e-mail pra sair por um unico link e coloque ele acima de todas no mangle. e cre a rota dele.


Eu não sei o que aconteceu mais agora ta funcionando normal, as vezes da timeout, as vezes ~da erro de autenticação, mais ta funcionando!

O PCC é uma maravilha, se vc não precisar acessar sua rede extenamente, se vc tem uma pagina hospedada, por exemplo, na mesma maquina que vc faz o cache, ou se precisar acessar o seu mk-controlador, ai ja era. Nesses quesitos prefiro o PFsense, esse papel ele faz certinho, tem tbm o ZeroShell, esse ainda eu não mexi, eu realmente vou abandonar o PCC do Mikrotik, estou muito descepcionado, ele não deixa passar nada, ja tentei varias regras que meus colegas me passaram mais mesmo assim não vai...
Fica ai meu desabafo, o PCC é otimo, se vc não precisar de acessar nada que venha depois dele!

----------


## thiagotgc

> Eu não sei o que aconteceu mais agora ta funcionando normal, as vezes da timeout, as vezes ~da erro de autenticação, mais ta funcionando!
> 
> O PCC é uma maravilha, se vc não precisar acessar sua rede extenamente, se vc tem uma pagina hospedada, por exemplo, na mesma maquina que vc faz o cache, ou se precisar acessar o seu mk-controlador, ai ja era. Nesses quesitos prefiro o PFsense, esse papel ele faz certinho, tem tbm o ZeroShell, esse ainda eu não mexi, eu realmente vou abandonar o PCC do Mikrotik, estou muito descepcionado, ele não deixa passar nada, ja tentei varias regras que meus colegas me passaram mais mesmo assim não vai...
> Fica ai meu desabafo, o PCC é otimo, se vc não precisar de acessar nada que venha depois dele!


Kra... ta fogo mesmo....

Fiz o PCC e depois dele fiz um TS para meus clientes... mas ninguem conecta de fora....

Incrivel!!!! por que sera hein???

Sem contar que deveria ter algum jeito de quando habilitar o PCC para "somar" os links, ele nao dar erros nas paginas.... sei la... algo do tipo...

Vlwww

----------


## mauricionofre

Ola pessoal, implementei esse PCC balance na minha rb450g, e estou muito satisfeito!!
Sou iniciante e gostaria de saber como tratar as portas do msn para sairem só por um link? No meu caso um adsl.
Desde ja agradeço ao pessoal que sempre me ajudou aki no forum!

----------


## impar

Caros colegas sou usuário do forum ha algum tempo mas na maioria das vezes para consultas apenas, mas chegou a minha hora de pedir HELP também.

Minha necessidade é a seguinte

Link 1 -----\ ______________/ ---- Rede 1 (192.168.0.0/24)
Link 2 ------> MKT Controler< ----- Rede 2 (192.168.1.0/24)
Link 3 -----/ ______________\ ---- Rede 3 (192.168.2.0/24)

Sendo que cada link mencionado já se encontram roteado na mesma rede correspondente como ex:

Link 1 (192.168.0.1 ) na Rede 1 (192.168.0.0/24)

Em linhas gerais é o seguinte gostaria de usar a "facinante" solução PCC nos meus links mas disponibilizar todos para as 3 redes, seguindo os wiki e tutoriais situados aqui no forum e no da Mikrotik não alcancei de fazer as configurações necessarias para a minha necessidade.

Conto com a compreensão de todos e apoio

*** Obs: Estou usando Router OS 4.1 Level 5

Alessandro Dias

----------


## thiagotgc

> Ola pessoal, implementei esse PCC balance na minha rb450g, e estou muito satisfeito!!
> Sou iniciante e gostaria de saber como tratar as portas do msn para sairem só por um link? No meu caso um adsl.
> Desde ja agradeço ao pessoal que sempre me ajudou aki no forum!


Amigo segue minha ajuda, apenas troque conforme sua necessidade, obs:

Aonde esta "80" troque pela porta que voce quer
Aonde esta 10.1.1.0/29 troque pela sua rede local
Aonde esta xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx coloque seu gateway 1
Aonde esta o yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy coloque seu gateway 2

Qualquer duvida poste aqui


/ip firewall mangle




> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FORCAR SAIDA LINK1" disabled=no new-routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link1 passthrough=no protocol=tcp \
> src-address=10.1.1.0/29
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=80 new-routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link1 passthrough=no protocol=tcp src-address=\
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="FORCAR SAIDA LINK2" disabled=no new-routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link2 passthrough=no protocol=tcp \
> src-address=10.1.1.0/29
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-port=21 new-routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link2 passthrough=no protocol=tcp src-address=\
> 10.1.1.0/29


/ip route




> add comment="FORCAR SAIDA LINK1" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link1 scope=30 target-scope=\
> 10
> add comment="FORCAR SAIDA LINK1" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy routing-mark=Forcar_Saida_Link2 scope=30 target-scope=10

----------


## Binhos5

*agora utilizando os classificadores (0,1,2 e portanto são 3) na interface de clientes criamos novas marcas de conexão (conn_ma0, conn_mb1, conn_mc2), notem que se tivessemos 4 links seria aquie que fariamos as alterações para (0,1,2,3 e portanto são 4) ficando 4/0, 4/1, 4/2, 4/3 ou ainda se tivessemos links assimétricos onde por exemplo:*

*LinkX* de 512k
*LinkY* de 1024k
*LinkZ* de 2048k

*somariamos todos os links e dividiriamos pelo valor do menor link então teriamos 3584k/512k=7 então teriamos 7 marcações de pcc indo de 7/0 até 7/6 das quais devemos direcionar a primeira pro link X, a segunda e terceira pro link Y e as quatro restantes para o link Z fazendo nosso sistema perfeitamente equilibrado, vale resaltar que sistemas do tipo ADSL não garantem a banda e portanto devemos fazer testes em cada um dos links para aferir as velocidades possíveis em cada um, já vi muitos casos onde um link desse tipo de 2Mb era melhor do que o de 4Mb da mesma operadora instalada no mesmo local, também se deve criar as marcações para input e output.*




Amigo vc poderia demostrar como faço pra colocar duas conexoes pra um link tres pra outro link e quatro pra outro link, nao leve a mau é pq tenho varios links q nao sao do mesmo valores ............

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo vc poderia demostrar como faço pra colocar duas conexoes pra um link tres pra outro link e quatro pra outro link, nao leve a mau é pq tenho varios links q nao sao do mesmo valores ............


Eu não entendo essa sua pergunta.

----------


## luizbe

> Eu não sei o que aconteceu mais agora ta funcionando normal, as vezes da timeout, as vezes ~da erro de autenticação, mais ta funcionando!
> 
> O PCC é uma maravilha, se vc não precisar acessar sua rede extenamente, se vc tem uma pagina hospedada, por exemplo, na mesma maquina que vc faz o cache, ou se precisar acessar o seu mk-controlador, ai ja era. Nesses quesitos prefiro o PFsense, esse papel ele faz certinho, tem tbm o ZeroShell, esse ainda eu não mexi, eu realmente vou abandonar o PCC do Mikrotik, estou muito descepcionado, ele não deixa passar nada, ja tentei varias regras que meus colegas me passaram mais mesmo assim não vai...
> Fica ai meu desabafo, o PCC é otimo, se vc não precisar de acessar nada que venha depois dele!


 
é só você conectar no seu mk, e utilizar o telnet dele até o outro mk oras,
ou você so mexe com a interface grafica?  :Girl:

----------


## froyer

> *agora utilizando os classificadores (0,1,2 e portanto são 3) na interface de clientes criamos novas marcas de conexão (conn_ma0, conn_mb1, conn_mc2), notem que se tivessemos 4 links seria aquie que fariamos as alterações para (0,1,2,3 e portanto são 4) ficando 4/0, 4/1, 4/2, 4/3 ou ainda se tivessemos links assimétricos onde por exemplo:*
> 
> *LinkX* de 512k
> *LinkY* de 1024k
> *LinkZ* de 2048k
> 
> *somariamos todos os links e dividiriamos pelo valor do menor link então teriamos 3584k/512k=7 então teriamos 7 marcações de pcc indo de 7/0 até 7/6 das quais devemos direcionar a primeira pro link X, a segunda e terceira pro link Y e as quatro restantes para o link Z fazendo nosso sistema perfeitamente equilibrado, vale resaltar que sistemas do tipo ADSL não garantem a banda e portanto devemos fazer testes em cada um dos links para aferir as velocidades possíveis em cada um, já vi muitos casos onde um link desse tipo de 2Mb era melhor do que o de 4Mb da mesma operadora instalada no mesmo local, também se deve criar as marcações para input e output.*
> 
> 
> ...


Você mesmo já postou a resposta... basta ler o topico do inicio que encontrará inclusive as regras.. ai é só adaptar pra sua necessidade...

----------


## Binhos5

> Eu não entendo essa sua pergunta.


 
Amigo é tipo assim: tenho dois links um de 1024kbps e outro de 512kbps. Somando e dividindo como mostra nosso amigo m4d3 da 3 marcações pcc. entao queria saber como faço pra colocar duas marcaçoes no link de 1024kbps e uma no link de 512kbps ..................

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo é tipo assim: tenho dois links um de 1024kbps e outro de 512kbps. Somando e dividindo como mostra nosso amigo m4d3 da 3 marcações pcc. entao queria saber como faço pra colocar duas marcaçoes no link de 1024kbps e uma no link de 512kbps ..................


basta vc repetir no /ip firewall mangle as regras aonde tem o both-addres jogando para a marcação dos links, repita jogando para a marcação q vc mais de uma vez.

----------


## Binhos5

> basta vc repetir no /ip firewall mangle as regras aonde tem o both-addres jogando para a marcação dos links, repita jogando para a marcação q vc mais de uma vez.


 
Amigo fiz exatamente isso no tato mesmo quebrando a cabeça, so precisava de uma confirmação. perfeito............

Ainda nao testei o balanceamento so estou configurando tudo conforme o tuto de m4d3, assim q testar estarei aki falando e postando o q vai acontecer em tempo real.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo fiz exatamente isso no tato mesmo quebrando a cabeça, so precisava de uma confirmação. perfeito............
> 
> Ainda nao testei o balanceamento so estou configurando tudo conforme o tuto de m4d3, assim q testar estarei aki falando e postando o q vai acontecer em tempo real.


Só para ficar mais claro as regras q ira repetir de acordo com o manual do m4d3 são:

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=*conn_ma0* passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=*conn_ma0* passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1

basta repetir elas como por exemplo acima repeti a regra jogando duas vezes para um link, como viu acoma basta vc fazer os calculos necessarios e fazer de acordo com sua necessidade

----------


## Binhos5

Amigos gostaria de saber de vcs q usam o balanceamento mais com links de operadoras diferentes, qual dns vc usam q fique uma boa perfomace..........


Jainstalei o balanceamento e pudi perceber q quando um link cai vc vai navegando abrindo paaginas mais uma hora da q a pagina nao pode ser exibiba, me parece q quando um link cai e a marcação vai pra ele nao passa pra outro link nao, alguem reparou isso.........

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigos gostaria de saber de vcs q usam o balanceamento mais com links de operadoras diferentes, qual dns vc usam q fique uma boa perfomace..........
> 
> 
> Jainstalei o balanceamento e pudi perceber q quando um link cai vc vai navegando abrindo paaginas mais uma hora da q a pagina nao pode ser exibiba, me parece q quando um link cai e a marcação vai pra ele nao passa pra outro link nao, alguem reparou isso.........



o ideal é vc ter um servidor dns para cada link, mas caso n tenha, coloca o primario DNS o DNS da operadora q tem o maior link, ou melhor link. Outra opção é quando um link cair faça um script para tirar o DNS da operadora q esta fora, isso vai resolver seu problema de expiraçào de pagina.

----------


## Geeek

Estou usando a Versao 4.2 do MK com PCC e esta Rodando 100% com PCC de 2 Links ADSL 4MiB



```
# nov/01/2009 00:45:02 by RouterOS 4.2
#
 
/interface ethernet
set 0 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment=\
    "Interface da Rede Interna" disable-running-check=yes disabled=no \
    full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1600 mac-address=00:1F:D0:E8:83:D2 mtu=1500 name=\
    EthClientes speed=1Gbps
set 1 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment=\
    "Interface do Modem B " disable-running-check=yes disabled=\
    no full-duplex=yes mac-address=00:50:DA:7A:4F:13 mtu=1500 name=WanB \
    speed=100Mbps
set 2 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment=\
    "Interface do Modem A " disable-running-check=yes disabled=\
    no full-duplex=yes mac-address=00:50:DA:B6:0D:8E mtu=1500 name=WanA \
    speed=100Mbps
/interface pppoe-client
add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 comment=\
    "PPPOE do Link A" dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=\
    WanA max-mru=1492 max-mtu=1492 mrru=disabled name=EthLinkA password=\
    seu_password profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=\
    [email protected]_provedor
add ac-name="" add-default-route=no allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 comment=\
    "PPPOE do Link B" dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=\
    WanB max-mru=1492 max-mtu=1492 mrru=disabled name=EthLinkB password=\
    seu_password profile=default service-name="" use-peer-dns=no user=\
    [email protected]_provedor
 
/ip firewall address-list
add address=200.155.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=BRADESCO
add address=200.201.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=CEF
add address=170.66.0.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=BB
add address=200.220.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=SANTANDER
add address=200.196.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=ITAU
add address=189.56.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=NOSSACAIXA
add address=161.113.0.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=HSBC
add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=GLOBO1
add address=201.7.180.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=GLOBO2
add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=GLOBO3
add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=TERRA
add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=TERRA
add address=10.10.0.0/20 comment="" disabled=yes list=sem_balance
add address=62.140.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=rapidshare
 
/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
    dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="LIBERAR SITES HTTPS" disabled=no \
    dst-address-list=BB in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    BRADESCO in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    CEF in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    HSBC in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    ITAU in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    NOSSACAIXA in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    SANTANDER in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    GLOBO1 in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    GLOBO2 in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    GLOBO3 in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    TERRA in-interface=EthClientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=\
    rapidshare in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=\
    "********************Marca Novas Conexoes" connection-state=new disabled=\
    no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
    disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
    passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="Marcando Rotas" \
    connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
    disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=Balanceando disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
    conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
    dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
    conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\
    "********************Marca Rotas de Saida" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
    disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=\
    no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
    disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=\
    no
add action=mark-connection chain=forward comment="Marca p2p" disabled=no \
    new-connection-mark=p2p_conn p2p=all-p2p passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=p2p_conn \
    disabled=no new-packet-mark=p2p passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=forward comment="" connection-mark=!p2p_conn \
    disabled=no new-packet-mark=other passthrough=yes
add action=change-mss chain=forward comment="Ajuste de Quadros para o MSN" \
    disabled=no new-mss=1380 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn
add action=change-ttl chain=forward comment=\
    "BLOQUEIO DE TRACERT E TRACEROUTE" disabled=no new-ttl=set:30 protocol=\
    icmp
 
/ip firewall nat
add action=passthrough chain=unused-hs-chain comment=\
    "place hotspot rules here" disabled=yes
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="Macaramento dos Links" disabled=\
    no out-interface=EthLinkB src-address=10.10.0.0/20
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
    EthLinkA src-address=10.10.0.0/20
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade hotspot network" \
    disabled=no src-address=10.10.0.0/20
 
/ip route
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
    0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=\
    0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="Rota padrao Modem B" disabled=no \
    distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB scope=30 target-scope=\
    10
add check-gateway=ping comment="Rota de sombra Modem A" disabled=\
    no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA scope=30 \
    target-scope=10
```

 
by Load Balance PCC Geeek  :Elefant:

----------


## juliocfs

nao estou conseguindo fazer communicar a rb450 onde faço somente PCC com o pc/mikrotik onde faço controle dos cliente, que regras tenho que criar no pc/mikrotik.
na rb450 consigo acessar normal internet pela saida Cliente. desde ja agradeço.

----------


## m4d3

> nao estou conseguindo fazer communicar a rb450 onde faço somente PCC com o pc/mikrotik onde faço controle dos cliente, que regras tenho que criar no pc/mikrotik.
> na rb450 consigo acessar normal internet pela saida Cliente. desde ja agradeço.


O que o amigo quer com este post ? Por favor, refaça seu post com coerência, se quer ajuda indique onde e como precisa de ajuda, com clareza poderemos te ajudar e você a nos ajudar a manter o tópico limpo e organizado servindo ao propósito para o qual foi criado.

Tenho certeza de que todos que leram o que você escreveu foi porque gostariam de ajudar, mas como vão ajudar se não dá pra saber qual é o problema? Você tem uma dúvida? Teve algum erro especifico durante a configuração? Seguiu as informações já contidas neste tópico? Se o problema for com o PCC este é o lugar certo senão, procure pelo assunto na busca do fórum pois existem grandes chances de alguém já ter respondido, senão, crie o tópico que tentaremos lhe ajudar.

----------


## juliocfs

> O que o amigo quer com este post ? Por favor, refaça seu post com coerência, se quer ajuda indique onde e como precisa de ajuda, com clareza poderemos te ajudar e você a nos ajudar a manter o tópico limpo e organizado servindo ao propósito para o qual foi criado.
> 
> Tenho certeza de que todos que leram o que você escreveu foi porque gostariam de ajudar, mas como vão ajudar se não dá pra saber qual é o problema? Você tem uma dúvida? Teve algum erro especifico durante a configuração? Seguiu as informações já contidas neste tópico? Se o problema for com o PCC este é o lugar certo senão, procure pelo assunto na busca do fórum pois existem grandes chances de alguém já ter respondido, senão, crie o tópico que tentaremos lhe ajudar.


 Vou explicar melhor minha dificuldade.
RB450 somentePCC------>PC/mikrotik controle clientes----->Clientes
A saida lan da rb450 que se comunica com o PC/mikrotik na interface cliente nao acessa internet. mais se colocar cabo de rede ligado do notebook na rb450 acessa normal internet, minha dificuldade e passar internet para o PC/mikrotik. teria que criar alguma regra de nat no PC/mikrotik que regras seriam.

----------


## Não Registrado

Amigo pelo que entendi seu problema está sendo apenas na routa para o Mk, ou seja o ip da lan que sai da RB450, terá que ser usado como o Gatway para o mikrotik que por sua vez deverá ter uma placa de rede wan na mesma faixa de ip da RB. ex: ip da placa de rede wan do MK: 192.168.200.2,
ip da placa lan da rb 192.168.200.1. Em ip route fica assim: 

add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.200.1 distance=1 scope=255 target-scope=10 comment="" disabled=no. Pronto agora é so configurar o DNS e boa sorte.

----------


## juliocfs

queria agradecer a todos que colaboraram nesse topico.hoje consegui fazer funcionar o PCC com dois adsl e briged esta perfeito.

----------


## floripaserver

> Amigo *marsilba* fica complicado ele funcionar corretamente se não se configura corretamente...
> vamos aos fatos, quando se configura o mikrotik para discar os modens ADSL/VELOX etc com pppoe-out*X* as interfaces dos links n é mais a interface q esta conectado ao modem e sim o pppoe-out*X* que vc definiu para discar o modem. Pensando nesta lógica toda sua configuração aonde tem as interfaces EthLink*X* mude para as respectivas interfaces pppoe-out*X*.
> 
> Por isso seu balanceamento estava furado, ele n estava fazendo marcação corretamente.
> 
> Em fim só para frisar, mude em toda sua configuração aonde tiver EthLinkX para os pppoe-outX, digo em:
> 
> /ip firewall nat
> /ip firewall mangle
> ...


Tiago usei as regras que você postou mas o trafego esta saindo mais pelo link 1 de 4

----------


## tarcisiomk10

Galera fiz esse balanceamento aki... qual a melhor forma de eu testar se esta funcionando certinho???

Outra coisa fiz tudo certinho conforme o tutorial... funcionou mas o problema é que eu uso um gerenciador financeiro do bradesco e hora vai hora naum funciona... alguem esta passando por isso se puderem ajudar valeu... ai vai as minhas confs pra verem se tem algum erro... 

Mangle:
chain=prerouting action=accept dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=Bridge Enlaces 
1 chain=input action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_link-1 passthrough=yes connection-state=new in-interface=Link 1 
2 chain=input action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_link-2 passthrough=yes connection-state=new in-interface=Link 2 
3 chain=output action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_r1 passthrough=no connection-mark=conn_link-1 
4 chain=output action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_r2 passthrough=no connection-mark=conn_link-2 
5 chain=prerouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=yes dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Bridge Enlaces 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0 
6 chain=prerouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Bridge Enlaces 
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1 
7 chain=prerouting action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_nr1 passthrough=no in-interface=Bridge Enlaces connection-mark=conn_ma0 
8 chain=prerouting action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_nr2 passthrough=no in-interface=Bridge Enlaces connection-mark=conn_mb1 

Nat:
0 X ;;; place hotspot rules here
chain=unused-hs-chain action=passthrough 
1 X ;;; masquerade hotspot network
chain=srcnat action=masquerade src-address=10.0.0.0/8 
2 ;;; Mascaramento PCC
chain=srcnat action=masquerade out-interface=Link 1 
3 chain=srcnat action=masquerade out-interface=Link 2 

Route:
0 A S 0.0.0.0/0 172.50.1.1 1 
1 A S 0.0.0.0/0 201.16.145.30 1 
2 A S 0.0.0.0/0 201.16.145.30 2 
3 S 0.0.0.0/0 172.50.1.1 3 

Valeu

----------


## insanet

Oi amigo Luciano

PCC no balanço esta no Under-Linux, quando eu usar o modem de bridge, na configuração do mangle onde as conexões e rotas no interior, eu escrevo as regras de uso de interfaces de cada um modem adsl (pppoe1,pppoe2) ou utilizando o Ether1, ether 2 ?

En español:
en el balanceo PCC que esta en Under-Linux, cuando uso los modem en bridge, en la configuracion de mangle donde marco conexiones y rutas, debo escribir la reglas usando las interfaces pppoe de cada modem? o usando las ether1,ether2 del mikrotik???

OBRIGADO

OSVALDO
ARGENTINA

----------


## aprinou

no mangle usará pppoe-out1 etc.

----------


## efrenjunior

Cara, se eu pudesse te agradecia todo dia. Mas como podemos mostrar isso apenas uma vez foi feito. 

Seguindo seu tutorial a risca, sem tirar nem colocar, funciona perfeitamente. Muito bom mesmo. Procurei em diversos forums. Segui cada exemplo e o seu foi o melhor.

Valeu cara... Continue assim.

Efren Langsdorf Júnior
Analista/Consultor JAVA
[email protected] - Serviços em desenvolvimento de software e telecomunicações.
Site: http://www.assinesuatv.net

----------


## m4d3

> Cara, se eu pudesse te agradecia todo dia. Mas como podemos mostrar isso apenas uma vez foi feito. 
> 
> Seguindo seu tutorial a risca, sem tirar nem colocar, funciona perfeitamente. Muito bom mesmo. Procurei em diversos forums. Segui cada exemplo e o seu foi o melhor.
> 
> Valeu cara... Continue assim.


Mérito seu que soube seguir a risca o tutorial. Parabéns, espero que outros tb sigam o seu exemplo.

----------


## Binhos5

Amigos estou com um problema serissimo, acontece q tenho dois links adsl da mesma operadora so q quando conecta ela atrapalha tudo em rotas ai fica uma bagunça isso tudo por que o gateway é o mesmo pros dois links, o q devo fazer ja q estou fazendo a discagem no mk ? E sobreo o pcc ta funcionando muito bem mais os videos da globo.com nao abrem alguem tem a solução ?

----------


## sandros2fabi

> Amigos estou com um problema serissimo, acontece q tenho dois links adsl da mesma operadora so q quando conecta ela atrapalha tudo em rotas ai fica uma bagunça isso tudo por que o gateway é o mesmo pros dois links, o q devo fazer ja q estou fazendo a discagem no mk ? E sobreo o pcc ta funcionando muito bem mais os videos da globo.com nao abrem alguem tem a solução ?



Amigo presta bem a atenção na 1ª regra do luciano que ele cria a uma regra para a Address-List, na address-list adicione os Dois ips que a globo tem que são 201.7.0.0/16 e 201.30.0.0/16 e não esquece de em name selecionar o nome que você escolheu, caso tenha copiado totalmente o passo a passo do Luciano seleciona a opção "sem_balance".

Espero ter ajudado... um abraço

----------


## limajlp

Amigo, cara a solução de todos os meus problemas não foi o balance do mk, se sim a super facilidade do ZEROSHELL ele salvou meu provedor sinceramente, esse programa deveria ser mais estudado aqui nesse forum, eu falei para várias pessoas no MUM e ninguem me deu muita credibilidade, mais hoje uso ele segurando 280 clientes on, com 4 link's adsl

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo, cara a solução de todos os meus problemas não foi o balance do mk, se sim a super facilidade do ZEROSHELL ele salvou meu provedor sinceramente, esse programa deveria ser mais estudado aqui nesse forum, eu falei para várias pessoas no MUM e ninguem me deu muita credibilidade, mais hoje uso ele segurando 280 clientes on, com 4 link's adsl


Acredito que não existe programa perfeito, e sim o q vc se familiariza melhor com ele, no seu caso se familiarizou com o ZEROSHELL, no meu caso uso mikrotik desde 2004 tudo que preciso consigo fazer nele, tenho 2500 cliente a traz de dois balanceador PCC, eai qual é melhor ? como te disse o q vc mais se familiariza, eu o PCC vc o ZEROSHELL.

abraços

----------


## sandros2fabi

> Acredito que não existe programa perfeito, e sim o q vc se familiariza melhor com ele, no seu caso se familiarizou com o ZEROSHELL, no meu caso uso mikrotik desde 2004 tudo que preciso consigo fazer nele, tenho 2500 cliente a traz de dois balanceador PCC, eai qual é melhor ? como te disse o q vc mais se familiariza, eu o PCC vc o ZEROSHELL.
> 
> abraços



Assino embaixo tiagomatias, aqui na minha empresa foi tudo migrado para mikrotik desde 2005, foi quando eu entrei, deu trabalho no começo devido a falta de experiência, mas conforme o tempo passou você percebe que é uma ferramenta com infinitas opções, até mesmo coisas que achei que fossem impossiveis que só um servidor com linux para resolver eis uma pesquisa e via que aquilo estava disponivel, só que faltava conhecimento, hoje migrei até mesmo servidores de empresas para mikrotik e particulamente é 100% melhor.

----------


## RobertoLima

Vou tentar montar um aqui para teste de bancada, alguem poderia me dizer, como faço a divisão pois meus links deram 111 a divisão, são eles.
Link dedicado 1M (medida 1M) ##### Adsl 10M (medida 11M) ##### Adsl 100M (medida 125M)

1+10+100=111 

Como ficaria??

Editado...

Montei o load seguindo o tuto, só mudei os ips para se adequar a minha rede, Mais ficou muito lento.
no speedtest
A latência normal do meu adsl 10 megas é 12 a 15 ms
do adsl de 100megas é 2 a 3 ms
do link dedicado é 10 a 13 ms

tá dando 1033ms

e tem site que não abre nem com reza. 

Obrigado.

----------


## RobertoLima

Amigos pra na desperdiçar o tempo da galera, venho avisar que resolvi o problema da lentidão, não se se fiz certo mais está funfando. não sei se fiz certo. mais criei uma marca pra cada mega, kkkkkk

link 1 mega = 111/0

link 10 megas = 111/1 até 111/10

link 100 megas = 111/11 até 111/110

só que notei que só o link 10 megas está recebendo bastante trafego, o link 1 mega fica quase o tempo todo em 0kbps e o de 100megas raramente passa de 1500kbps, 

Abraço a todos, e parabens pelo tuto. nunca tinha chegado tão longe, agora é só detalhes. he he he

----------


## cgonzaga

Muito bom !! porém estou com um problema.. fiz a configuração prevendo tres modems adsls em bridge, sendo que as conexoes ppp conectam sendo que somente 1º que conecta ficar com atividade tx e rx na interface ppoe-cliente vou passar minha configuração.. ve se mata a charada !!

Caso desative uma a outra entra... sendo que preciso o fazer o loadbalance !!

MANGLE
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCEAMENTO" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance

add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Marca\E7\E3o das conex\F5es" \
connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA \
new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=yes in-interface=EthLinkC new-connection-mark=conn_nc \
passthrough=yes

add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="Marca\E7\E3o das Rotas" \
connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc \
disabled=yes new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Balancemento dos links" \
disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthCliente \
new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthCliente new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=yes \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthCliente new-connection-mark=\
conn_mc2 passthrough=no per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2

NAT
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no src-address=192.168.0.0/24

ROTA

add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkC scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB routing-mark=to_nrb
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkC routing-mark=to_nrc


Antecipadamente agradeço,

Carlos Gonzaga

----------


## tmelooliveira

Também estou com problema para discar os modens e funcionar!
Hoje utilizo balanceamento por rotas.. mas estou afim de deixar um mirkotik so para balanceamento..

o pcc seria a melhor opção no momento??

Eu quero que saia somente um gateway para meu server mikrotik original.. o que vcs recomendam? pcc??

Se alguém conseguiu aplicar o pcc com modens em bridge poderia nos dar uma dica?

Abraços

----------


## 1929

> Também estou com problema para discar os modens e funcionar!
> Hoje utilizo balanceamento por rotas.. mas estou afim de deixar um mirkotik so para balanceamento..
> 
> o pcc seria a melhor opção no momento??
> 
> Eu quero que saia somente um gateway para meu server mikrotik original.. o que vcs recomendam? pcc??
> 
> Se alguém conseguiu aplicar o pcc com modens em bridge poderia nos dar uma dica?
> 
> Abraços


Olá Mestre Tiago.
Ainda bem que acalmaram as tempestades pelo litoral. Algum prejuízo?

Participo em outra lista onde uma pessoa ofereceu RB 450 ou 490 (ou 493) não me lembro agora, já configuradas exclusivamente para balanceamento. A 493 tem 9 portas, ideal para as adsl, que não é o meu caso.
Segundo ele, balanceamento perfeito em todos os aspectos. Estou aguardando para ver os comentários de quem está usando. Pretendo pegar uma rb450.

----------


## tmelooliveira

Fala grande 1929.. prejuizo sempre se tem.. quando não é equipamentos é de tempo perdido (chuva não se instala)..

Mas entre os mortos e feridos até que ficamos bem!

Eu estou montando um micro so para fazer balanceamento dos adsl...

E entrar no gateway (mikrotik) como sendo um ip unico.. assim separo as coisas.. so estou com problemas na hora da configuração.. mas vou testar mais agora a noite..

Ahh.. estou fazendo isso por causa do proxy squid e do thunder que vou colocar também.. quero ver se melhoro mais ainda a qualidade da rede..

abraços,

----------


## cgonzaga

Olá.. consegui resolver o meu problema vou te passar como esta a minha configuração :

Lembrando que esto com dois links adsl velox 1 4mb e 1 2mb... Boa sorte !!


/interface ethernet
set 0 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment=\
"####### INTERFACE LINK4MB ####" disable-running-check=yes disabled=no \
full-duplex=yes mac-address=00:E0:4C:63:F6:A9 mtu=1500 name=EthLinkA \
speed=100Mbps
set 1 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment="" \
disable-running-check=yes disabled=no full-duplex=yes mac-address=\
00:E0:4C:77:18:A3 mtu=1500 name=EthLinkB speed=100Mbps
set 2 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment=\
"####### INTERFACE CLIENTES ####" disable-running-check=yes disabled=no \
full-duplex=yes mac-address=00:E0:4C:63:F7:2E mtu=1500 name=EthClientes \
speed=100Mbps
set 3 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment="" \
disable-running-check=yes disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1600 \
mac-address=00:16:17:69:34:2C mtu=1500 name=ether4 speed=100Mbps

/interface pppoe-client
add ac-name="" add-default-route=yes allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 comment=\
"" dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=EthLinkA max-mru=1480 max-mtu=\
1480 mrru=disabled name=DISCADOR_4MB password=2122539500 profile=default \
service-name="" use-peer-dns=yes [email protected]
add ac-name="" add-default-route=yes allow=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 comment=\
"" dial-on-demand=no disabled=no interface=EthLinkB max-mru=1480 max-mtu=\
1480 mrru=disabled name=DISCADOR_2MB password=2122539500 profile=default \
service-name="" use-peer-dns=yes [email protected]

/ip address
add address=10.1.10.130/27 broadcast=10.1.10.159 comment=\
"###### INTERFACE LINK 4MB ###" disabled=no interface=EthLinkA network=\
10.1.10.128
add address=192.168.1.1/30 broadcast=192.168.1.3 comment=\
"###### INTERFACE CLIENTE ###" disabled=no interface=EthClientes network=\
192.168.1.0
add address=10.1.10.162/27 broadcast=10.1.10.191 comment=\
"###### INTERFACE LINK 2MB ###" disabled=no interface=EthLinkB network=\
10.1.10.160

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Fora do LoadBalanced" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=\
"Marcar conexao ether1_conn ether2_conn " connection-state=new disabled=\
no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=ether1_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=ether2_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment=\
"Marca\E7\E3o to_ether1 to_ether2" connection-mark=ether1_conn \
connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether1 passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=ether2_conn \
connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ether2 passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=LoadBalance disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:6/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether2_conn disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:6/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether4_conn disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:6/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether5_conn disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
ether1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:6/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether6_conn disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:6/4
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment=ether7_conn disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
ether2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses-and-ports:6/5
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\
"Rota dos pacores to_ether1 e to_ether2" connection-mark=ether1_conn \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_ether1 \
passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=\
ether2_conn disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=\
to_ether2 passthrough=no

----------


## tmelooliveira

E ai CGonzaga.. tu ta usando modem roteado ne?

Abraços

----------


## cgonzaga

Tiago,

Não só coloquei os ips pq estava testando e queria acessar-los.. mas se vc ver as regras de Nat vai ver que estão direcionando para conexão do ppoe criado..

qq duvida eh só falar !!

[]´s

Gonzaga

----------


## tmelooliveira

Certo amigo CGonzaga, vou testar aqui.. estou montando um micro so para o balanceamento..(estou com uma licença parada aqui).. vou testar e te digo..

Ai como ta se portando?

Abraços

----------


## tmelooliveira

CGonzaga.. não achei as regras de nat ali em cima... podemos falar por mp?

Abraços

----------


## agrinfo

Amigos, uma dúvida:

tenho 3 links ADSL:
link 1 - DOWN 8Mb e UP 400Kb
link 2 - DOWN 1Mb e UP 400Kb
link 3 - DOWN 1Mb e UP 400Kb

No caso da implantação do balanceamento da banda será enviado 8 vezes mais pacotes para o DOWNLOAD do link 1.
Mas isso não irá enviar também 8 vezes mais pacotes para o UPLOAD do link 1?

Abraço e desde já obrigado.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Amigos, uma dúvida:
> 
> tenho 3 links ADSL:
> link 1 - DOWN 8Mb e UP 400Kb
> link 2 - DOWN 1Mb e UP 400Kb
> link 3 - DOWN 1Mb e UP 400Kb
> 
> No caso da implantação do balanceamento da banda será enviado 8 vezes mais pacotes para o DOWNLOAD do link 1.
> Mas isso não irá enviar também 8 vezes mais pacotes para o UPLOAD do link 1?
> ...


Aqui não funcionou assim não. sobrecarregou o de 10 megas , e deixou vazio o de 100 megas.
aqui ficou mais ou menos assim... (isso é o panorama do balanceamento + ou -)
1mega full = 0kb dow 0kb up 
10 megas = 4500k down 700k up (sobrecarregado em relação aos outros)
100 megas = 1200k dow 100k up

vou tentar configurar denovo nessa semana.

----------


## cgonzaga

tranquilo !!

Sob o balanceamento ta funcionando muito bem !!

----------


## juliocfs

> Tiago,
> 
> Não só coloquei os ips pq estava testando e queria acessar-los.. mas se vc ver as regras de Nat vai ver que estão direcionando para conexão do ppoe criado..
> 
> qq duvida eh só falar !!
> 
> []´s
> 
> Gonzaga


 os dois adsl sao da mesma operadora? estou com problema tenho dois adsl de 1,5mega da oi so que tem o mesmo gatewae dai so o adsl que autentica primeiro funcionada.
vou explicar melhor antes aqui era brasil telecom um adsl faz 2 anos que uso e outro faz 3 meses peguei depois que a oi comprou a brasil telecom . fazia ja quase dois meses que o balanceamento estava funcionando perfeito, na sexta feira renicie a rb 450 do PCC e dai ocorreu o problema. o que teria que fazer para resolver esse problema?

----------


## tmelooliveira

Comprei hoje uma RB separada para fazer o balanceamento.. quando estiver 100% estarei postando aqui (modens em bridge)..

A pergunta do colega sobre o upload é interessante ja que ele tem links diferentes e com cargas de uploads que devem ser quase iguais!

----------


## braw

> Amigos, uma dúvida:
> 
> tenho 3 links ADSL:
> link 1 - DOWN 8Mb e UP 400Kb
> link 2 - DOWN 1Mb e UP 400Kb
> link 3 - DOWN 1Mb e UP 400Kb
> 
> No caso da implantação do balanceamento da banda será enviado 8 vezes mais pacotes para o DOWNLOAD do link 1.
> Mas isso não irá enviar também 8 vezes mais pacotes para o UPLOAD do link 1?
> ...


Primeiro lugar parabens pelo tutu, ta otimo, consegui fazer funcionar de primeira aki e olhe que mudei quase tudo q se refere as ethers... mas o amigo acima postou minha principal duvida, como ficariam as requisoes de UP pq adsl eh carente de UP, nao vai faltar????

----------


## juliocfs

> os dois adsl sao da mesma operadora? estou com problema tenho dois adsl de 1,5mega da oi so que tem o mesmo gatewae dai so o adsl que autentica primeiro funcionada.
> vou explicar melhor antes aqui era brasil telecom um adsl faz 2 anos que uso e outro faz 3 meses peguei depois que a oi comprou a brasil telecom . fazia ja quase dois meses que o balanceamento estava funcionando perfeito, na sexta feira renicie a rb 450 do PCC e dai ocorreu o problema. o que teria que fazer para resolver esse problema?


 em anexo foto e regras que estam no Pcc.

----------


## Sergiotec

:Banghead: Boa noite a todos! Estou com o seguinte problema tenho um servidor mikrotik fazendo hotspot( ip 192.168.10.1 quero colocar uma rb450 para fazer o balancimento de 4 link adsl, e tambêm tenho outra máquina com mk-auth para gerenciamento. Alguem poderia me ajudar a fazer esta ligação, ja peguei algumas regras para o balanciamento da rb450 mas não sei como configurar o servidor para receber o link que vem da rb450 e passar para os clientes.desde já agradeço!!!

----------


## agrinfo

> Primeiro lugar parabens pelo tutu, ta otimo, consegui fazer funcionar de primeira aki e olhe que mudei quase tudo q se refere as ethers... mas o amigo acima postou minha principal duvida, como ficariam as requisoes de UP pq adsl eh carente de UP, nao vai faltar????



Heehhee, eu consegui fazer funcionar o PCC com os dois links de 1Mb.
Agora vou colocar o de 8Mb para ver como ficará o UPLOAD.

Faço os testes e depois posto aqui.

Abraço aos amigos que estão com a mesma dúvida!

----------


## admskill

Bom pessoal consegui configurar, configurei um Link dedicado de 4MB + 1 Adsl de 4MB em Bridge, porém o que acontece é que o consumo do Dedicado tá em torno de 90% e o ADSL tá consumindo muito pouquinhu ( faixa de 20K à 200K ), vou postar as regras pra vcs analisarem e posivelmente dizer o que tem errado !




> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Pacotes via Interface" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=Link \
> new-connection-mark=wan1_conn passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 \
> new-connection-mark=wan2_conn passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wan1_conn connection-state=new disabled=no \
> new-routing-mark=to_wan1 passthrough=no
> add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=wan2_conn connection-state=new disabled=no \
> new-routing-mark=to_wan2 passthrough=no
> ...


NAT 



> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=Link
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out1


Rotas

[quote]
/ip route
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.45.13.182 routing-mark=to_wan1 \
scope=255 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 routing-mark=to_wan2 \
scope=255 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.45.13.182 scope=255 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 scope=255 target-scope=\
[quote]

Onde Link é o IP Dedicado e o pppoe-out é o ADSL.


Desde já agradeco a ajuda !

----------


## arauadbr

> Só para ficar mais claro as regras q ira repetir de acordo com o manual do m4d3 são:
> 
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=*conn_ma0* passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
> add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=*conn_ma0* passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
> 
> basta repetir elas como por exemplo acima repeti a regra jogando duas vezes para um link, como viu acoma basta vc fazer os calculos necessarios e fazer de acordo com sua necessidade


No meu caso, tenho um link dedicado de 1mb e 1 link adsl de 1 mb. 
Como fazer? :Boxing:

----------


## arauadbr

[quote=admskill;455449]Bom pessoal consegui configurar, configurei um Link dedicado de 4MB + 1 Adsl de 4MB em Bridge, porém o que acontece é que o consumo do Dedicado tá em torno de 90% e o ADSL tá consumindo muito pouquinhu ( faixa de 20K à 200K ), vou postar as regras pra vcs analisarem e posivelmente dizer o que tem errado !



NAT 


Rotas

[quote]
/ip route
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.45.13.182 routing-mark=to_wan1 \
scope=255 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 routing-mark=to_wan2 \
scope=255 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.45.13.182 scope=255 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 scope=255 target-scope=\



> Onde Link é o IP Dedicado e o pppoe-out é o ADSL.
> 
> 
> Desde já agradeco a ajuda !


Acho que no nosso caso caso temos que considerar o link dedicado como sendo 8 vezes melhor que o ADSL. Estou certo ou não? :Musicus:

----------


## juliocfs

[quote=admskill;455449]Bom pessoal consegui configurar, configurei um Link dedicado de 4MB + 1 Adsl de 4MB em Bridge, porém o que acontece é que o consumo do Dedicado tá em torno de 90% e o ADSL tá consumindo muito pouquinhu ( faixa de 20K à 200K ), vou postar as regras pra vcs analisarem e posivelmente dizer o que tem errado !



NAT 


Rotas

[quote]
/ip route
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.45.13.182 routing-mark=to_wan1 \
scope=255 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 routing-mark=to_wan2 \
scope=255 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.45.13.182 scope=255 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 scope=255 target-scope=\



> Onde Link é o IP Dedicado e o pppoe-out é o ADSL.
> 
> 
> Desde já agradeco a ajuda !


 tem que alterar os valor das distance na primeira regra a baixo 2 e a outra 3 testa que deve dar certo.
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=189.45.13.182 scope=255 \
target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 scope=255 target-scope=\
[quote]

----------


## leogoss

> *PCC LOADBALANCE - 3 LINKS SIMÉTRICOS* (TESTADO DE 2 ATÉ 16 LINKS)
> *MKV:* 3.x
> *MKR:* 3.28 
> 
> *EthLinkA* = Interface do primeiro link
> *EthLinkB* = Interface do segundo link
> *EthLinkC* = Interface do terceiro link
> *EthClientes* = Interface dos clientes
> 
> ...


Quero te agradecer, pois deu certo aqui em casa onde estou fazendo um laboratorio com o pcc.
Tenho 2 modens da virtua que é conexao direta no caso do mk tive que colocar dhcp cliente, porem nao conseguia fazer funcionar o pcc, ai coloquei 2 routers so para ter um ip fixo e colocar exatamente seu post para funcionar, foi o mk deu a luz!!!!!
Sera que o modem da virtua so desta forma que funciona? (com router antes do mk?)
Vou agora baixar o megaupload onde tenho uma conta de 6 meses e tentar fazer qualquer down para testar a prformance de dois links de 12Mb.

Obrigadao pela ajuda, seu post foi 10000000000....

Aproveito para desejar a todos um otimo 2010 com muitas realizacoes e PAZ.

----------


## mczrafael

Pessoal essa opção invert tem que está marcada mesmo estou com o mesmo problema que o colega estava ???






> Marquei a opção invert e está funcionando legal. A tal exclamação apareceu, mas não sei para que serve. As rotas que tinha feito duas vezes também tirei e mantive somente uma. A marcação está beleza em firewall connections, saindo pelo ma0 e mb1, mas o link 2 continua com pouca carga. O link 1 fica lá em cima direto e o 2 só às vezes é acionado e volta pro 0. O que pode ser isso? Me ajudem, está ficando quase redondo o PCC.

----------


## lucianosds

Muito bom! Parabéns pela solução.

----------


## mczrafael

> Pessoal essa opção invert tem que está marcada mesmo estou com o mesmo problema que o colega estava ???


 
Consegui configurar, marquei a opção invert e tambem funcionou, outro detalhe tambem é qe so funcionou depois que eu mude a opção do script para "both andress and port"

----------


## poxley

muito bom o balanceamento desta forma, troquei de nth para pcc ficou show, muito bem explicado esse tutorial. Parabens

----------


## jamerfay

Uma dúvida, meu pcc já tá rondando a uns 6 meses...
tenho 6 links de 3.2 cada.
qdo eu entro nas propriedades gráficas do link que vai pro servidor,
o máximo que vejo de tráfego é de 3.2mb saindo do pcc para o servidor.
em todos os modens o led data, indicando que tá tendo tráfego trabalham feito loucos...
isso é certo?
não teria que ser um tráfego maior de dados!?

----------


## weslly21

"Com qual regra eu direciono uma determinada requisição usando PCC? Por exemplo quero que quando um cliente meu acessar um site do tipo meuip.com mostre o IP da embratel? alguém pode dar uma luz sobre isso?"


oia rapaz ta querendo enrolar o povo eh kkkkkkkkkkkkkk eita eita


zionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## iuredaluz

opa galera... estou usando as regras do M4D3, e tenho notado que o uso do pppoe-out1 ta maior que do pppoe-out2... e sempre que abro o Meu ip - Qual é o Meu IP? 74.86.20.154, ele amostra o ip do pppoe-out2... engraçado neh? poiseh...

Address-list:



> /ip firewall address-list
> add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment=\\\\\"Videos Globo.com\\\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=201.7.180.0/24 comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment=\\\\\"Videos Terra\\\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance
> add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" disabled=no list=sem_balance


Mangle:



> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=change-mss chain=forward comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" disabled=no new-mss=1360 out-interface=pppoe-out1 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn tcp-mss=1453-65535
> add action=change-mss chain=forward comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 new-mss=1360 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn tcp-mss=1441-65535
> add action=change-mss chain=forward comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" disabled=no new-mss=1360 out-interface=pppoe-out2 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn tcp-mss=1453-65535
> add action=change-mss chain=forward comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out2 new-mss=1360 protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn tcp-mss=1441-65535
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" connection-mark=Rota1 disabled=yes in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=Rota1 passthrough=no
> add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" connection-mark=Rota2 disabled=yes in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=Rota2 passthrough=no
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment=\\\\\"SEM BALANCE\\\\\" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment=\\\\\"\\\\\" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
> ...


NAT: 



> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\\\"MASCARAMENTO PCC\\\\" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out1
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\\\"\\\\" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out2


Routes



> /ip firewall nat
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\\\"\\\\" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.254.254 out-interface=EthLinkA
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\\\"\\\\" disabled=no dst-address=192.168.1.1 out-interface=EthLinkB
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\\\"MASCARAMENTO PCC\\\\" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out1
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=\\\\"\\\\" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out2


Lembrando que sao 2 links de 1MB
Imagem em anexo


http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/1146/lb2.jpg

----------


## antonoel

bom tenho o pcc a varios meses sem probolemas, só que ultimamente algumas paginas preciso dar F5 para velas corretas e em algumas vezes nem abrem ai dando F5 abre, ai resolvi dar uma conferida nos links e vamos la: atualmente tenho 3 links aonde 1 é virtua empresarial e 2 adsl aonde 1 é de 2mb e outro de 4mb. somando os links teriamos 7mb com 7 marcaçoes no load ate ai tudo ok, nenhum dos links chega a full no load, meu problema é que fui analizar o ping de cada link direto do da RB450 que faz o pcc ela esta com mk versao 3.27 e descobri que pingando direto dela algum site somente o link do virtua tenho 100% de resposta, pelos 2 adsl perca praticamente de 100% de pacotes, só que no grafico de consumo os 2 adsl estao sendo consumidos sem problemas, como utilizo links de 2 operadoras diferentes estou com os dns da opendns e nunca tive problemas com isto, ja revisei todas as conf do meu pcc e nao encontrei nada, unica coisa de diferente que encontrei de quando eu fiz para o tutorial de agora é que nas routes tinha colocado os links com distancia de 1/1 1/2 e 1/3 e no de agora esta 1/2 1/3 1/4 mudei e mesmo assim o ping continua sem resposta nos 2 speedys adsl, lembrando que todos os meus links sao assinaturas empresariais, segue em anexo imagem do ping. quando ligo os adsl direto em algum pc o ping esta normal deles.

----------


## tomega

Agradecendo a todos pelos post... ajudaram muito no load realizado... amém

----------


## tmelooliveira

Pessoal estou com uma dúvida.. (acho que ja perguntei e ninguem me respondeu)..

Como fica a questão do upload em links assimétricos??

Pois o download é considerado, mas não vi nada sobre o up.... ele divide???

Abraços

----------


## parreira13

caro luciano vc sabe me informar se esse pcc funciona com os modens no switch e ligado em uma placa só, e essa maquina fazendo proxy paralelo com debian

----------


## phnet

Opa! Luciano,, graças a Deus que existem pessoas como vc,,, Legítimo filho do Pai. 

apropósito, vc poderia me dar uma dica de como fazer esse load utilizando hotspot? que é o meu caso aki. Pois tenho apenas um pool na minha rede, teria no caso que fazer tres hotspot com tres pool de rede?.

Desde Ja agradesço sua ajuda.

----------


## fabinho210

Muito bom msm...

----------


## tmelooliveira

Bah gurizada... ninguem se habilita pra matar minha duvida sobre como fica o up desses links?

Grato

----------


## meinel

Bom dia,
otimo post...
fiz o bal. pcc e funcionou perfeito, no notebook. quando coloca ele no servidor ele nao pinga na rb750....

link 1 - 192.168.254.254
link 2 - 192.168.1.1

ip pcc rb 750 - 192.168.100.1

coloco no notebook
192.168.100.2
255.255.255.0
192.168.100.1
192.168.100.1

funciona o perfeito, pingo nos dois modens.
quanbdo coloco no servidor, nao vai por nada
ja fiz ip fixo, dhcp

uso o dns da google

se alguem puder ajudar

agradeço denovo pelo Post

----------


## 1929

> Bah gurizada... ninguem se habilita pra matar minha duvida sobre como fica o up desses links?
> 
> Grato


Telmo, já que ninguém com experiencia respondeu, vou meter a minha colher.

Eu entendo que o comportamento do UP deve ser igual ao do down. Se estiver conectado por um link, o up e down deveriam estar no mesmo link.
A não ser que haja um balanceamento do tipo do Raggio que tem no satélite só o down e o up vai por outro meio qualquer, seja discada ou blarga.
Não sei se é isso mesmo que tu tem dúvida.

----------


## Raniel

O que não funciona é o acesso ou o pcc?

----------


## meinel

> O que não funciona é o acesso ou o pcc?


 o pcc funciona normal, o servidor tb...quando ligado no modem direto..
so qundo coloca o servidor atras do pcc q nao funciona...

----------


## Raniel

Então é problema de configuração no servidor. Verifique ip, route, dns e principalmente o nat.

----------


## meinel

> Então é problema de configuração no servidor. Verifique ip, route, dns e principalmente o nat.


 ja refiz todos os passos....
no modem direto funciona..
ta funcionando agora

----------


## tmelooliveira

> Telmo, já que ninguém com experiencia respondeu, vou meter a minha colher.
> 
> Eu entendo que o comportamento do UP deve ser igual ao do down. Se estiver conectado por um link, o up e down deveriam estar no mesmo link.
> A não ser que haja um balanceamento do tipo do Raggio que tem no satélite só o down e o up vai por outro meio qualquer, seja discada ou blarga.
> Não sei se é isso mesmo que tu tem dúvida.


 
E ai 1929... é o Tiago de Torres.. a dúvida é minha...

To pensando no seguinte.. se coloco um link dedicado 1/1 e um adsl 8/0,4.. como ficaria a relação do upload..

Pois o pcc vai achar que o up do 8/0,4 é 8 vezes maior que o de 1/1..

Entendeu minha dúvida... Alem do mais infelizmente não posso parar o provedor para testar isso..

Tomara que alguém possa me dar uma luz... sucesso !!

----------


## 1929

> E ai 1929... é o Tiago de Torres.. a dúvida é minha...
> 
> To pensando no seguinte.. se coloco um link dedicado 1/1 e um adsl 8/0,4.. como ficaria a relação do upload..
> 
> Pois o pcc vai achar que o up do 8/0,4 é 8 vezes maior que o de 1/1..
> 
> Entendeu minha dúvida... Alem do mais infelizmente não posso parar o provedor para testar isso..
> 
> Tomara que alguém possa me dar uma luz... sucesso !!


Desculpe a troca do nome. Mas a cidade eu sabia., hehehe!!! Não dá para esquecer da mais bela praia do Rio Grande.

----------


## powernetscm

aqui estou tendo problemas com sites onde passam filmes on line todos estao dando o memso problema Connection Problem alguem tem uma luz

----------


## WordNet

ae galera
to tentando configurar um balancer para usar com um servidor paralelo
vai ser assim
--link1 adsl 2mb
--link2 adsl 1mb --- Mikrotik balancer 3.28 --- Mikrotik ipxmac 2.9.27
depois vou colocar um thundercache mais a principio é só o balancer
fiz de tudo e nao consegui colocar a funcionar
ai vai as regras do balancer


```
/ip address add address=192.168.20.1/24  interface=SAIDA
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=64.38.29.0/24 comment=RapidShare disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.69.32.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.67.217.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.178.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment="Vídeos - Globo" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=208.84.247.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.154.56.0/24 comment="Vídeos - terratv" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.160.0/24 comment="Caixa Economica Federal" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.166.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.173.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.201.174.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall address-list add address=200.141.207.3 comment=Detran disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall mangle add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=SAIDA
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=LINK 1 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip dhcp-client add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=LINK 2 use-peer-dns=yes use-peer-ntp=yes
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=LINK 1
/ip firewall nat add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=LINK 2
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!LINK 1 src-address=192.168.20.0/24
/ip firewall filter add action=accept chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=!LINK 2 src-address=192.168.20.0/24
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=LINK 1 new-connection-mark=LINK 1_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" disabled=no in-interface=LINK 2 new-connection-mark=LINK 2_conn passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=LINK 1_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LINK 1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=LINK 2_conn disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LINK 2 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=SAIDA new-connection-mark=LINK 1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=SAIDA new-connection-mark=LINK 1_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=SAIDA new-connection-mark=LINK 2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=LINK 1_conn disabled=no in-interface=SAIDA new-routing-mark=to_LINK 1 passthrough=yes
/ip firewall mangle add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=LINK 2_conn disabled=no in-interface=SAIDA new-routing-mark=to_LINK 2 passthrough=yes
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=LINK 1 routing-mark=to_LINK 1
/ip route add check-gateway=ping disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=LINK 2 routing-mark=to_LINK 2
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=LINK 1 scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip route add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=LINK 2 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 se alguém poder me ajudar agradeço
não sei se ta errada essas regras estão erradas, ou se é no nat do mikrotik que faz o controle
obrigado

----------


## WordNet

Consegui fazer funcionar
mais 50% só
as requisições só saem por 1 link apenas
não sei por que
eu consigo pingar o modem e tudo mais o consumo dele fica em zero

----------


## Raniel

Reveja suas regra. Atualize sua versão para 3.30.

----------


## WordNet

> Reveja suas regra. Atualize sua versão para 3.30.


Amigo, acredito que não seja esse o problema
pois a maioria dos balancer são montados com a versão 3.28
e ontem ainda consegui fazer funcionar mais sai apenas por 1 link todo o trafego

----------


## Raniel

Pois é. Sempre faço com 2 links e não tem erro, sempre atualizo para 3.30.

----------


## WordNet

> Pois é. Sempre faço com 2 links e não tem erro, sempre atualizo para 3.30.


Vou tentar essa noite novamente, e vou atualizar para ver
obrigado amigo

----------


## WordNet

é sem sucesso
simplesmente só sai por um link
vi que muitos tiveram esse problema mais não postaram a solução dele apenas disseram que resolveram
já é o 5º dia que eu paro tudo para configurar esse servidor e não consigo

----------


## tmelooliveira

E ai pessoal, vamos atualizar o topico com os resultados de nossos pcc!!

Eu comprei uma rb750G que ta chegando dia 25, dai vou fazer o meu... e o de vcs como esta?

Abraço

----------


## tiagomatias

Estou com vários no ar sem problema algum. Usando a versão 4.5 e em alguns 3.30

----------


## Raniel

Tenho feito vários e tudo beleza também.

----------


## agrinfo

Tenho rodando em meu Provedor rodando beleza.
Apenas não consegui separar de uma maneira para que apenas a porta 80 (e outras principais) utilize o balance por PCC e o restante (principalmente P2P, ehehehh) fique em uma rota estática num linck ADSL que possuo.

Se alguém conseguiu peço que ajude.

Grande abraço à todos.

----------


## m4d3

Eu já perdi a conta de quantos fiz todos funcionando perfeitamente, tanto na 3.28/3.30 quanto nas versões 4.x.

----------


## angelino

> Estou com vários no ar sem problema algum. Usando a versão 4.5 e em alguns 3.30


comprei um Rb 450g veio com MK 3.25, terei que atualizar para 3.30 eu posso fazer PCC nessa versao menor. no meu server principal qual versao tem que ter 3.22 pode ser essa ou tem que ser uma outra .

----------


## Raniel

O PCC funciona a partir da versão v3.24. O ideal é que se tenha uma versão estával funcionando em seu pc ou rb e não uma loteria para saber qual versão usar.

----------


## pppoe

Estou com o PCC (Com modem Bridge) rodando em uma RB 493AH versao 3.30 a mais de 4 meses.. e tudo perfeitamente perfeito.


"So Maravilhas"

----------


## tmelooliveira

Chegou minha RB750G..

Para inicio de conversa eu me apavorei com o tamanho dela..ehehe

Agora estou configurando, levando um suador para adaptar tudo...

Acho que anoite já vai estar funcionando...

Eu cheguei a ligar ela, mas durante algum tempo funcionou mas dando muito problema de pagina naum pode ser exibida.. e com somente 1 link funciionando..

vamos adaptar ate conseguir.. abraço

----------


## tmelooliveira

Só por curiosidade, vcs estão usando as regras do luciano?
quem ta com modens em bridge, e com mesmo gateway (mesma operadora) esta tendo alguma dificuldade?
Teve que fazer alguma adaptação?

Abraços

----------


## tiagomatias

> Só por curiosidade, vcs estão usando as regras do luciano?
> quem ta com modens em bridge, e com mesmo gateway (mesma operadora) esta tendo alguma dificuldade?
> Teve que fazer alguma adaptação?
> 
> Abraços


operadora com o mesmo gw ao inves de usar o IP como GW use a INTERFACE como GW.

O passo a passo do luciano funciona sim, mas tem outtos topicos que a mesma lógica, mas em fim, tudo se da o mesmo resultado, balancear o link

abraços

----------


## tmelooliveira

Valeu Chará!

Já consegui fazer funcionar.. agora so estou com um erro de saida.. so ta saindo por um link... se desativo ele sai pelo outro.. mas se ativo fica so nele.. tem algum segredinho nisso?

Abraço

----------


## Juniin

> Valeu Chará!
> 
> Já consegui fazer funcionar.. agora so estou com um erro de saida.. so ta saindo por um link... se desativo ele sai pelo outro.. mas se ativo fica so nele.. tem algum segredinho nisso?
> 
> Abraço


Parabens .
É muito complicado fazer com modem bridge da mesma operadora ? 
Bom.. sei muito pouco sobre mikrotik´s, entao contratei uma pessoa pra fazer o pcc e ela só sabe fazer com modem roteado (rb450g , so pra o pcc) e assim ficou , mas como todos sabemos o modem trava de hora em hora por isso nao deixei o pcc funcionando. Minha perguta: eu conseguiria,mesmo com pouco conhecimento nessa area, passar os modens para bridge? qual seria o mais indicado? 

abs

----------


## tmelooliveira

MUTIO OBRIGADO... a todos da comunidade, ao LUCIANO, TIAGOM e todos os outros que me ajudaram!!

Acabei de fazer o pcc funcionar redondinho..

Para tentar ajudar os amigos que tem o mesmo cenario que eu vou colocar o codigo logo abaixo para vocês analizarem e quem sabe aplicarem no seu provedor.

Meu código basicamente é o passo a passo do LUCIANO com as alteração de interfaces para rodar os modens em bridge.

CENÁRIO: 
3 X ADSL (MESMA VELOCIDADE) COM MODENS EM BRIDGE (Sendo discados pelo mikrotik)
Balanceamento feito numa RB750G com Mikrotik 3.31 instalado

Nome das interfaces
0 R EthLinkA (MODEM 1)
1 R EthLinkB (MODEM 2)
2 R EthLinkC (MODEM 3)
3 R ADMINISTRAÇÃO (usei a porta reserva para ligar diretamente ao hub, uso para fazer a administração)
4 R EthClientes (SAIDA DO LINK)
5 R pppoe-out1
6 R pppoe-out2
7 R pppoe-out3

MARCAÇÃO DAS CONEXÕS, PACOTES...

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 new-connection-mark=conn_na \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out3 new-connection-mark=conn_nc \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=\
no

MASCARAMENTO..

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out3

ROTAS...

/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 \
routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out3
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out3 \
routing-mark=to_nrc
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2 \
routing-mark=to_nrb

____________________________________________
Após essas configurações, é so adicionar um endereço de ip para a interface dos clientes, e usar ele como gateway de seu computador ou servidor.


Novamente resaltando, estas regras não são de minha autoria, somente peguei aqui no forum e fiz as alterações para rodar no meu cenário..

Agradeço novamente a todos que me ajudaram, e principalmente ao autor do topico que ajudou muita gente..

Agora fico no tópico para ir comentando sobre os erros ou falhas (se tiver) ou somente para mostrar nossos resultados.

Segue abaixo um print da RB..

----------


## tiagomatias

> MUTIO OBRIGADO... a todos da comunidade, ao LUCIANO, TIAGOM e todos os outros que me ajudaram!!
> 
> Acabei de fazer o pcc funcionar redondinho..
> 
> Para tentar ajudar os amigos que tem o mesmo cenario que eu vou colocar o codigo logo abaixo para vocês analizarem e quem sabe aplicarem no seu provedor.
> 
> Meu código basicamente é o passo a passo do LUCIANO com as alteração de interfaces para rodar os modens em bridge.
> 
> CENÁRIO: 
> ...



Meus parabéns

----------


## angelino

> O PCC funciona a partir da versão v3.24. O ideal é que se tenha uma versão estával funcionando em seu pc ou rb e não uma loteria para saber qual versão usar.


 Raniel valeu pela resposta, eu comprei um RB 450g MK 3.25 so para fazer PCC, com esta versao que veio ja instalada nela posso fazer PCC sem problemas nem um ou preciso update para alguma outra versao MK. Vou usar todos os modem em bridge. MK onde vou fazer controle de banda, firewall.... qual versao estavel vc me entica. Hoje eu tenho versao 3.22 da essa ou preciso fazer update para alguma outra.

valeu pela força.

----------


## tmelooliveira

Angelino, dizem que o pcc rola melhor apartir da 3.28.. abraços

----------


## WordNet

> MUTIO OBRIGADO... a todos da comunidade, ao LUCIANO, TIAGOM e todos os outros que me ajudaram!!
> 
> Acabei de fazer o pcc funcionar redondinho..
> 
> Para tentar ajudar os amigos que tem o mesmo cenario que eu vou colocar o codigo logo abaixo para vocês analizarem e quem sabe aplicarem no seu provedor.
> 
> Meu código basicamente é o passo a passo do LUCIANO com as alteração de interfaces para rodar os modens em bridge.
> 
> CENÁRIO: 
> ...



Opa
Amigo, estou a quase um mês tentando colocar um balancer a funciona
ja fiz de tudo mesmo, atualmente estou com a versão mikrotik 4.6, pois tentei de tudo
mais nao adianta o maximo que consegui foi fazer funcionar apenas um link
nao sei se tem haver que no momento estava somente eu ligado no balancer
se tiver alguém que possa me ajudar com meu projeto
é o seguinte
tenho 2 links adsl
1 de 4mb e outro de 2mb
ambos em brigde
se alguém poder adaptar essas regras para 2 links agradeço muito
estou quase desistindo de ver o pessoal conseguindo e eu não
obrigado

----------


## angelino

> Angelino, dizem que o pcc rola melhor apartir da 3.28.. abraços


valeu pela dica vou atualizar minha RB 450g para 3.30.
vi falar muito nessse topico que so sai pelo um link so sera que ja acharan soluçao.

----------


## tiagomatias

> valeu pela dica vou atualizar minha RB 450g para 3.30.
> vi falar muito nessse topico que so sai pelo um link so sera que ja acharan soluçao.


Você pode ter certeza que as pessoas que falaram isso não souberam fazer o pcc corretamente. Porque essa afirmação não é verdadeira.

----------


## luizbe

tmelooliveira,
Rapaz , muito obrigado!
usei o seu script, foi só colocar que rodou 100% , os links estão balanceados perfeitamente..
eu nunca pensei que juntar links seria tão produtivo, a velocidade na rede aqui melhorou uns 70%.

Agradeço, e digo o PCC concerteza é uma ferramenta incrivel.

----------


## m4d3

> tmelooliveira,
> Rapaz , muito obrigado!
> usei o seu script, foi só colocar que rodou 100% , os links estão balanceados perfeitamente..
> eu nunca pensei que juntar links seria tão produtivo, a velocidade na rede aqui melhorou uns 70%.
> 
> Agradeço, e digo o PCC concerteza é uma ferramenta incrivel.


Tá vendo, é o que o tiago vive dizendo, se fizer direito vai funcionar, anotem todos ae e parabéns pelo seu sucesso.

Grande abraço

----------


## luizbe

alguem mais notou que quando altera both-adress para both-addres-and-ports, o balance fica melhor?

----------


## cgonzaga

Bom dia ! Luciano.

Muito bom.. fiz o teste sendo que só percebi um problema ao acessar o site do banco bradesco e tentei fazer um pagamento on-line e ele e jogado para uma outra tela e diz que pegou outro IP e dando o erro impossibilitando essa função tem como resolver.

Antecipadamente agradeço,

Carlos Gonzaga

----------


## tiagomatias

> Bom dia ! Luciano.
> 
> Muito bom.. fiz o teste sendo que só percebi um problema ao acessar o site do banco bradesco e tentei fazer um pagamento on-line e ele e jogado para uma outra tela e diz que pegou outro IP e dando o erro impossibilitando essa função tem como resolver.
> 
> Antecipadamente agradeço,
> 
> Carlos Gonzaga


se vc ler esse topico ou outro aqui sobre banco bradesco com pcc vai encontrar a regra que vai resolver seu problema

----------


## luizbe

utilizei essas regras aqui , e pelo visto funcionou beleza.:

no mangle:
obs: _troque o interface=EthClientes por interface e o nome da sua interface local.. que seja ether1 ou Local.._ 



> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="LIBERAR SITES HTTPS" disabled=no dst-address-list=BB in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=BRADESCO in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=CEF in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=HSBC in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=ITAU in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=NOSSACAIXA in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=SANTANDER in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-list=GLOBO1 in-interface=EthClientes
> ...


no addres list:



> /ip firewall address-list
> add address=200.155.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=BRADESCO
> add address=200.201.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=CEF
> add address=170.66.0.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=BB
> add address=200.220.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=SANTANDER
> add address=200.196.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=ITAU
> add address=189.56.0.0/16 comment="" disabled=no list=NOSSACAIXA
> add address=161.113.0.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=HSBC
> add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=GLOBO1
> ...



espero que funcione pra você tambem..

----------


## ajack

Olá pessoal,
Parabéns ao autor do tópico.

Se feito com cuidado e bom senso (de acordo com a realidade de cada um) o script funciona perfeitamente.


Só estou com uma dúvida teórica:

No começo do script é feito uma regra no Mangle onde os pacotes passam sem marcação (de acordo com uma lista de endereços).

Seria essa regra:
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes

O nosso amigo disse que com essa regra os sites da lista sem_balance saem pelo gateway padrão.
Porém, como temos vários gateways, por onde exatamente sairá essas conexão não marcadas? pelo primeiro gateway com peso menor (distance) ?

Agradeço a atenção.


Abraços

----------


## luizbe

> Olá pessoal,
> Parabéns ao autor do tópico.
> 
> Se feito com cuidado e bom senso (de acordo com a realidade de cada um) o script funciona perfeitamente.
> 
> 
> Só estou com uma dúvida teórica:
> 
> No começo do script é feito uma regra no Mangle onde os pacotes passam sem marcação (de acordo com uma lista de endereços).
> ...



kra não intendi muito a regra, mas sei que funciona que uma beleza.. 
alguns ips coloquei na lista sem_regras e outras eu usei um script que copiei aqui no under, mas porém..
funcionou, Bradesco bb tudo ok.. alguns sites do governo, o ima tambem..
ou seja.. 
Funciona!

----------


## tiagomatias

> Olá pessoal,
> Parabéns ao autor do tópico.
> 
> Se feito com cuidado e bom senso (de acordo com a realidade de cada um) o script funciona perfeitamente.
> 
> 
> Só estou com uma dúvida teórica:
> 
> No começo do script é feito uma regra no Mangle onde os pacotes passam sem marcação (de acordo com uma lista de endereços).
> ...


Exatamente amigo, ele vai sair pelo gw que tem a distancia menor

----------


## BraZuky

Funciona com a versão 4.6?

Obrigado.

----------


## wesleydialmeida

> utilizei essas regras aqui , e pelo visto funcionou beleza.:
> 
> no mangle:
> obs: _troque o interface=EthClientes por interface e o nome da sua interface local.. que seja ether1 ou Local.._ 
> 
> 
> no addres list:
> 
> 
> ...


havera alguma diferença se ao inves de 

add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=GLOBO1
add address=201.7.180.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=GLOBO2
add address=201.7.176.0/24 comment="" disabled=no list=GLOBO3

eu colocar apenas 201.7.0.0/16? assim nao precisaria de 3 regras.

teria alguma regra para redirecionar para a rota padrao os sites de video pelo seu conteudo? pois se eu for criar uma regra para cada site sera um processo muito moroso.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Funciona com a versão 4.6?
> 
> Obrigado.


acima da > 3.24 qualquer uma

----------


## 1929

Fizemos o balanceamento e ficou muito bom.
Fizemos numa rb só para o balanceamento.
Só que agora não conseguimos entrar no servidor pelo ip fixo. Remotamente quando colocamos o IP fixo ele entra direto na RB do balanceamento.
Só entra no servidor se estiver dentro da rede. Será que vou ter que apelar para o DynDns?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Fizemos o balanceamento e ficou muito bom.
> Fizemos numa rb só para o balanceamento.
> Só que agora não conseguimos entrar no servidor pelo ip fixo. Remotamente quando colocamos o IP fixo ele entra direto na RB do balanceamento.
> Só entra no servidor se estiver dentro da rede. Será que vou ter que apelar para o DynDns?


Bom dia, basta vc fazer o redirecionamento do IP ou PORTA que vc quer da RB para o SERVIDOR que esta atraz da BR, detalhe, coloque o IP ou PORTA dentro daquela regra SEM BALANCE, pronto, feito isso o redirecionamento funciona normal.

abraços

----------


## dimensaonet

ola amigos sou novo aqui e to precisando de uma ajudinha. tive olhando as regras do pcc postado pelo nosso amigo *tmelooliveira* e tantando montar um pcc aqui. meu caso é tenho 4 adsl 2 de 1mega e 2 de 1.5mega e queria fazer um balance pcc. mais eu nao sei quase nada ainda eu tenho uma rb 450 com o Mikrotik 3.31 alguem mim da um ajudinha?
eu coloquei esse script postado pelo amigo *tmelooliveira* mais eu naõ sei se o pcc tem que gera ip se ele tem o dhcp ativo vou postas a regra e um printe. se alguem poder mim ajudar ficarei muito grato.

4 X ADSL 2 DE 1MEGA E 2 DE 1.5 MEGA COM MODENS EM BRIDGE (Sendo discados pelo mikrotik)
Balanceamento feito numa RB450G com Mikrotik 3.31 instalado

Nome das interfaces
1 R EthClientes (SAIDA DO LINK) POE
2 R EthLinkA (MODEM 1)
3 R EthLinkB (MODEM 2)
4R EthLinkC (MODEM 3)
5 R EthLinkC (MODEM 4)
6 R pppoe-out1
7 R pppoe-out2
8 R pppoe-out3
9 R pppoe-out3

MARCAÇÃO DAS CONEXÕS, PACOTES...

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 new-connection-mark=conn_na \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out3 new-connection-mark=conn_nc \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out3 new-connection-mark=conn_nd \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nd \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:3/2
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=\
no

MASCARAMENTO..

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out3
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out4

ROTAS...

/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 \
routing-mark=to_nra
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out3
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out3 \
routing-mark=to_nrc
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2 \
routing-mark=to_nrb




Anexo 9818

----------


## tmelooliveira

E ai amigo de cima.. tem uma interface com nome errado.. da uma olhada... tem duas pppoe-out3

E essas regras não são para todos, cada caso é um caso, no seu por exemplo tem mais alterações..

da uma olhada com calma.. se naum conseguir da um oi aqui que com tempo eu olho pra vc.. abraço

----------


## tmelooliveira

Amigo 1929, eu tbm me deparei com esse problema, mas dai fui ate as config da RB, mudei a porta http e winbox dela.. e redirecionei as portas do servidor, 

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=PORTA QUE VAI SER ACESSADA \
protocol=tcp to-addresses=IP DA REDE LOCAL DO SERVIDOR to-ports=PORTA NO SERVIDOR

isso é bacana, porque vc pode colcoar portas diferentes em todas suas RBs, tendo assim acesso remoto a todas..

Abraço Gauchão

----------


## dimensaonet

ola amigo *tmelooliveira* obrigado pela ajuda eu consegui fazer o balanceamento pcc com 4 link e ficou muito bom.se alguem precisar do script ou de uma ajudinha pode pedir que posso tentar ajudar.
eu Fiz numa rb 450g só para o balanceamento pcc dos 4 link pppoe discada pela rb.
Só que agora não conseguimos entrar no servidor pelo ddns. Remotamente quando colocamos o ddns romoto q eu usava antes ele entra direto na RB do balanceamento que é a 450g.
Só entra no servidor se estiver dentro da rede e colocolocar o ip do servidor no winbox. Será o que aconteceu? detalhes( o servidor agora só tem 2 placa de rede. cliente e link) se nao for pedir dimais ajuda eu nessa tambem? abraço

----------


## WordNet

Olá
estou usando um servidor de balancer paralelo com o servidor principal
o balancer é por pcc, até ai tudo bem ta funcionando normal
mais uso o sistema de gerenciamento webmikrotik
ele acessa por ssh para interagir com o mikrotik
mais agora não acessa mais
alguém sabe qual procedimento tenho que fazer para redirecionar a porta para o servidor principal?
agradeço desde já
obrigado

----------


## BraZuky

A maioria das perguntas deste tópico é por falta de conhecimentos de rede.

PS. Muito bom o script M4D3, funfou legal.  :Wink:

----------


## Sergiotec

Boa tarde! Tem como você posta as regras da rb450g completa com pppoe , pois uso com modem roteado , mas gostaria de fazer pppoe dizem ser melhor. Obrigado.

----------


## tmelooliveira

dimensaonet, para acesso do servidor, segue a dica que esta logo acima do teu topico, onde me direciono ao 1929.. vai funcionar 100% abraço..

----------


## tmelooliveira

Sergiotec, estas regras já estão neste topico, tanto com roteado como com ppoe, da uma olhadinha ai... se tiver alguma duvida da um toque!

----------


## dimensaonet

ola amigo *tmelooliveira* porq fovar é q sou meio leigo ainda em regras... poderia mim dar mais uma forcinha?
eu entro na rb 450g que ta fazendo o pcc e em 
/ip firewalladd mangle
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=1929\
protocol=tcp to-addresses=10.5.50.1 to-ports=PORTA NO SERVIDOR????? o que é? é uma porta q eu tenhom q add no servidor? aguardo sua ajuda

----------


## dimensaonet

ola amigo *Sergiotec* a minha RB 450g ta funcionando perfeito com essa regra postada pelo *tmelooliveira* 
com 4 adsl sendo 2 de 1.5mega e 2 de 1mega 
os 4 modem recebe a discagem da rb na rb tem 4 pppoe.. se te ajudar posso postar a regra aqui pra vc...só q primeiro 
alguem tem que mim ensinar como eu salvo as regras da RB...aguardo

----------


## dimensaonet

amigos essa regra dos bancos citada pelo nosso amigo *luizbe* é posta na RB que faz o PCC ou no servidor?

----------


## 1929

> Amigo 1929, eu tbm me deparei com esse problema, mas dai fui ate as config da RB, mudei a porta http e winbox dela.. e redirecionei as portas do servidor, 
> 
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=\"\" disabled=no dst-port=PORTA QUE VAI SER ACESSADA \
> protocol=tcp to-addresses=IP DA REDE LOCAL DO SERVIDOR to-ports=PORTA NO SERVIDOR
> 
> isso é bacana, porque vc pode colcoar portas diferentes em todas suas RBs, tendo assim acesso remoto a todas..
> 
> Abraço Gauchão





> ola amigo *tmelooliveira* obrigado pela ajuda eu consegui fazer o balanceamento pcc com 4 link e ficou muito bom.se alguem precisar do script ou de uma ajudinha pode pedir que posso tentar ajudar.
> eu Fiz numa rb 450g só para o balanceamento pcc dos 4 link pppoe discada pela rb.
> Só que agora não conseguimos entrar no servidor pelo ddns. Remotamente quando colocamos o ddns romoto q eu usava antes ele entra direto na RB do balanceamento que é a 450g.
> Só entra no servidor se estiver dentro da rede e colocolocar o ip do servidor no winbox. Será o que aconteceu? detalhes( o servidor agora só tem 2 placa de rede. cliente e link) se nao for pedir dimais ajuda eu nessa tambem? abraço





> A maioria das perguntas deste tópico é por falta de conhecimentos de rede.
> 
> PS. Muito bom o script M4D3, funfou legal.



Então porque você perguntou se funciona na ver 4.6? Se por algum motivo não funcionar é só usar do seu conhecimento e fazer a adaptação para a versão.

Eu não teria este conhecimento, se precisasse de alguma adaptação para fazer funcionar o balance, mas estou no forum para aprender. No início eu não sabia nem uma vírgula sobre MK. Hoje já sei meia duzia de vírgulas, mas falta muitas vírgulas ainda para me sentir seguro e por isso pergunto.

Obrigado Tiago, eu estava desconfiado que seria por aí, mas tinha receio de mexer e travar meu servidor. Vou fazer isso.

----------


## dimensaonet

ola amigos pesso desculpas por tantas pergutas, mais é q sou novo nesse ramo. poderia mim ajudar? a regra pra acessar o mikrotik servidor depois do PCC é essa? ela é add na RB?
/ip firewall nat 
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment=\"\" disabled=no dst-port=8291\protocol=tcp to-addresses=10.5.50.1to-ports=80

sera que assim funciona? ou eu tenho que colocar alguma regra no mikrotik servidor onde os cliente faz as autenticaçao que é onde eu quero acessar?

----------


## mp3fm

> ola amigo *tmelooliveira* obrigado pela ajuda eu consegui fazer o balanceamento pcc com 4 link e ficou muito bom.se alguem precisar do script ou de uma ajudinha pode pedir que posso tentar ajudar.
> eu Fiz numa rb 450g só para o balanceamento pcc dos 4 link pppoe discada pela rb.
> Só que agora não conseguimos entrar no servidor pelo ddns. Remotamente quando colocamos o ddns romoto q eu usava antes ele entra direto na RB do balanceamento que é a 450g.
> Só entra no servidor se estiver dentro da rede e colocolocar o ip do servidor no winbox. Será o que aconteceu? detalhes( o servidor agora só tem 2 placa de rede. cliente e link) se nao for pedir dimais ajuda eu nessa tambem? abraço


Boa noite dimensao, poderia enviar-me seu script com a config do load balance na RB450G? Qual a ver do mikrotik na RB450? e qual a ver do mikrotik do seu servidor? Uso a ver cracked para distribuição, será que consigo faze-lo?
Um abraço ,,,,,,

----------


## dimensaonet

ola amigo mp3fm posso postar a regra sim...só uma coisinha eu nao sei como salvar a regra da RB. mim encina ai q eu posto agora. aguardo

----------


## JonasMdrl

Aew Galera..
Alguem pode m explicar como eh feito o balance por PCC?
divide por serviços, conexões ou o q?
m expliquem melhor como funciona...
to afim d bota roda aki um balance e vi q mtos falam bem desse PCC balance
Desde jah agradeço..

----------


## BraZuky

> Então porque você perguntou se funciona na ver 4.6? Se por algum motivo não funcionar é só usar do seu conhecimento e fazer a adaptação para a versão.
> 
> Eu não teria este conhecimento, se precisasse de alguma adaptação para fazer funcionar o balance, mas estou no forum para aprender. No início eu não sabia nem uma vírgula sobre MK. Hoje já sei meia duzia de vírgulas, mas falta muitas vírgulas ainda para me sentir seguro e por isso pergunto.
> 
> Obrigado Tiago, eu estava desconfiado que seria por aí, mas tinha receio de mexer e travar meu servidor. Vou fazer isso.


Amigão. Me referia ao funcionamento de redes, marcação de pacotes, IPs, etc.

Sobre a versão, não sabia mesmo. Não sou especialista em versões.  :Wink:

----------


## 1929

> Amigão. Me referia ao funcionamento de redes, marcação de pacotes, IPs, etc.
> 
> Sobre a versão, não sabia mesmo. Não sou especialista em versões.


Perdão por ter levantado esta questão. É que quando você colocou sobre o conhecimento de redes, me pareceu que estava criticando aqueles que não tem tanto conhecimento, mas estão se esforçando. Deu a impressão assim de que se não sabemos as quatro operações estamos fora do forum. 

Este tópico criou realmente muitas perguntas. Para uns o balance funcionou de primeira, para outros demorou mais e para outros ainda não conseguiram resolver, e por isso estão aqui a perguntar.
Já imaginou se o pessoal não pergunta? Logo iam dizer que o tópico não presta pois o balance não funciona. Felizmente o povo pergunta.
E temos que reconhecer mesmo que a maioria de nós está aqui por curioso e amante do ramo. Mas não tem a formação em redes que reconheço seria o ideal, mas isso não invalida as perguntas por mais simples e sinceras que sejam. Mas aos poucos vai se aprendendo. 
Em muitos casos é algum detalhe que passa desapercebido e a gente faz e refaz até que de repente está ali na nossa frente o erro. Pronto: o tópico tornou-se de um momento para o outro excelente.

Quanto a versão, me desculpe não queria de maneira nenhuma desmerece-lo, mas como voce tem o conhecimento em redes mais aprofundado, caso a versão não suportasse exatamente como está no tópico, imaginei que seria muito mais fácil para voce fazer as alterações necessárias. Para mim, já seria um empecilho, pois careço deste conhecimento. Mas um dia quem sabe eu chego mais perto.

E espero poder contar com sua ajuda em algum momento que a coisa enzebrar por aqui.
Que fiquemos na paz.

----------


## tmelooliveira

E ai Brazuky... concordo com nosso amigo 1929, na verdade, aqui o cara tem que tentar sempre ajudar, e nunca menosprezar ninguem, assim como você sabe de redes, tem nego aqui que sabe muiiiiiiiito mais que você.. e nem por isso ele vai entrar em um topico seu dizendo que sua pergunta é por falta de conhecimento!

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

PCC Bloqueia ping externo?

Aqui está acontecendo isso. Meu link dedicado pinga normalmente se eu conectar direto em um PC normal, mas, quando coloco ele no PCC balance ele para de responder ping externo e consequentemente nega acesso externo ao servidor seja de balance ou servidor que vai para clientes.

Tem alguma função no MK que bloqueia ping externo por padrão?

Abraço a todos

----------


## dimensaonet

Ola amigo *mp3fm* segue as regras do pcc com 4 modem em bridge qualquer duvida posta ai
5/0 link1 (link 1 de 1,5mb)
5/1 link2 (link 2 de 2mb)
5/2 link2 (link 2 de 2mb)
5/3 link3 (link 3 de 1mb)
5/4 lnk4 (link 3 de 1mb)

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out3
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
out-interface=pppoe-out4

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 new-connection-mark=conn_na \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out3 new-connection-mark=conn_nc \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out4 new-connection-mark=conn_nd \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nd \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rd passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mc3 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/4
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc3 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrd passthrough=\
no

CONTINUA

----------


## dimensaonet

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 new-connection-mark=conn_na \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out3 new-connection-mark=conn_nc \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out4 new-connection-mark=conn_nd \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nd \
disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rd passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no \
dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=\
conn_mc3 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/4
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=\
no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc3 \
disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrd passthrough=\
no

É ESSA AI AQUI TA FUNCIONANDO REDONDINHO QUALQUER COISA ESTAMOS AI PRA AJUDAR

----------


## wellysson

Boa tarde Amigo
Estou com um problema e gostaria, se possível de uma ajuda.
Fiz o Balanceamento PCC como no início do Blog, porem está funcionando da seguinte maneira:
É utilizado apenas um Link, mesmo com todos conectados mas se eu desligar este link o outro assume autamaticamente, mas é sempre utilizado apenas 1 dos links.
no meu caso utilizo 3 modens em Bridge com um link de 50MB e 2 de 15MB, da GVT.

gostaria de uma ajuda para que a utilização dos links seja balanceadas entre os três links
a seguir as regras...

/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkC new-connection-mark=conn_nc passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_md3 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_me4 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/4
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mf5 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/5
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mg6 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:7/6
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_md3 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrd passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_me4 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nre passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mf5 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrf passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mg6 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrg passthrough=no
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no src-address=10.0.5.0/24
/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkC routing-mark=to_nrc scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA routing-mark=to_nrd scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA routing-mark=to_nre scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA routing-mark=to_nrf scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA routing-mark=to_nrg scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkA scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkB scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=EthLinkC scope=30 target-scope=10

 

Se alguém puder me ajuda será de grande ajuda.

----------


## ijr

Alguem conseguiu usar Voip em cima do PCC?

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> PCC Bloqueia ping externo?
> 
> Aqui está acontecendo isso. Meu link dedicado pinga normalmente se eu conectar direto em um PC normal, mas, quando coloco ele no PCC balance ele para de responder ping externo e consequentemente nega acesso externo ao servidor seja de balance ou servidor que vai para clientes.
> 
> Tem alguma função no MK que bloqueia ping externo por padrão?
> 
> Abraço a todos


Só pra constar. Era erro de configuração :P

----------


## agrinfo

Amigo, suas configurações parecem estar erradas.
Você informou que possui 3 linck´s e tem 7 marcações (nra-nrg)?!?!

Acho que é ai o problema.

Reveja isso.

Abraço!

----------


## paulojrandrade

Amigo, bom dia, nao entendi pq vc fez 7 classificações (ou marcações) se o calculo seria assim :
#Linka-50Mb = 3
#Linkb-15Mb = 1
#Linkc-15Mb = 1
#Total 81920 / 15360 = 5,33333
O certo nao seria 5 classifacações ?
Ou seja 3 para 50Mb e 1 para cada de 15Mb ?????

----------


## wellysson

> Amigo, bom dia, nao entendi pq vc fez 7 classificações (ou marcações) se o calculo seria assim :
> #Linka-50Mb = 3
> #Linkb-15Mb = 1
> #Linkc-15Mb = 1
> #Total 81920 / 15360 = 5,33333
> O certo nao seria 5 classifacações ?
> Ou seja 3 para 50Mb e 1 para cada de 15Mb ?????


 
Bem Lembrado.. é que inicialmente seria 1 link de 50MB 1 de 15MB e 1 de 10MB
mas depois passamos o de 10MB para 15MB e esqueci de tirar as marcações ecedentes.
Brigado por lembrar mas me parece que o problema ainda sim seria outro porque em Connection Mark não aparece as marcações.
mas de quaquer forma vou alterar o erro já detectado.

Brigadão.

----------


## paulojrandrade

Amigo wellysson, reveja o post anterio ao seu, como seus modens estão em bridge:
-Primeiro - vc tem q fazer NAT de cada conexão pppoe-out sacou e nao da interface!!!
-Segundo - a regra mangle "SEM BALANCE" ai sim vc coloca a rede de ips das interfaces dos modens
-Terceiro - em /ip route vc tb colocou as intefaces e nao as conexões pppoe-out

Eis o problema de sair apenas por um link !!!!!

----------


## PALADIN0

Valeu mando muito bem nesse tutorial

----------


## BraZuky

pessoal!

alguém já usou a seguinte configuração: Load Balance (2 links ADSL em modo bridge) + PPPoE Server + 3 placas de rede ?

----------


## Juniin

*Quero agradecer a todos e ao* tmelooliveira em especial, porque foi atravez do poste dele que conseguir,depois de algumas tentativas, colocar pra funcionar o pcc com o modem em brigde. ficou muito bom, valeu!

abs

----------


## CLOVISTAMIOZZO

Boa noite amigos, seguinte... eu tenho 4 links balanceados via PCC.
Um deles é ip FIXO, gostaria de saber se tem a possibilidade, de redirecionar os acessos externos para esse link.
PS: Uso todos os modens em bridge discando pelo próprio PCC

----------


## tmelooliveira

> *Quero agradecer a todos e ao* tmelooliveira em especial, porque foi atravez do poste dele que conseguir,depois de algumas tentativas, colocar pra funcionar o pcc com o modem em brigde. ficou muito bom, valeu!
> 
> abs


E ai amigo... isso que faz com que eu sempre tente ajudar.. valeu ai!!!

----------


## Streit

O que aconteceria se nas rotas inves de colocar os ips eu colocar a interface para cada molden ? e deixar cada moldem como vem normal?

----------


## phcoringa

> MUTIO OBRIGADO... a todos da comunidade, ao LUCIANO, TIAGOM e todos os outros que me ajudaram!!
> 
> Acabei de fazer o pcc funcionar redondinho..
> 
> Para tentar ajudar os amigos que tem o mesmo cenario que eu vou colocar o codigo logo abaixo para vocês analizarem e quem sabe aplicarem no seu provedor.
> 
> Meu código basicamente é o passo a passo do LUCIANO com as alteração de interfaces para rodar os modens em bridge.
> 
> Segue abaixo um print da RB..
> ...


 

Fiz o Load balance como vc colocou tbm tenho 3 link de 4 MB... mas tive problemas com MSN e orkut 
os dois fikam mt lento pra abrir ou ate nem abrem .. to com o pcc rodando mas coloquei o msn e o orkut trabalahr fora do PCC ... tem alguma ideia?

----------


## Sergiotec

Boa noite! a quem puder me ajudar, Tenho uma RB450G fazendo o balanciamento de 4 link 2 velox e 2 embratel os 4 são ADSL, Minha estrutura e:

RB450G + Pc-Mikrotik , quando eu em minha máquina faço um download qualquer principalmente ser for grande acima de 30 Mega simplemente não completa o download e a mesma coisa esta acontecendo com todos os meus clientes, o Pc- Mikrotik faz todo o gerenciamento de cliente e firewall dhcp em fim o que pode esta acontecendo a estou esquecendo os videos da globo.com ninguém consegue assistir, também não abre , Obrigado!

----------


## Streit

Amigos estou com problema minha rb 450 nao autentica o sinal do moldem nao sei porque ja tentei alterar (VPI) para 33 , mas voltei porque alem de nao funcionar, fiquei pensando que nao é isso pois meu servidor consegui autenticar da maneira que estao. Ja olhei se esta na interface certa e tal mas, sera que tem como uma regra impedir que disque os moldem? ja tentei autenticar 1 de cada vez somente 1 ligado na rb , todos .. e nada..

----------


## Streit

> Amigos estou com problema minha rb 450 nao autentica o sinal do moldem nao sei porque ja tentei alterar (VPI) para 33 , mas voltei porque alem de nao funcionar, fiquei pensando que nao é isso pois meu servidor consegui autenticar da maneira que estao. Ja olhei se esta na interface certa e tal mas, sera que tem como uma regra impedir que disque os moldem? ja tentei autenticar 1 de cada vez somente 1 ligado na rb , todos .. e nada..


Refiz toda a config funcionou as autenticações, agora meu problema é sobre como fazer para que meu servidor pegue internet da rb 450 , como faço? é faixa de ips no adreess? redirecionamento no firewall ? desculpa mais sou leigo no assunto.

Desde ja agradeço.

----------


## Sergiotec

Bom dia! Não sei se vai te ajudar mas minha regra para RB450G funciona desta maneira 
São 4 link adsl com modem roteado
Na placa de rede da que esta setada com 192.168.6.1/30 e a que vai para outra màquina que você tem que setar como 192.168.6.2/30
Qualquer duvida [email protected]
　
　
/interface ethernet
set 0 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes comment=ether1 disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1526 mac-address=00:0C:42:52:25:5F mtu=1500 name=EthLinkA speed=\
100Mbps
set 1 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=ether2 disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:52:25:60 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=EthLinkB speed=100Mbps
set 2 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=ether3 disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:52:25:61 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=EthLinkC speed=100Mbps
set 3 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=ether4 disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:52:25:62 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=EthLinkD speed=100Mbps
set 4 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=ether5 disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:52:25:63 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=EthClientes speed=100Mbps
　
/ip dhcp-client
add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=EthLinkA use-peer-ntp=yes
add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=EthLinkC use-peer-ntp=yes
add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=EthLinkD use-peer-ntp=yes
add add-default-route=yes comment="" default-route-distance=0 disabled=no interface=EthLinkB use-peer-ntp=yes
　
/ip address
add address=192.168.6.1/30 broadcast=192.168.6.3 comment="" disabled=no interface=EthClientes network=192.168.6.0
　
　
/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="CONTROLE SERVICOS NAO IDENTIFICADOS" disabled=yes new-connection-mark=Outros-Conexao passthrough=yes
add action=mark-packet chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=Outros-Conexao disabled=yes new-packet-mark=Outros-Pacotes passthrough=no
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkC new-connection-mark=conn_nc passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkD new-connection-mark=conn_nd passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nd disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rd passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=\
yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=\
yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=\
yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mc2 passthrough=\
yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mc3 passthrough=\
yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/4
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc3 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrd passthrough=no
　
/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface=EthLinkA
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=EthLinkB
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=EthLinkC
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=EthLinkD
　
　
/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.3.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.1 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.1 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.4.1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.3.1 routing-mark=to_nrc scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.4.1 routing-mark=to_nrd scope=30 target-scope=10

----------


## phcoringa

*DICA*
Ola pessoal, estava com um problema aki em meu load balance . eu tenho um RB450 fazendo o load balance de 3 links com o modem em bridge ... estava com o seguinte problema o msn era na sorte pra entrar, pra logar no orkut ou hotmail demorava uma eternidade ... passei um sufoco ....
o mk da minha rb era 3.3 entao depois de ter reconfigurado muitas vezes o load balance .. e nada de dar certo ... eu atualizei minha rb pra mk 4.6 e com minha mesma configuração o meu load balance fikou perfeito ...

quem vai fazer o loadbalance com rb 450 atualizem o mk eh uma dica aki cmg funcionou .. vlw

----------


## diegogalvao

To na mesma situação do amigo... Preciso de fazer um PCC mas meus 2 modems estão no modo Bridge!
E não é o caso de rotea-los, que sei fazer, porém creio que no modo bridge o desempenho seria maior pois o roteamento é feito pelo Mikrotik...



> Bom pessoal to precisando de uma referência pra esse load balance em PCC só que com os modems em Bridge ! 
> 
> 
> Alguém sabe ou jah conseguiu ???

----------


## raus

o script do M4d3 sao para modens roteados, mas tem uma explicaçao no meio/final, para modem bridge. eu trabalho somente com modens bridge, e tenho um cliente que sao 7 adsl e um dedicado. funcionando redondo. RB indicada pelo Tiago Matias. 493 AH, simplismente funciona como uma uva rs...

----------


## Juniin

> *DICA*
> Ola pessoal, estava com um problema aki em meu load balance . eu tenho um RB450 fazendo o load balance de 3 links com o modem em bridge ... estava com o seguinte problema o msn era na sorte pra entrar, pra logar no orkut ou hotmail demorava uma eternidade ... passei um sufoco ....
> o mk da minha rb era 3.3 entao depois de ter reconfigurado muitas vezes o load balance .. e nada de dar certo ... eu atualizei minha rb pra mk 4.6 e com minha mesma configuração o meu load balance fikou perfeito ...
> 
> quem vai fazer o loadbalance com rb 450 atualizem o mk eh uma dica aki cmg funcionou .. vlw


Amigo , voce tem razao. Olhei em outro post -nao lembro qual - lá falava que versao 4x funcionava melhor. 
Nunca tive problema com o balanceamento e to usando as configuraçoes postadas pelo nosso amigo tiago. 
Vejo muita gente falando de probblemas relacionados com msn,orkut e alguns sites e eu nunca tive . Um amigo usou as mesmas configuraçoes que passei para ele e deu alguns problemas .
Soluçao: atualizou, ficou tudo normal. Uso v.4.5

Fica ai esse relato , espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Binhos5

Amigos gostaria de saber de vcs se tem alguem sofrendo com os videos da globo.com e os da terra.com pois o meu aki nao abrem, ja coloquei a regra q esta na primeira pagina, alguem tem alguma regra melhor ???

----------


## raus

> Amigos gostaria de saber de vcs se tem alguem sofrendo com os videos da globo.com e os da terra.com pois o meu aki nao abrem, ja coloquei a regra q esta na primeira pagina, alguem tem alguma regra melhor ???



adiciona esse ip la na regra sem balance... 201.7.189.0/24 acontece q a globo.com mudou os servidores de video, o mesmo deve ter acontecido com terra. so pegar o ip do terra e colocar na mesma regra.

----------


## Sergiotec

Boa tarde! amigo Binhos5 nao sei com é seu esquemm ai mas aqui tenho uma rb450g que faço balanciamento de carga e tinha o mesmo problema que o seu então coloquei esta regra ai acima das demais ou seja acima de todas as regras do balanciador em :


/ip firewall mangle
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="Videos Globo.com" disabled=no dst-port=80 new-connection-mark=Navegacao-Conexao passthrough=no protocol=\
tcp
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes

Para mim funcionou , espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Binhos5

Amigo reveja as regras q vc postou pois parece estar faltando alguma coisa pois aki nao funcionou, a segunda regra nem contava pacotes......

----------


## Sergiotec

tira a segunda regra, você tem load balance com pcc?

----------


## Binhos5

> tira a segunda regra, você tem load balance com pcc?


sim o meu balance é pcc, mais ainda nao consigo rodar os videos da globo e terra...........
os videos da terra.com so da "video not found"

----------


## tmelooliveira

To tendo problemas com videos tbm... o youtube não ta abrindo em janelas.. por exemplo..

----------


## marlon

parabens pelo tuto

----------


## nikollas

Boa noite Luciano Rampanelli,

Estou precisando fazer o load balance de dois link´s e em seguinte colcocar o terceiro, gostaria de saber se posso lhe adcionar no MSN caso tenha alguma duvida e se for o caso lhe pagar pelo serviço amigo.
att...

----------


## nikollas

Luciano, para usar o load balance teria que instalar quais os pacotes do mikrotik ? queria usar mais QoS e firewall depois.

----------


## xequematecds

possuo 2 links adsl, modens roteados, ligados a uma rb333, v4.6, com 2 cartoes engenius, pois bem, preciso configurar de forma que os clientes do painel A se conectem no adsl A, e os clientes do painel B se conectem no adsl B, sendo que o gateway A é 192.168.1.254 e o painel A 10.0.1.254, gateway B é 192.168.2.254 e painel B 10.0.2.254.. pra a cabar de lascar... isso ai tudo com hotspot... independentes ... no painel A hotspot A, no painel B hotspot B... alguem teria um asoluçao pra isso? ja procurei na net toda sobre load balance.. mas só encontro soluços do tipo divisao de clientes dentro da mesma faixa de ip e mesma saida, preciso fazer isso de fforma independente... cada apinel tem que ter o seu proprio hotspot e o seu proprio link

----------


## Arlin

> possuo 2 links adsl, modens roteados, ligados a uma rb333, v4.6, com 2 cartoes engenius, pois bem, preciso configurar de forma que os clientes do painel A se conectem no adsl A, e os clientes do painel B se conectem no adsl B, sendo que o gateway A é 192.168.1.254 e o painel A 10.0.1.254, gateway B é 192.168.2.254 e painel B 10.0.2.254.. pra a cabar de lascar... isso ai tudo com hotspot... independentes ... no painel A hotspot A, no painel B hotspot B... alguem teria um asoluçao pra isso? ja procurei na net toda sobre load balance.. mas só encontro soluços do tipo divisao de clientes dentro da mesma faixa de ip e mesma saida, preciso fazer isso de fforma independente... cada apinel tem que ter o seu proprio hotspot e o seu proprio link


 amigo isso não é dificil de fazer segue o link do passo a passo ok 
Load Balancing over Multiple Gateways - MikroTik Wiki

----------


## nikollas

Esta vendo o scrip aqui, se estiver errado mais esta faltando o IP na interfase do cliente não?
att.;...

----------


## xequematecds

esta soluçao como ja citei antes eu encontrei... tanto que ja a ultilizei... unciona blza... mas o problema aqui é outro... pois preciso de jogar um link em cada painel.. com faixas de ip e hotspots diferentes... por exemplo... painel 1 10.0.1.254 adsl 1 192.168.1.254, painel 2 10.0.2.254 adsl 2 192.168.2.254, painel 3 10.0.3.254 adsl 3 192.168.3.254, tudo independente... a soluçao apresentada no tuto é para receber dois links e distribuir em uma unica antena... no caso de uma omni por exemplo... eu preciso de dividir as wlans, uma wan para cada adsl, cada uma com o seu respectivo hotspot e faixa de ips

----------


## tiagomatias

> esta soluçao como ja citei antes eu encontrei... tanto que ja a ultilizei... unciona blza... mas o problema aqui é outro... pois preciso de jogar um link em cada painel.. com faixas de ip e hotspots diferentes... por exemplo... painel 1 10.0.1.254 adsl 1 192.168.1.254, painel 2 10.0.2.254 adsl 2 192.168.2.254, painel 3 10.0.3.254 adsl 3 192.168.3.254, tudo independente... a soluçao apresentada no tuto é para receber dois links e distribuir em uma unica antena... no caso de uma omni por exemplo... eu preciso de dividir as wlans, uma wan para cada adsl, cada uma com o seu respectivo hotspot e faixa de ips


faça isso com mark-routing, o ruim de usar esta forma você não pode redirecionar seus clientes para um proxy externo na mesma maquina que esta fazendo a marcação de pacotes.

em fim faça a marcação das faixas de Ips separadas com mark-routing no mangle e pegue essa marcação e força a mesma a a sair por cada gw especifico no /ip route

pronto. assim estara feito cada faixa de IP saido por um gw diferente.

mas detalhes leia mark-routing e mangle

----------


## xequematecds

muito obrigado pela ajuda... agora ja tenho uma direçao a seguir... valeu mesmo e obrigado por compartilhar o conhecimento

----------


## georgebrite

> Amigo 1929, eu tbm me deparei com esse problema, mas dai fui ate as config da RB, mudei a porta http e winbox dela.. e redirecionei as portas do servidor, 
> 
> add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=PORTA QUE VAI SER ACESSADA \
> protocol=tcp to-addresses=IP DA REDE LOCAL DO SERVIDOR to-ports=PORTA NO SERVIDOR
> 
> isso é bacana, porque vc pode colcoar portas diferentes em todas suas RBs, tendo assim acesso remoto a todas..
> 
> Abraço Gauchão


Amigo, alguem pode me ajudar...
Uso o Balance dedicado minha estrutura é assim...

MODEM Bridge 192.168.1.254 > 
Link Dedicado 189.xxx.x.x > MK PCC 10.10.1.2> Servidor MyAuth3 10.1.1.1 > Torre Clientes

Queria passar todas as portas para o MyAuth para ele decidir o que fazer. é possivel ?
Tem como colocar o trafego de p2p para 1 link ??

Obrigado pela ajuda. e exelente topico

----------


## joaojairba

Boa noite estao iniciando nesse meio mais avancando do mikrotik(load balance) tenho lido diversor post's de inumeros colegas, porem nenhum posso aplicar a minha realidade.
atualmente tenho um PC mikrotik 2.9.6 e tenho um adsl de 1 MB o a eth0 recebe o PPP do modem em modo brigde a eth1 manda para os clientes porem a interface setada no PPP e a Bridge do PC mikrotik que( bridge1) minha duvida e sera que eu posso colocar uma RB 450g e restaurar o bk do meu PC nela e so acresentar mais um link utilizando a mesma bridge em mecher na ranger de ip dos meus clientes.....
Desde ja fico grato

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo, eu acho que não vai funcionar certo porque para fazer o pcc tem que ser acima da 3.24 e você tem um backup da 2.9.6 tem regras que não vai funcionar aconselho você configurar do zero.

----------


## mikrotikuser

olá, em meu caso tenho estado lendo informacion sobre o balanço e tenho implementado o que se expõe neste topico e funciona muito bem, mas o balanço se aplica a uma sozinha interface; agora meu intencion é fazer que o balanço se aplique a dois diferentes interfaces... isto é que todo o trafico que se gere tanto no ether4 (hotspot) como no ether5 (rede) de minha RB 450G, passe pelo balanço... minha dúvida radica em que regras se devem adicionar para isto se possa levar a cabo.

anexo uma imagem para que se visualice melhor o exemplo

agradecere as respostas

----------


## thiaggto

esta regra funciona na versao 2.9.27 ? pq nao sai do lugar aqui.... abraços

----------


## mktguaruja

Thiaggto, no começo do post esta falando sobre as versões se não em engano o pcc tem nas versões acima de 3.24. No post foi usada a 3.28 e eu uso aqui a 3.30.

----------


## thiaggto

amigo, na parte:
*Em rotas
*add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.129 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.161 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.193 scope=30 target-scope=10
*definimos 3 rotas padrão sendo que cada uma tem um custo diferente e portanto a primeira terá a preferencia, caso venha a faltar a segunda assume, em seguida a terceira*

add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.129 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.161 routing-mark=to_nrc scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.1.10.193 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
*em seguida todas as 3 rotas que utilizam marca de rotas (to_nra, to_nrb, to_nrc) dividem a carga que foi previamente marcada pelo mangle*

a segunda regra, nao esta invertida com a terceira ? uma vez qeu o to_nrc deveria ser do modem 193 e o to_nrb do modem 161 ?

----------


## wesleydialmeida

> esta regra funciona na versao 2.9.27 ? pq nao sai do lugar aqui.... abraços



a versao 2.9.27 nao nao tem a funça pcc, que fica em ip>firewall>mangle>advance.

----------


## RobertoLima

> esta regra funciona na versao 2.9.27 ? pq nao sai do lugar aqui.... abraços


Ja foi falado muuuitas vezes e tambem essa ultima estava pertinho. 3 post acima da sua pergunta, 



> Amigo, eu acho que não vai funcionar certo porque para fazer o pcc tem que ser acima da 3.24 e você tem um backup da 2.9.6 tem regras que não vai funcionar aconselho você configurar do zero.


 Vamos ler os posts,, né
Não funciona em mk abaixo do 3.24 aqui não ficou legal em nem uma versão. (mais comparei com debian)

----------


## mp3fm

> /ip firewall mangle
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
> dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
> disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out1 new-connection-mark=conn_na \
> passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
> disabled=no in-interface=pppoe-out2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
> passthrough=yes
> ...


Amigo, me ajude
consegui colocar o PCC pra rodar na RB, show de bola, balanceia que é uma beleza. Mas não conigo comunicar-me com o o meu servidor. ex:

RB PCC 450G - - - - -MK controle - - - -Clientes

Não consigo interligar minha RB pcc com minha RB controler, como faço?

----------


## dimensaonet

boa noite amigo *tmelooliveira* 
preciso muito de sua ajuda nesse script aqui poderia por favor mim esplicar melhor para eu tentar fazer funcionar aqui. é que eu sou novo nesse ngocio de mikrotik.

vamos la ver se eu entendo...(PORTA QUE VAI SER ACESSADA 8291 JA TEM ELA LA NO MK NE?)
(IP DA REDE LOCAL DO SERVIDOR É A PLACA DA SIADA DOS CLIENTES OU ENTRADA DO LINK?)
(PORTA DO SERVIDOR PODE SER QUALQUER UMA? E ONDE EU ADD ELA?)
pra mim ajudar melher alguem poderia postar essa regra completa? dai eu só mudo o ip da rede local pra minha.
aguardo uma ajuda fique todos com Deus.

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=no dst-port=PORTA QUE VAI SER ACESSADA \
protocol=tcp to-addresses=IP DA REDE LOCAL DO SERVIDOR to-ports=PORTA NO SERVIDOR

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo para se comunicar a rb e outro servidor, você trata com fosse um link roteado, colocar o ip e o gateway do mesmo no ip>route.

Exemplo: 
PCC: ip >address> 192.168.88.1/24 

Controle: ip>address> 192.168.88.100/24
ip>route> gateway> 192.168.88.1

t+

----------


## mp3fm

> Amigo para se comunicar a rb e outro servidor, você trata com fosse um link roteado, colocar o ip e o gateway do mesmo no ip>route.
> 
> Exemplo: 
> PCC: ip >address> 192.168.88.1/24 
> 
> Controle: ip>address> 192.168.88.100/24
> ip>route> gateway> 192.168.88.1
> 
> t+


Valew Levy, meu camarada....show de bola, muito obrigado mesmo pela ajuda.

esse cara é bom.

----------


## mp3fm

Só tem um probleminha Levy, quando coloco ip.route e o gateway no Mk controle, cae na minha interface bridge, onde tenho minhas pontes de wds. Como colocar na interface de entrada certa?

----------


## mktguaruja

Entao mp3fm, voce tem que setar o gateway e o ip na porta de entrada onde antes voce recebi somente o link. Lembrando use classe diferentes do que voce usa ai no mk controle.t+

----------


## aka2005

Ressucitando o Debate, foi so eu q reparei q nas regras de ROUTE, o amigo *M4D3* marco pacote das rotas como *to_nra, t_nrb e to_nrc*... e em MANGLE, tem 3 regras fazendo INPUT e OUTPUT, marcando a conexão de entrada fazendo ela sair pela marcaçao de rota *to_ra, to_rb e to_rc*. Onde no meu ver seria certo to_nra, to_nrb e to_nrc. *As marcaçao de rota para to_ra, rb e rc nao foram feitas*.... Esta certo as regras??

----------


## m4d3

> Ressucitando o Debate, foi so eu q reparei q nas regras de ROUTE, o amigo *M4D3* marco pacote das rotas como *to_nra, t_nrb e to_nrc*... e em MANGLE, tem 3 regras fazendo INPUT e OUTPUT, marcando a conexão de entrada fazendo ela sair pela marcaçao de rota *to_ra, to_rb e to_rc*. Onde no meu ver seria certo to_nra, to_nrb e to_nrc. *As marcaçao de rota para to_ra, rb e rc nao foram feitas*.... Esta certo as regras??


Na verdade acho que isso já foi discutido aqui, vc tem estas 4 opções:
1 - eliminar as regras
2 - criar as rotas 
3 - alterar pra ficar como as outras
4 - deixar como está

O balance irá funcionar de qualquer modo, tem ainda muitas opções que podem ser adicionadas a este balance o que queremos com o post é fazer que o usuário entenda o que é feito e chegando neste ponto ele pode tomar a decisão que quiser, fazendo o balance, somando a redundância, fixando rotas e muito mais.

A propósito, li um dia um tópico seu ou onde você era o principal comentador sobre utilizar o mikrotik e as oid pra gerar os graficos de consumo via snmp, muito interessante se quiser debater me add no msn/skype ou envie um email.

Abraço

----------


## aka2005

> Na verdade acho que isso já foi discutido aqui, vc tem estas 4 opções:
> 1 - eliminar as regras
> 2 - criar as rotas 
> 3 - alterar pra ficar como as outras
> 4 - deixar como está
> 
> O balance irá funcionar de qualquer modo, tem ainda muitas opções que podem ser adicionadas a este balance o que queremos com o post é fazer que o usuário entenda o que é feito e chegando neste ponto ele pode tomar a decisão que quiser, fazendo o balance, somando a redundância, fixando rotas e muito mais.
> 
> A propósito, li um dia um tópico seu ou onde você era o principal comentador sobre utilizar o mikrotik e as oid pra gerar os graficos de consumo via snmp, muito interessante se quiser debater me add no msn/skype ou envie um email.
> ...


 SIm excelente topico o seu aki, vi as regras la, so comentei pra tirar duvidas mesmo, pois a explicaçao sua é completa... ai vai do desenvolvedor criar do jeito necessario dele. aki ja cheguei a balancear cerca de 48 links.... mas pensa num script longo pra monitorar puts... e memoria tbm do cpu pra uso dos mesmo, nada q um bom dedicado resolva tudo... Vlw, estou mesmo montando um CACTI bom pra monitoramento, pq o q chega de cliente reclamando que nao uso internet, e o grafico tira a "prova dos 9" dele rs.

----------


## thiaggto

amigo, eu tambem enfrento este problema, o cliente cai a internet, quando eu reinicio o modem, ele ja liga na hora bravo dizendo que ja tem 1 semana que nao esta navegando, eu fico puto da cara, se vc conseguir me ajudar com algo que eu possa provar que ele esta mentindo, vai ser ótimo.

----------


## RobertoLima

Aqui usamos o mk-auth, ele lista todas as conexões do login, assim como upload e downloads gastos, e data e tempo de utilização. Quando o cara liga dizendo esse tipo de coisa, imprimo esse relatório e falo pra ele... (ou você usou ou passou a senha pra alguem, pois aqui pova que alguem tá usando)
Abraços.

----------


## mp3fm

Prezados, agora meu PCC está funcionando blz, show de bola. Mas só com 1 empecíliio. Os vídeos da Globo.com ainda não funcionam. Fiz as regras aqui descritas mas continua sem funcionar.

Outra coisa é que perdi meu acesso remoto ao Mikrotik. antes do PCC conseguia acessa-lo remotamente; agora não mais. Poderiam os feras judar-me nessa saga? Um abraço

----------


## aka2005

> Prezados, agora meu PCC está funcionando blz, show de bola. Mas só com 1 empecíliio. Os vídeos da Globo.com ainda não funcionam. Fiz as regras aqui descritas mas continua sem funcionar.


Vc tem q tirar o globo.com do PCC, cria uma regra pra passar direto alguns ips, tipo caixa, video.globo, bancos.




> Outra coisa é que perdi meu acesso remoto ao Mikrotik. antes do PCC conseguia acessa-lo remotamente; agora não mais. Poderiam os feras judar-me nessa saga? Um abraço


 Roteamento seria o problema, pode ajuda ate q dá. mas diga como ta suas conf. amigo, bola d cristal ta dificil a gente ter. rs....

----------


## Sergiotec

Bom dia! Amigos , o meu problema é o seguinte, uso pcc tenho uma rb450g que passa o sinal para o pc-mikrotik(Controle) e uso tambem poxy paralelo ( MK-AUTH ) ja consegui fazer o redirecionamento para o MK-AUTH mas a rota não sustenta ou seja quando alguém de fora da rede acessa o site do mkauth outras pessoas não consegue acesso , alguém pode me explicar o que estou fazendo de errado meu link é http://wirelink-net.ddns.info:82 (alguns consegue acesso outros não ) se alguns consegue é porque as regras estão certas. Agradeço a quem puder me ajudar.Obrigado!

Regras da RB450G
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="WWW - Apache" disabled=no dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 dst-port=82 protocol=tcp to-addresses=192.168.6.2 to-ports=82

Regras do Pc-mikrotik

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Acesso Remoto Mk-auth" disabled=no dst-port=82 protocol=tcp src-address=192.168.10.0/24 to-addresses=172.31.255.2 \
to-ports=80

----------


## 1929

Aqui está passando normalmente globo.com pelo balanceamento.

----------


## mktguaruja

Aqui o site da Globo.com passa fora do pcc, na lista que coloquei no IP>firewall>address-list.

----------


## dimensaonet

ola amigos estou precisando de mais uma ajudinhas de vcs novamente. Implantamos um servidor de arquivos que hospeda filmes e arquivos em nossa rede. e ta funcionando perfeito só que a ele ta no swit junto onde entra o link de internet e ocorre a limitacao de banda para a internet e para os arquvos tambem, gostaria de uma regra para que banda fosse liberada 1mega para qualquer cliente que acesse o servidor de arquivos o IP do servidor de arquivos é 10.5.40.5 o IP do Mikrotik que faz controle de banda é 172.16.10.1 . Agradeco.

----------


## aka2005

Cara é balanceamento por PCC o topico e vc vem com regra de BANDA, pra libera arquivos amigo, axo q se vc procurar melhor no under, vai axar soluçao pro seu problema colega. nao querendo ser grosso.

----------


## 1929

> ola amigos estou precisando de mais uma ajudinhas de vcs novamente. Implantamos um servidor de arquivos que hospeda filmes e arquivos em nossa rede. e ta funcionando perfeito só que a ele ta no swit junto onde entra o link de internet e ocorre a limitacao de banda para a internet e para os arquvos tambem, gostaria de uma regra para que banda fosse liberada 1mega para qualquer cliente que acesse o servidor de arquivos o IP do servidor de arquivos é 10.5.40.5 o IP do Mikrotik que faz controle de banda é 172.16.10.1 . Agradeco.


 Eu gostaria de fazer algo semelhante, mas aproveitando o conteúdo do cache. E organizar tudo por assunto. Daí o usuário acessaria o conteúdo do cache por intermédio de uma página http.

----------


## 1929

> Cara é balanceamento por PCC o topico e vc vem com regra de BANDA, pra libera arquivos amigo, axo q se vc procurar melhor no under, vai axar soluçao pro seu problema colega. nao querendo ser grosso.


Tem razão AKA, e eu acabei embarcando na canoa.

----------


## aka2005

> Tem razão AKA, e eu acabei embarcando na canoa.


 Vlw amigo, é q to atento nesse topico, pq o balanceamento PCC pela RB, é uma solução excelente, e ta indo bem o topico, pq muita duvidas foram tiradas ja... ainda mais pra galera q ta começando. Essa questao ai de Link, seria Controle de Banda, Queues, entre outras opções.

----------


## 1929

É verdade. Tenho acompanhado tua participação no tópicoe desejo de aprimorar cada vêz mais as regras.
Eu tenho um tópico com algo parecido ao que ele reportou. E é algo que estou perseguindo para ver como faço. E como estava com várias abas abertas não me flagrei que era totalmente fora do assunto.
Muito apropriado teu alerta. 
Valeu.

----------


## 1929

Eu tenho o balanceamento numa RB em separado do servidor mk.
Mas como tenho notado ultimamente uma lentidão, me veio uma dúvida na mente.
No balanceamento tenho lá em ip/dns configurado os dns primário e secundário.
E no servidor também tem novamente configurado o dns no hotspot. Só que no hotspot tem como dns primário, o ip da rb que faz o balanceamento e o secundário o mesmo que está como secundário no balanceamento.

Estas configurações de dns nos dois , RB e servidor, não poderia causar uma lentidão, ou é mesmo necessário.

----------


## Sergiotec

Amigos do forum, o problema é o seguinte, tenho uma rede da seguinte forma, RB450G--->>pc-mikrotik--->>>mk-auth em paralelo fazendo cache.

São quatro links adsl configurados na rb450g , preciso de acessar meu servidor Mk-auth, coloquei as regras e as mesma estão funcionando com um link so ligado, quando ligo os outros 3 links não se consegue mais acesso ao servidor o endereço do servidor é mikrotik routeros > administration , 

OBS: USO PCC e os modem não estão roteados uso em ( bridge ) 

Alguem pode me da uma luz de como firmar a rota da porta 82 que é a que estou usando para sair e entrar somente por um link especifico ? Obrigado e boa noite a todos.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigos do forum, o problema é o seguinte, tenho uma rede da seguinte forma, RB450G--->>pc-mikrotik--->>>mk-auth em paralelo fazendo cache.
> 
> São quatro links adsl configurados na rb450g , preciso de acessar meu servidor Mk-auth, coloquei as regras e as mesma estão funcionando com um link so ligado, quando ligo os outros 3 links não se consegue mais acesso ao servidor o endereço do servidor é mikrotik routeros > administration , 
> 
> OBS: USO PCC e os modem não estão roteados uso em ( bridge ) 
> 
> Alguem pode me da uma luz de como firmar a rota da porta 82 que é a que estou usando para sair e entrar somente por um link especifico ? Obrigado e boa noite a todos.


se não me engano já foi falado aqui, basta vc tirar a porta que vc quer das regras do pcc, coloque ela como accept acima de todas no mangle, feito isso sua regra de redirecionamento vai funcionar.

----------


## Sergiotec

Boa noite tiagoMatias! primeiramente quero agradecer a você e a esta turma maravilhosa que faz parte deste forum , pois sem vocês o que seria de muitos como eu que não tem tanta oportunidade de conhecimento ( Minha cidade não existe curso de mikrotik e é muito caro para mim poder sair para outra cidade ) pela dica. Pode se considerar um expert no assunto pois tem exatamente dois meses e meio tentando uma soloção e nada, e você com sua umildade me deu uma dica rapída e facil que resolveu meu problema coloquei acima da regras do pcc em mangle a sua dica e ficou assim:

add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Porta liberada para site Mk-auth" disabled=no protocol=tcp src-port=82


me precipitei dizendo que tinha resolvido o problema mas durou somente uma noite e parou de acessar , tem mais alguma idéia? agradeço

Se precisar de mim pode conta

----------


## aka2005

> Eu tenho o balanceamento numa RB em separado do servidor mk.
> Mas como tenho notado ultimamente uma lentidão, me veio uma dúvida na mente.
> No balanceamento tenho lá em ip/dns configurado os dns primário e secundário.
> E no servidor também tem novamente configurado o dns no hotspot. Só que no hotspot tem como dns primário, o ip da rb que faz o balanceamento e o secundário o mesmo que está como secundário no balanceamento.
> 
> Estas configurações de dns nos dois , RB e servidor, não poderia causar uma lentidão, ou é mesmo necessário.


Ae colega, bom q link vc tem de DEFAULT??? dedicado , ser for vai os DNS nos dois, LOAD e servidor, assim ajuda a transformar o nome no IP.... fazendo fica mais rapido, mas pra LENTIDAO cara, pode ser, VIRUS, ou LINK mesmo... link caido, ou oscilando muito... verifica ai.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Boa noite tiagoMatias! primeiramente quero agradecer a você e a esta turma maravilhosa que faz parte deste forum , pois sem vocês o que seria de muitos como eu que não tem tanta oportunidade de conhecimento ( Minha cidade não existe curso de mikrotik e é muito caro para mim poder sair para outra cidade ) pela dica. Pode se considerar um expert no assunto pois tem exatamente dois meses e meio tentando uma soloção e nada, e você com sua umildade me deu uma dica rapída e facil que resolveu meu problema coloquei acima da regras do pcc em mangle a sua dica e ficou assim:
> 
> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Porta liberada para site Mk-auth" disabled=no protocol=tcp src-port=82
> 
> 
> me precipitei dizendo que tinha resolvido o problema mas durou somente uma noite e parou de acessar , tem mais alguma idéia? agradeço
> 
> Se precisar de mim pode conta


mude de src-port para dst-port

----------


## telecifra

*OLA PESSOAL, TO AQUI PRA PEDIR UMA AJUDA NO PROBLEMA QUE TALVES SEJA RARO PRA VOCES.*
SEGUINTE:TENHO 4 LINHAS DSL EM UM LOCAL QUE TEM UMA TORRE (CENTRO DA CIT), E TENHO QUE FAZER UM ELANCE DESSAS 4 LINHAS PRA OUTRA TORRE (3 KM ) (FORA DA CIT) O QUAL VAI FICAR O SERVIDOR. COMO FAZER? TEM COMO PASSAR ESSAS 4 LINHAS PELO MESMO RADIO? USANDO UM TUNHO (WDS) OU COISA PARECIDA, PEÇO UMA AJUDA, POIS O SERVIDOR NÃO PODE FICAR NO LOCAL DAS LINHAS. PORQUE FICARIA MUITO CARO PRA PASSAR CADA LINHA POR CADA RADIO + CUSTO DE ANTENAS ETC. SE ALGUEM JA PASSOU POR UMA DESSA DÊ UMA LUZ AMIGOS, AGURDO A SOLUÇÃO DE ALGUM AMIGO. ABRAÇO ATODOS.

----------


## nikollas

Coloca um swhith onde esta os DSL e liga a mesma porta no radio que vai manda para o ponto que vai esta o servidor, passa tudo por um unico radio sim sem problema.
Att...

----------


## 1929

> *OLA PESSOAL, TO AQUI PRA PEDIR UMA AJUDA NO PROBLEMA QUE TALVES SEJA RARO PRA VOCES.*
> SEGUINTE:TENHO 4 LINHAS DSL EM UM LOCAL QUE TEM UMA TORRE (CENTRO DA CIT), E TENHO QUE FAZER UM ELANCE DESSAS 4 LINHAS PRA OUTRA TORRE (3 KM ) (FORA DA CIT) O QUAL VAI FICAR O SERVIDOR. COMO FAZER? TEM COMO PASSAR ESSAS 4 LINHAS PELO MESMO RADIO? USANDO UM TUNHO (WDS) OU COISA PARECIDA, PEÇO UMA AJUDA, POIS O SERVIDOR NÃO PODE FICAR NO LOCAL DAS LINHAS. PORQUE FICARIA MUITO CARO PRA PASSAR CADA LINHA POR CADA RADIO + CUSTO DE ANTENAS ETC. SE ALGUEM JA PASSOU POR UMA DESSA DÊ UMA LUZ AMIGOS, AGURDO A SOLUÇÃO DE ALGUM AMIGO. ABRAÇO ATODOS.


Amigo, uma coisa que ajuda muito no forum é nunca escrever tudo em maiúsculas. Passa a idéia que voce está gritando, e sei que não é isso que voce quer.




> Coloca um swhith onde esta os DSL e liga a mesma porta no radio que vai manda para o ponto que vai esta o servidor, passa tudo por um unico radio sim sem problema.
> Att...


Veja que o autor do tópico teve um trabalhão para estas regras de balanceamento. Será que uma solução tão simples assim como um switch resolveria? Como ficaria o balanceamento neste caso?

----------


## nikollas

O balanceamento como passei anteriomente vai ficar no servidor do outro lado e não onde esta os DSL´s só que o servidor vai ficar com 5 placas de redes uma para os clientes separadas e as outras quatros tb no mesmo swintch pois cada saida da placa vai usar a rota do ADL e o radios fica somente em bride.
Assim vc usar somente um par de radio e não quatro em cada lado.
Att...

----------


## lacierdias

Amigo telesifra,

Se quiser passar os links separados a idea de Switch é ótima, simples e barata, mais se ja quizer fazer o balanceamento na origem basta seguir o artigo de balanceamento q tudo vai dar certo.
Outra opção é programa abaixo: Ele faz o código do pcc para você.

https://under-linux.org/f227/program...9/index30.html

Ainda está em fase teste mais, ajuda muito a entender o PCC.

----------


## insanet

Olá Luciano
Em seu projeto, você pode ter 5 modem ADSL em modo bridge +1 link full com IP público fixo?


Obrigado

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigos eu to com uma situação estranha, eu tinha os 2 adsl e funciona tudo muito bom ai eu queria que queria colocar a net junto. Ambos de 4 megas configurei tudo so que o unico site que não abre é o hotmail. Ja botei no address list e tudo mais, e não abre o email de jeito nenhum. Alguem tem uma sugestão ?

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigos eu to com uma situação estranha, eu tinha os 2 adsl e funciona tudo muito bom ai eu queria que queria colocar a net junto. Ambos de 4 megas configurei tudo so que o unico site que não abre é o hotmail. Ja botei no address list e tudo mais, e não abre o email de jeito nenhum. Alguem tem uma sugestão ?



veja os dns que vc esta usando, a parte ruim de usar links de operadoras diferentes é o dns dar esses tipos de problemas.

----------


## mktguaruja

Tiago eu usei os dns da opendns, tentei o primario com da operadora e o secundario com netvirtua. Mais não obtive sucesso. Os da google também tentei e de jeito nenhum logava no hotmail, pior que funcionava tudo normal, mesmo entra no email. rs




> veja os dns que vc esta usando, a parte ruim de usar links de operadoras diferentes é o dns dar esses tipos de problemas.

----------


## aka2005

Coloca uma regra pra nao passa pelo PCC a porta 443, protocolo tcp... amigo e testa.

----------


## mktguaruja

Aka, eu coloquei a regra abaixo:

add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="Paginas https fora do balance" \
disabled=no dst-port=443 in-interface=ether1-gateway protocol=tcp

ether1-gateway é a interface que vai se conectar no outro mk para fazer o controle dos clientes. Hoje pela manha eu coloquei um roteador para o nano, e configurei novamente deu uma melhorada, so que não loga de jeito nenhum no hotmail, o engraçado que tudo funciona menos acesso o email.




> Coloca uma regra pra nao passa pelo PCC a porta 443, protocolo tcp... amigo e testa.

----------


## aka2005

Nao entendi o roteador para o nano... Aqui utilizo link autenticando antes do LOAD e passando pra ele, e utilizo link autenticando nele mesmo, e 1 dedicado tbm tudo ele fazendo LOAD, uso no mangle, Both-Adress.... so tive q tirar do PCC a porta 443 tcp, e alguns sites q nao aceitam mudança de ip... funciona desde ano passado.

----------


## mktguaruja

Cara eu sinceramente não sei mais o que fazer, pode ser algum problema no ptp mesmo ele funcionando perfeitamente em um unico micro ?

----------


## sostenes

Load Balnced PCC 3 Links em Bridge+Failover

----------


## aka2005

> Cara eu sinceramente não sei mais o que fazer, pode ser algum problema no ptp mesmo ele funcionando perfeitamente em um unico micro ?


 Como vc mesmo disse, ja q testo tudo, volta ao inicio, pega so sua maquina ou ip q vc ta usando tira vc do load.. e testa. e assim vai vendo passo a passo adicionando as regras ate montar tudo.. pra ve onde ta sendo o erro do hotmail. aki eu montei e o erro tava na porta 443 como eu disse, mas cada caso é um caso... Uma vez como eu tinha 7 adsl, e 1 dedicado, tinha caido 1 link adsl e eu nao vi ai ficava dando erros em alguns sites, mesmo eu tentando acessa eles varias vezes.. um deles éra o Hotmail.

----------


## mktguaruja

Obrigado pela força aka2005, eu vo começar tudo novamente do zero, ver o que acontece. O estranho que com 2 link funciona certinho os adsl ai coloco o cable modem sempre da pau. Eu usei dns da google, opendns e da gigadns e nada. Mais vlw a todos pela força ! 




> Como vc mesmo disse, ja q testo tudo, volta ao inicio, pega so sua maquina ou ip q vc ta usando tira vc do load.. e testa. e assim vai vendo passo a passo adicionando as regras ate montar tudo.. pra ve onde ta sendo o erro do hotmail. aki eu montei e o erro tava na porta 443 como eu disse, mas cada caso é um caso... Uma vez como eu tinha 7 adsl, e 1 dedicado, tinha caido 1 link adsl e eu nao vi ai ficava dando erros em alguns sites, mesmo eu tentando acessa eles varias vezes.. um deles éra o Hotmail.

----------


## aka2005

> O estranho que com 2 link funciona certinho os adsl ai coloco o cable modem sempre da pau.


 Como vc ta fazendo autenticaçao dos adsl, e do cable modem?? esse cable modem? tem um roteador autenticando ele e entregando pro LOAD o link?? se for, entao sao 3 links chegando no LOAD... ai as configuraçoes de PCC sao diferentes...

----------


## mktguaruja

Os adsl eu tenho dois ppp client que seria o wan1-pppoe e wan2-pppoe, com esse dois funciona tudo beleza.

Essa cable modem é um ponto a ponto em 5.8, no ponto A onde esta o modem sobe um cabo direto para o nano, ele esta em brigde e esta como dhcp. O ponto B esta conectado ao ponto A e esta como router pegando dhcp do ponto A. Será que esta tendo algum problema ?

No caso a interface que eu recebo o cable modem é a ether5-nano. Eu faço as marcações e pcc com as seguintes interfaces: wan1-pppoe, wan2-pppoe e ether5-nano.




> Como vc ta fazendo autenticaçao dos adsl, e do cable modem?? esse cable modem? tem um roteador autenticando ele e entregando pro LOAD o link?? se for, entao sao 3 links chegando no LOAD... ai as configuraçoes de PCC sao diferentes...

----------


## aka2005

Entao amigo se vai te q utiliza esse link do nano, como se fosse um dedicado, e nao marca ele em rotas como uma interface, e sim no gateway marca o ip la.. e no mangle usa a interface de saida... como marcaçao.. junto com o ip, pq quando usa o load pra autentica, vc marca usando a interface q cria quando autentica...

----------


## toplinkcentral

boa noite a todos


estou com um pequeno problema apos o PCC que fiz de 4 link 1 dedicado e 3 adsl 2 bridge e 1 ip fixo, não consigo mais acessar meu servidor MK de fora da rede e nem meu MYROUTER que eu acessava com XXX.X.XX.XX:8088/myrouter hoje não consigo mais acesso de fora da rede do de dentro, portanto peço um auxilio aos amigos

----------


## aka2005

Vc tem q ver qual rota default esta no LOAD, pra ter acesso ao myroute,, pela rota default se vai ver o ip q vc vai acessar amigo, agora se vc quer um ip do link dedicado por exemplo pra acessar, vc vai ter q criar um NAT pra isso.

----------


## toplinkcentral

certo e como faço pra ver essa rota defaut ou a regra nat?

----------


## aka2005

> certo e como faço pra ver essa rota defaut ou a regra nat?


Como vc configuro as suas rotas amigo,???? quando vc fez, vc marco elas, fazendo Marcaçao de Rotas.. certo, e depois crio uma sequencia de backup, pela DISTANCE=X .... é nessa distance q vc faz a sequencia de rotas, a primeira q tiver no AR, ela vai ser a default, se vc tem um link dedicado, utillize ele como Distence=1 por exemplo.

----------


## toplinkcentral

> Como vc configuro as suas rotas amigo,???? quando vc fez, vc marco elas, fazendo Marcaçao de Rotas.. certo, e depois crio uma sequencia de backup, pela DISTANCE=X .... é nessa distance q vc faz a sequencia de rotas, a primeira q tiver no AR, ela vai ser a default, se vc tem um link dedicado, utillize ele como Distence=1 por exemplo.


 


certo fiz a rota certinha Distance= 1 e do link dedicado e como crio a regra ?

----------


## aka2005

Entao 'é pelo ip do dedicado q vc vai acessar seu LOAD.. e se vc tiver um servidor depois dele, ai se tem q cria a regra. 
/ip firewall nat dst-address=IP_DEDICADO (nao é o gateway é o ip q vc coloco no ADDRESS) dst-ports=8080 protocol=tcp action=dst-nat dst-to-address=IP_DO_MYROUTER to-ports=8080.
esse MYROUTER é o q?? servidor?? ele é o LOAD??

----------


## toplinkcentral

esse MYROUTER e um servidor de financeiro o ip do myrouter eu coloco o ip do meu dedicado ou o ip dele que coloquei no servidor?

----------


## aka2005

O IP do dedicado, esta no LOAD, entao pra acessa o LOAD, vc tem q digita o dedicado. o IP do MYROUTER, vc tem q adiciona um na mesma faixa dentro do LOAD, ai sim vc faz um NAT, do IP DEDICADO pro IP DO MYROUTE, ai vc pra acessaele, vc acessa pelo IP DEDICADO MAIS A PORTA :8080.

----------


## wescleybueno1

O meu PCC está funcionando perfeitamente atravéz das regras que foram postadas pelo autor e estou bastante agradecido. Mais estou tendo um problema com hotspot que não funciona. 
Alguém pode me ajudar?

----------


## sostenes

seu LB e dedicado?ou vc esta usando ele junto com hotspot?

----------


## wescleybueno1

> seu LB e dedicado?ou vc esta usando ele junto com hotspot?


 
Estou querendo usar web-proxy e hotspot, tudo na mesma máquina, o load balance está funcionando perfeitamente. MAIS O HOTSPORT E WEB PROXY NÃO FUNCIONA.

----------


## sostenes

Web Proxy e LB nao mesma maquina nao vai funcionar, tem que ser em maquinas separadas ok.

----------


## wescleybueno1

> Web Proxy e LB nao mesma maquina nao vai funcionar, tem que ser em maquinas separadas ok.


 
M4D3 estava pesquisando aqui no forum e não encontrei como fazer essa configuração, estou com duas maquinas aqui, uma funcionando o LB normal conforme suas regras, agora a minha duvida é como proceder as configurações na outra maquina, sendo que etou usando 3 link de entrada e uma de saida para os clientes. na outra máquina quero usar hotspot com dhcp server. Aquem pode me ajudar. Obrigado!

----------


## aka2005

Cara é so vc procurar amigo, sobre WEB-PROXY, e Load, ja tai no topico pra isso... o Load vai joga net pro servidor q faz Webproxy e serviço Hostpot com dhcp.... mas se vc quer mesmo uma estrutura boa é bom dividir isso colega. LOAD ----> Servidor ----> Web-proxy (cache)... 3 maquinas pra isso ai sim fica melhor o desempenho, so procurar no forum.

----------


## wescleybueno1

> Cara é so vc procurar amigo, sobre WEB-PROXY, e Load, ja tai no topico pra isso... o Load vai joga net pro servidor q faz Webproxy e serviço Hostpot com dhcp.... mas se vc quer mesmo uma estrutura boa é bom dividir isso colega. LOAD ----> Servidor ----> Web-proxy (cache)... 3 maquinas pra isso ai sim fica melhor o desempenho, so procurar no forum.


 

Valeu amigo, obrigado pelas informações.

----------


## zipfile

*

----------


## zipfile

ninguem??

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Bom dai a todos.
Estava tentando implementar um balaceamento entre 3 ADSls ip OI com base em um tuto da net mas estava tendo problemas.Qundo usei o teu tuturial a coisa deu certo.Desde ontem a noite nao tive mais reclamações com erros de paginas.
Estou usando os modens em bridge autenticando direto no mk.
Proximo passo e colocar o dedicado de 2m junto no balaceamento.
Desde ja obrigado pelo tuturial.Muito bom.

----------


## tiagomatias

> Bom dai a todos.
> Estava tentando implementar um balaceamento entre 3 ADSls ip OI com base em um tuto da net mas estava tendo problemas.Qundo usei o teu tuturial a coisa deu certo.Desde ontem a noite nao tive mais reclamações com erros de paginas.
> Estou usando os modens em bridge autenticando direto no mk.
> Proximo passo e colocar o dedicado de 2m junto no balaceamento.
> Desde ja obrigado pelo tuturial.Muito bom.


 :Wink:

----------


## Link Informatica

Boa noite a todos amigo. preciso de ajuda de vc´s para forçar o ste meu ip sair somente pelo link dedicado, sendo que o link dedico não é o link principal.Aki no forum achei ensinando tirar qualquer site usando o loopack mais nesse caso o link principal tinha que ser o dedicado, mais aki no meu caso não é . Se possivel alguem me ajudar..obrigado

----------


## tiagomatias

> Boa noite a todos amigo. preciso de ajuda de vc´s para forçar o ste meu ip sair somente pelo link dedicado, sendo que o link dedico não é o link principal.Aki no forum achei ensinando tirar qualquer site usando o loopack mais nesse caso o link principal tinha que ser o dedicado, mais aki no meu caso não é . Se possivel alguem me ajudar..obrigado


faça uma rota statica forçando seu site sair apenas pelo gw do seu link dedicado

----------


## Link Informatica

Amigo vc fala em ip routes?? se for eu fiz mais nao funcionou..obrigado

----------


## Geeek

> Estou querendo usar web-proxy e hotspot, tudo na mesma máquina, o load balance está funcionando perfeitamente. MAIS O HOTSPORT E WEB PROXY NÃO FUNCIONA.


Da pra fazer o LB com hotspot em uma unica maquina, mas com webproxy vc vai ter problemas.

----------


## juliocfs

teria como implantar QOS na rb do pcc?

----------


## tiagomatias

> teria como implantar QOS na rb do pcc?


 Sim.

----------


## itreinamentos

Bom dia queridos, estou com a seguinte dúvida.
tenho 2 linhas adsl - pppoe
eth1 - link1
eth2 - link2
eth3 - saida hotspot
Fiz a configuração conforme o tutorial. O que acontece é o seguinte. Todo o trafego está saindo pelo link1 e o link2 só funciona quando desligo o link1.
Algum dos amigos pode dar uma ajuda?

----------


## m4d3

Verifica se no mangle tem marcação em todas as regras, se tiver você passou batido em alguma etapa, ou nas rotas ou nas marcações, caso não descubra pela análise, reseta as configurações e começa do zero.

----------


## itreinamentos

Queridos, segue o que fiz, caso alguem possa ajudar dá um toque

ether1 - link1 - 2mb adsl pppoe
ether2 - link2 - 2mb adsl pppoe
ether3 - link3 - 2mb adsl pppoe
ether4 - link4 - 2mb adsl pppoe
ether5 - link5 - 2mb adsl pppoe
ether6 - saida
Após passar o script, configurei o hotspot diretamente pelo winbox.


add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether1 new-connection-mark=conn_na passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether3 new-connection-mark=conn_nc passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether4 new-connection-mark=conn_nd passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=ether5 new-connection-mark=conn_ne passthrough=yes


****cria as marcas (conn_na, conn_nb, conn_nc) para novas conexões em cada uma das interfaces (EthLinkA, EthLinkB, EthLinkC)****


add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nc disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nd disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rd passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_ne disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_re passthrough=no



****utiliza as marcações (conn_na, conn_nb, conn_nc) para criar as marcações das respectivas rotas *****

add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_mc2 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_md3 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/3
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=saida new-connection-mark=conn_me4 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:5/4

****agora utilizando os classificadores (0,1,2 e portanto são 3) na interface de clientes criamos novas marcas de conexão (conn_ma0, conn_mb1, conn_mc2), notem que se tivessemos 4 links seria aquie que fariamos as 
alterações para (0,1,2,3 e portanto são 4) ficando 4/0, 4/1, 4/2, 4/3*****


add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mc2 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_md3 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nrd passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_me4 disabled=no in-interface=saida new-routing-mark=to_nre passthrough=no


*****utilizando das novas marcações (conn_ma0, conn_mb1, conn_mc2) criamos uma nova marcação de rota na interface de clientes como (to_nra, to_nrb, to_nrc)*****


Em nat


add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface=ether1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether3
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether4
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=ether5


****vale resaltar que o mascaramento pode ser feito de várias formas, indicando por exempo o ip da interface em src-nat, pela range de ips dos clientes e pela interface do link como acima.****


ip routes

add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.3.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.4.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=6 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.5.2 scope=30 target-scope=10


*****definimos 3 rotas padrão sendo que cada uma tem um custo diferente e portanto a primeira terá a preferencia, caso venha a faltar a segunda assume, em seguida a terceira****

----------


## Geeek

> Queridos, segue o que fiz, caso alguem possa ajudar dá um toque
> 
> ether1 - link1 - 2mb adsl pppoe
> ether2 - link2 - 2mb adsl pppoe
> ether3 - link3 - 2mb adsl pppoe
> ether4 - link4 - 2mb adsl pppoe
> ether5 - link5 - 2mb adsl pppoe
> ether6 - saida
> Após passar o script, configurei o hotspot diretamente pelo winbox.
> ...


Aqui em NAT você deve mascarar a interface do pppeo e não a interface física ok!
Exemplo:


```
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out3
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out4
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out5
```

 


> ****vale resaltar que o mascaramento pode ser feito de várias formas, indicando por exempo o ip da interface em src-nat, pela range de ips dos clientes e pela interface do link como acima.****
> 
> 
> ip routes
> 
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.2.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.3.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.4.2 scope=30 target-scope=10
> ...


Ta faltando rotas ai e também deve ser feita com gateway apontando para a interface pppeo exemplo:



```
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out3 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out4 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=6 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out5 scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 Rotas com marcas que esta faltando:


```
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1  dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway="pppoe-out1" routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1  dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway="pppoe-out2" routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30  target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1  dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway="pppoe-out3" routing-mark=to_nrc scope=30  target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1  dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway="pppoe-out4" routing-mark=to_nrd scope=30  target-scope=10
add check-gateway=ping comment="" disabled=no distance=1  dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway="pppoe-out5" routing-mark=to_nre scope=30  target-scope=10
```

 Lembrando que essas regas que postas são para se trabalhar com modems em bridge,
é melhor em bridge pois evita o modem de travar, pois ele não suporta uma contrack tão grande quando a do MK ^^.

----------


## m4d3

Geek, obrigado por sua resposta e contribuição.

itreinamentos, pensar com a cabeça dos outros é muito comodo mas eu não aprecio.

----------


## itreinamentos

Boa tarde Geek.
Agora ficou legal. Muito obrigado pela atenção e tenho certeza que ajundando serás ajudado e tambem aumentará seu conhecimento.
M4D3, agradeço sua atenção tambem, seu post ficou show. No que diz respeito a pensar pela cabeça dos outros eu tenho que discordar de você. Como vc mesmo disse o forum é pra isso, tirar duvidas, pedir ajuda, senão não teria porque te-lo não é?
Infelizmente ainda nao tenho o conhecimento dos senhores, porem estou procurando aprender. Mas para isso precisamos de uma receitinha de bolo pra ler, fazer e entender.
Mas isso não é critica, so aprecio aqueles que tem paciencia de ensinar. 
Quantos aos demais colegas agradeço pelos diversos itens disponiveis.
Continuarei por aqui pra aprender mais e talvez caso seja possivel, ajudar a todos.

Valeu galera

"Não deixe a soberba ser prioridade em sua vida pois poderás ter conhecimento e bens, mas não terás com quem dividir"

----------


## Geeek

> Boa tarde Geek.
> Agora ficou legal. Muito obrigado pela atenção e tenho certeza que ajundando serás ajudado e tambem aumentará seu conhecimento.
> M4D3, agradeço sua atenção tambem, seu post ficou show. No que diz respeito a pensar pela cabeça dos outros eu tenho que discordar de você. Como vc mesmo disse o forum é pra isso, tirar duvidas, pedir ajuda, senão não teria porque te-lo não é?
> Infelizmente ainda nao tenho o conhecimento dos senhores, porem estou procurando aprender. Mas para isso precisamos de uma receitinha de bolo pra ler, fazer e entender.
> Mas isso não é critica, so aprecio aqueles que tem paciencia de ensinar. 
> Quantos aos demais colegas agradeço pelos diversos itens disponiveis.
> Continuarei por aqui pra aprender mais e talvez caso seja possivel, ajudar a todos.
> 
> Valeu galera
> ...


 A estrela abaixo serve para isso, disponha!

----------


## SilvioFernan

até que enfim eu consegui resolver algo nesse PCC, ufa. parabens luciano!!!

----------


## aka2005

Persistencia é a chave do negocio... a receita tai, mas é vc q deve estudar ela e adaptar nas suas necessidades.

----------


## xkj1000

depois de implementar o load balance, não consigo acessar algumas rbs na minha rede, alguém já passou por isso? o problema esta nas marcações de pacotes de rotas pq quando desabilito as regras tudo funciona normal....

----------


## Geeek

> depois de implementar o load balance, não consigo acessar algumas rbs na minha rede, alguém já passou por isso? o problema esta nas marcações de pacotes de rotas pq quando desabilito as regras tudo funciona normal....


 Você esta dentro da rede ou externamente?

----------


## xkj1000

sim dentro da rede veja o exemplo o verde é onde estou os vermelhos é onde nao acesso e tbm nao consigo repassar os ips validos, hora funciona hora para

----------


## aka2005

Portas amigo, vc faz nat nelas??? pq com o ppc nao tem erro pra acessa as RBs, a nao ser q vc utilize nat nas portas d acesso.

----------


## xkj1000

as regras de nat que tenho sao so nas rbs que tem clientes ex: chain=srcnat action=src-nat to-addresses=(IP-saida pra rede) src-address=(IP-cliente) out-interface=saida para rede,, e na que sai para a internet a que faz o load balance, mas essas que tem clientes algumas acesso e outras nao, e acontece de acessar a rb que manda sinal para os clientes, e na que faz o ponto a ponto nao acessa, ex: rb1----->rb2----->rb3-------rb4------>rb5------rb6 da 1 para dois acessa da 1 para a 3 nao a 5 acessa a 6 nao

----------


## rafaelmju

Bom dia Sostenes, 

Também uso o mk-auth estou tendo o mesmo problema que vc, vc conseguil achar uma solução ??




> Bom galera segui o tutorial para fazer o load balanced e funciona perfeito,obrigado Luciano por mais essa contribuição .
> So estou com um problema, depois de implementar o load ,meu proxy em paralelo parou de funcionar tive q desativar a regra de redirecionamento para navegar,uso mk-auth só consigo acessar o ip do proxy se eu desativar as regras mangle.obs o radius do proxy ta funcionando .se alguém puder me dar um dica dês de já grato!

----------


## sostenes

a soluçao ja foi respondida nesse post,LB so em outra maquina,junto com cache nao funciona.

----------


## aka2005

> as regras de nat que tenho sao so nas rbs que tem clientes ex: chain=srcnat action=src-nat to-addresses=(IP-saida pra rede) src-address=(IP-cliente) out-interface=saida para rede,, e na que sai para a internet a que faz o load balance, mas essas que tem clientes algumas acesso e outras nao, e acontece de acessar a rb que manda sinal para os clientes, e na que faz o ponto a ponto nao acessa, ex: rb1----->rb2----->rb3-------rb4------>rb5------rb6 da 1 para dois acessa da 1 para a 3 nao a 5 acessa a 6 nao


Faixa de ips nelas sao as mesmas e mascaras???... vc nao consegue acessa-las nem por MAC???

----------


## xkj1000

bom nao consegui fazer funcionar, para funcionar tenho de colocar o IP fora do balance, ai eu acesso, mas em contra partida a RB esta fora do balance, aparentemente as regras de mangle força a a divisão das conexões e o envio por determinado link nao retornando as solicitaçoes resposta para dentro da rede, quando faço um trace route para um ip da rede quando chega na RB do loadbalance é enviado para internet, mesmo tendo uma rota estatica para dentro da rede

----------


## xkj1000

a por mac via telnet acessa

----------


## aka2005

Entao é roteamento meu amigo, vc mudo a porta do winbox..?? e fez nat pra eles?? ou firewall, se por MAC acessa, so pode ser isso colega.

----------


## Nks

Primeiramente Feliz 2011 a todos, que esse ano o link dedicado seje mais barato, que a telebras chegue ate nos com sua fibra, e que as grantes teles nao nos "engola"!!!! hehehehee

bom, segui o tuto do m4d3, e funcionou perfeitamente, ficou um pouco lento no inicio, mais depois dei uma melhorada nos classificadores, dividi melhor a carga dos links, e ficou muito bom!!!

soh que, me pintou uma duvida, eu estava olhando outros tutos do pcc aqui msm no under, e vi q tem gente q seta DNS no mkt PCC, tipo la em ip / dns / ai coloca o dns primario e secundario!
no meu balanceador, nao tem DNS setado. Se eu abrir o terminal no meu PCC e pingar algum site, ele nao pinga, porem ele balanceia certinho. O unico problema disso é que nao tem como eu acessar o meu PCC externamente, apenas direto na RB450, mais nao tem problema.

Na internface Cliente, para navegar coloco o IP na msm classe da ethCliente, no caso invalido, no Gateway coloco o IP da ethCliente e em DNS eu utilizo no preferencial o IP valido do meu link dedicado que esta setado no roteador antes do PCC, no roteador que se comunica com os modens dedicados da operadora, no caso um cisco, e no secundario eu seto o DNS da operadora do meu link aDSL, e esta funcionando td ok, abre tds os sites sem problema nenhum.
Segue abaixo um diagrama da minha rede para entender melhor:

Entrada PCC:
Link1 ---> modem dedicado --> router cisco --> switch rede ip valido ---> eth1 PCC
Link2 ---> modem adsl semiens --> mkt discando pppoe e bloqueando ip reverso ---> eth2 PCC
Link3 ---> modem adsl semiens --> mkt discando pppoe e bloqueando ip reverso ---> eht3 PCC
Saida PCC:
eth4 PCC --> Servidor linux myauth3 com SuperCache --> Cliente Final

a duvida é: É necessario setar um DNS no mkt PCC??? Como vcs estao usando ai? Ahh outra coisa importante eh que o meu PCC nao esta discando pppoe no adsl, no caso do meu adsl eu coloquei um outro mkt soh para discar pppoe e bloquear ip reverso da operadora, ai desse mkt vai para o outro mkt PCC com ip invalido, como se fosse roteado. Entao por isso que nao tenho nenhum DNS cadastrado no PCC, pois pra quem usa o PCC discando via pppoe, automaticamente ele cria o DNS, no meu caso como os links chegam roteado esta sem DNS nenhum.
Estou fazendo certo msm??? ou teria q setar algum DNS no PCC? Sera que voces que estao com problemas de abrir paginas, sera que o problema esta no DNS q setou no PCC?????

Obrigado a todos....... abracos

----------


## aka2005

Ola NKs, boa opniao sobre o DNS, vc descobriu um detalhe nao dito no tutorial do m4d3... se vc nao setar DNS, vai ter problemas em alguns sites.. o correto é cetar,, outra duvida.. sua.. q vi... vc utiliza outro MK pra autenticar as adsl, porque isso meu amigo??/ ai vai fica roteamento em cima de roteamente, gerando sim uma lentidao no final...

----------


## Geeek

Lentidão nenhuma apenas desperdicio de $.

----------


## Nks

> Ola NKs, boa opniao sobre o DNS, vc descobriu um detalhe nao dito no tutorial do m4d3... se vc nao setar DNS, vai ter problemas em alguns sites.. o correto é cetar,, outra duvida.. sua.. q vi... vc utiliza outro MK pra autenticar as adsl, porque isso meu amigo??/ ai vai fica roteamento em cima de roteamente, gerando sim uma lentidao no final...


legal aka2005, vc tirou uma grande duvida minha, entao preciso setar um DNS no mkt PCC, blz.
Se eu colocar o pcc para autenticar pppoe apenas em um link, msm assim eu terei q setar manualmente os DNS??? Pois meu PCC sera com 2 links adsl e um dedicado, sendo q 1 adsl vem de P2P entao vem roteado, la onde ele sai tem um mkt q disca pppoe disfarca o ip reverso, e manda sem fio pro meu server, entao como faco nesse caso? Seria +- assim:
eth1 - discando pppoe para o modem
eth2 - link dedicado
eth3 - link adsl roteado
ai no caso, em IP DNS, eu seto como preferencial o dns dedicado, e em secundario o dns ???

e em relacao ao Geek, nao eh apenas disperdicio de $$, eh q eu utilizo um mkt k6500 com memoria flash IDE e eu coloquei ele pra discar pppoe e desfarcar o dns, pois eu achava q o PCC nao podia ter DNS, entao na minha cabeca foi o unico jeito de eu colocar os links adsl sem setar DNS pois se eu discar pppoe direto do PCC ele criara os DNS automaticamente! 

abracos.......

----------


## Geeek

> e em relacao ao Geek, nao eh apenas disperdicio de $$, eh q eu utilizo um mkt k6500 com memoria flash IDE e eu coloquei ele pra discar pppoe e desfarcar o dns, pois eu achava q o PCC nao podia ter DNS, entao na minha cabeca foi o unico jeito de eu colocar os links adsl sem setar DNS pois se eu discar pppoe direto do PCC ele criara os DNS automaticamente! 
> 
> abracos.......


 Desculpa se fui meio arrogante cara, mas quando você cria a conexão pppoe tem la uma opção para desmarcar o repasse de dns, default route e ntp server.

----------


## Gosulator

Pessoal, alguma das versões 4.xx tem algum tipo de bug relativo a pppoe ou marcação de pacotes? Pergunto só pra tirar a pulga de trás da orelha, pois já tentei várias variações de configuração e apenas um link funciona em todas elas. Os outros só funcionam se eu desativar as rotas para o pppoe que estava funcionando anteriormente. O mais estranho é que uma das minhas tentativas conseguiu usar mais de 1 link simultâneamente, mas ele não conseguia baixar o mesmo arquivo por mais de 1 link ao mesmo tempo (se eu colocasse um arquivo qualquer pra baixar num gerenciador que cria 20 conexões, todas as 20 conexões são feitas pelo mesmo link pppoe, e a velocidade de download é limitada pela largura do mesmo), só usava os 2 links se eu colocasse um segundo arquivo pra baixar. E pior, eu fiz um backup dessa configuração, pra apagar tudo e tentar outra coisa. No que eu restaurei esse back mais tarde, o load que já tava precário parou de funcionar, voltou a baixar tudo apenas por um link.

----------


## Geeek

> Pessoal, alguma das versões 4.xx tem algum tipo de bug relativo a pppoe ou marcação de pacotes? Pergunto só pra tirar a pulga de trás da orelha, pois já tentei várias variações de configuração e apenas um link funciona em todas elas. Os outros só funcionam se eu desativar as rotas para o pppoe que estava funcionando anteriormente. O mais estranho é que uma das minhas tentativas conseguiu usar mais de 1 link simultâneamente, mas ele não conseguia baixar o mesmo arquivo por mais de 1 link ao mesmo tempo (se eu colocasse um arquivo qualquer pra baixar num gerenciador que cria 20 conexões, todas as 20 conexões são feitas pelo mesmo link pppoe, e a velocidade de download é limitada pela largura do mesmo), só usava os 2 links se eu colocasse um segundo arquivo pra baixar. E pior, eu fiz um backup dessa configuração, pra apagar tudo e tentar outra coisa. No que eu restaurei esse back mais tarde, o load que já tava precário parou de funcionar, voltou a baixar tudo apenas por um link.


 Com certeza sua config esta errado amigo.

----------


## Nks

> Desculpa se fui meio arrogante cara, mas quando você cria a conexão pppoe tem la uma opção para desmarcar o repasse de dns, default route e ntp server.


Ok sem problemas, eh que meu conhecimento no mkt nao eh tao vasto!! hehehe
aproveitando, vc poderia me ajudar com a duvida do DNS, eu ponho pra discar pppoe em uma interface, nas outras duas eu configuro como se fosse roteado, no caso link dedicado e o outro adsl, e no IP / DNS eu seto o dns dedicado e dns do adsl? eh isso? se for vou testar amanha e posto resultado!

obrigado, abracos

----------


## Nks

> Pessoal, alguma das versões 4.xx tem algum tipo de bug relativo a pppoe ou marcação de pacotes? Pergunto só pra tirar a pulga de trás da orelha, pois já tentei várias variações de configuração e apenas um link funciona em todas elas. Os outros só funcionam se eu desativar as rotas para o pppoe que estava funcionando anteriormente. O mais estranho é que uma das minhas tentativas conseguiu usar mais de 1 link simultâneamente, mas ele não conseguia baixar o mesmo arquivo por mais de 1 link ao mesmo tempo (se eu colocasse um arquivo qualquer pra baixar num gerenciador que cria 20 conexões, todas as 20 conexões são feitas pelo mesmo link pppoe, e a velocidade de download é limitada pela largura do mesmo), só usava os 2 links se eu colocasse um segundo arquivo pra baixar. E pior, eu fiz um backup dessa configuração, pra apagar tudo e tentar outra coisa. No que eu restaurei esse back mais tarde, o load que já tava precário parou de funcionar, voltou a baixar tudo apenas por um link.


cara da uma revisada ai no seus classificadores, eles sao muito importate para um funcionamento correto, as vezes vc nao esta balanceando bem os links, entao ele acaba saindo tudo por um link apenas!

----------


## aka2005

Utiliza o DNS do dedicado, eles fornecem os 2, primario e secundario... DNS, vc pode por ate mesmo um externo... tipo da google.. 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4... o PCC autenticando a ADSL, ele tem a opçao de adicionar o DNS quando conecta, entao se tem q dermarcar se vc for setar dns do link dedicado. la em >interface pppoe-client add-default-route=no dial-on-demand=no *use-peer-dns=no* allow=pap.
Eu tenho um PCC em uma cidade com 1 link dedicado e 3 dsl... todos autenticando pelo pcc, fazendo load normal so direcionei alguns sites pra determinadas rotas... banco pro dedicado, orgão pra outro link e terra globo pra outro. Deixando o link default o dedicado. La usei somente os modem em bridge, o roteador do dedicado chegando no LOAD... e do load pro servidor. ta ate hj rodando la. (em questao de vc esconder o dns, vc pode bloquear no proprio pcc dns-reverso.)
Mas cada caso é um caso.

----------


## Nks

> Utiliza o DNS do dedicado, eles fornecem os 2, primario e secundario... DNS, vc pode por ate mesmo um externo... tipo da google.. 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4... o PCC autenticando a ADSL, ele tem a opçao de adicionar o DNS quando conecta, entao se tem q dermarcar se vc for setar dns do link dedicado. la em >interface pppoe-client add-default-route=no dial-on-demand=no *use-peer-dns=no* allow=pap.
> Eu tenho um PCC em uma cidade com 1 link dedicado e 3 dsl... todos autenticando pelo pcc, fazendo load normal so direcionei alguns sites pra determinadas rotas... banco pro dedicado, orgão pra outro link e terra globo pra outro. Deixando o link default o dedicado. La usei somente os modem em bridge, o roteador do dedicado chegando no LOAD... e do load pro servidor. ta ate hj rodando la. (em questao de vc esconder o dns, vc pode bloquear no proprio pcc dns-reverso.)
> Mas cada caso é um caso.


muito agredecido msm aka2005, obrigado, fiz como vc fez, setei os dois dns do dedicado la em IP / DNS, desativei o dns do discador pppoe, coloquei o modem direto no PCC, ta td OK, agora soh vou observar.
o engracado, eh q msm antes, sem setar o DNS, tbm funcionava, porem a unica coisa q percebi, eh q as vezes ficava um pouco lento, mais depois q arrumei os classificadores, ficou legal, mais tds os sites abria, inclusive do santander,,,,, nao testei de outros bancos, e no periodo q o PCC ficou no ar, nenhum usuario ligou!!!
bom mais pelo menos agora, de acordo com que vc me disse, q o LOAD PCC tem q ter o DNS, espero que esteja 100% correto. vou observando...... abracos a todos

----------


## aka2005

Opa tamu ai cara, o compartilhamento de esperiencias no levam a mais sabedoria.... os sites q eu comentei, geralmente sao: bradesco, caixa, e-ticket, e alguns d faculdade. Se quiser agradecer tem a estrelinha ai em baxo so da um ponto ai pra mim ,vlw colega.

----------


## Nks

logico, vou clicar agora na estrelinha.... havia me esquecido dela!!

viu, sem querer abusar, eu sei liberar ips de sites para sair pelo link padrao, agora como eu faco para liberar ips de sites para sair nos outros links?? tem como vc me passar o comando, eu sei q vc ja deve ter falado antes, mais se poder repassar eu ficarei ainda mais grato!! hehehehe

abracos....

----------


## Geeek

> logico, vou clicar agora na estrelinha.... havia me esquecido dela!!
> 
> viu, sem querer abusar, eu sei liberar ips de sites para sair pelo link padrao, agora como eu faco para liberar ips de sites para sair nos outros links?? tem como vc me passar o comando, eu sei q vc ja deve ter falado antes, mais se poder repassar eu ficarei ainda mais grato!! hehehehe
> 
> abracos....


 Procura por topicos do usuario iverton que tu vai achar amigo.

----------


## wirlei

*Muito bom o tutorial...
*

----------


## m4d3

E veja que tem muita gente que contribui com ele, só é bom porque todos participam.

----------


## dimensaonet

olá amigos boa tarde a todos.
estou com um pequeno problema aqui, eu uso balance PCC uso um RB450G 
e 4 adsl funcionando redondinho. montei usando os passos do nosso amigo M4D3.
agora apareceu um concurso publico e o balace PCC ta barrando o site dele
alguém poderia mim dar uma ajuda? o endereço do site é http://www.consultarconcursos.com.br

antecipado meus agradecimentos a todos.

----------


## Geeek

> olá amigos boa tarde a todos.
> estou com um pequeno problema aqui, eu uso balance PCC uso um RB450G 
> e 4 adsl funcionando redondinho. montei usando os passos do nosso amigo M4D3.
> agora apareceu um concurso publico e o balace PCC ta barrando o site dele
> alguém poderia mim dar uma ajuda? o endereço do site é http://www.consultarconcursos.com.br
> 
> antecipado meus agradecimentos a todos.


 Aqui abriu normal, mas no seu caso vc da um ping pro site, pega o ip dele e poe na lista de loopback do pcc.

----------


## exclusivenet

bom dia pessoall ..
to tentando novamente implantar o balance aqui no meu sistema, to usando agora 4 links adsl
fiz as configurações seguindo o tutorial, inclusive usando o mesmo nome nas interfaces para não me perder, só que apos configurado, quando mando pingar dá o seguinte erro: no route to host

segue configurações para os amigos se puder me ajudar:
*/interface ethernet*



> set 0 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment="" disable-running-check=yes disabled=no full-duplex=yes mac-address=00:E0:52:A7:C0:FE mtu=1500 \
> name=EthLinkA speed=100Mbps
> set 1 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment="" disable-running-check=yes disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1600 mac-address=00:E0:52:A9:49:02 \
> mtu=1500 name=EthLinkB speed=100Mbps
> set 2 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment="" disable-running-check=yes disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1600 mac-address=00:E0:52:A9:49:7C \
> mtu=1500 name=EthLinkC speed=100Mbps
> set 3 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment="" disable-running-check=yes disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1600 mac-address=00:E0:52:AE:34:2B \
> mtu=1500 name=EthLinkD speed=100Mbps
> set 4 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes cable-settings=default comment="" disable-running-check=yes disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1600 mac-address=00:15:F2:43:A5:35 \
> mtu=1500 name=EthClientes speed=100Mbps


*/ip address*



> add address=192.168.1.101/24 broadcast=192.168.1.255 comment="Link 1 - Modem TpLink1" disabled=no interface=EthLinkA network=192.168.1.0
> add address=192.168.1.102/24 broadcast=192.168.1.255 comment="Link 2 - Modem TpLink2" disabled=no interface=EthLinkB network=192.168.1.0
> add address=10.0.0.251/24 broadcast=10.0.0.255 comment="Link 3 - Modem Intelbras1" disabled=no interface=EthLinkC network=10.0.0.0
> add address=10.0.0.252/24 broadcast=10.0.0.255 comment="Link 4 - Modem Intelbras2" disabled=no interface=EthLinkD network=10.0.0.0
> add address=192.168.100.254/24 broadcast=192.168.100.255 comment="Saida do Link pra Hotspot" disabled=no interface=EthClientes network=192.168.100.0


*/ip firewall nat
*


> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no \
> out-interface=EthLinkA
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
> EthLinkB
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
> EthLinkC
> add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=\
> EthLinkD


*/ip firewall mangle
*


> add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no \
> dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
> disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkA new-connection-mark=conn_na \
> passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
> disabled=no in-interface=EthLinkB new-connection-mark=conn_nb \
> passthrough=yes
> add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="" connection-state=new \
> ...


*/ip route*



> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.101 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.0.0.251 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.102 routing-mark=to_nrc scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.0.0.252 routing-mark=to_nrd scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.101 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=192.168.1.102 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=4 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.0.0.251 scope=30 target-scope=10
> add comment="" disabled=no distance=5 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=10.0.0.252 scope=30 target-scope=10


Agradeço a todos que puder me ajudar ..

----------


## aka2005

*exclusivenet ,* vc ta autenticando os modens direto neles certo... pq vc uso em ROUTE, os IPs do Mikrotik para GATEWAY,,, se é o modem quem autentica tem q ser o ip do modem meu amigo.

----------


## keuk15

Bom dia Amigos do Forum
Sou novo nessa área e no forum tbm, mais ja vinha observando este forum a tempo.
stou com uma duvida na configuração do meu load balanced.

eu tenho dois link, um dedicado e outro adsl com modem roteado e quero que esses dois links trabalhem juntos, ou seja se eu tinha 7 clientes em um link agora quero 14 só que usando os dois link juntos.

RB433. versão 4.11
meus ips são os seguintes:
interface velox: 10.0.0.3/24 (o modem sta roteado) Ip do modem é: 10.0.0.2
interface downup: 187.44.133.138/30 (:*gateway* 187.44.133.137)
interface clientes: 198.162.0.1/24

Link Adsl: 600k
Link Dedicado 512k

por favor mim ajudem ja stou ficando de cabelo em pé!

----------


## topeira

Balanceamento funciona perfeito, mas nao tem failover se um link cair outro assume, como faço pra fazer um fail over nesse balance, ja procurei mas ate agora nada.quem souber por gentileza poderia me dar uma dica ai vlw.

----------


## Handrigo

Aprovadoo ... Parabens

----------


## SuperLink

Opa vo tenta esse Lb hoje amanha posto algo aqui.. le tudo q tinha aqui e juntei todo material possivel pra dar certo com 2 Adsl..

----------


## havour

Apos ler quase que por completo esse topico. E ver a duvida de geral acabei chegando nessa configuração que esta me atendendo bem.



```
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_na disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output comment="" connection-mark=conn_nb disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
 
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_ma0 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=EthClientes new-connection-mark=conn_mb1 passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1
 
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_ma0 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="" connection-mark=conn_mb1 disabled=no in-interface=EthClientes new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
 
 
 
/ ip firewall nat 
 
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="MASCARAMENTO PCC" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="" disabled=no out-interface=pppoe-out2
 
 
 
/ ip route
 
add comment="" disabled=no distance=2 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=3 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2 scope=30 target-scope=10
 
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 routing-mark=to_nra scope=30 target-scope=10
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2 routing-mark=to_nrb scope=30 target-scope=10
```

 

Pesquisando um pouco mais no forum e no wiki internacional do MK acabei me deparando com essa configuração aqui.



```
/ ip firewall mangle
add chain=prerouting dst-address=10.111.0.0/24  action=accept in-interface=LAN
add chain=prerouting dst-address=10.112.0.0/24  action=accept in-interface=LAN
 
add chain=prerouting in-interface=pppoe-out1 connection-mark=no-mark action=mark-connection \
    new-connection-mark=conn_na
add chain=prerouting in-interface=pppoe-out2 connection-mark=no-mark action=mark-connection \ 
    new-connection-mark=conn_nb
 
add chain=prerouting  in-interface=EthClientes connection-mark=no-mark dst-address-type=!local \ per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/0action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_ma0
 
add chain=prerouting  in-interface=EthClientes connection-mark=no-mark dst-address-type=!local \ 
    per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:2/1 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=conn_mb1
 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=conn_na in-interface=EthClientes action=mark-routing \ 
    new-routing-mark=to_ra
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=conn_nb in-interface=EthClientes action=mark-routing \
    new-routing-mark=to_rb
 
add chain=output connection-mark=conn_na action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_ra     
add chain=output connection-mark=conn_nb action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=to_rb
 
 
/ ip route
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 routing-mark=to_ra check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2 routing-mark=to_rb check-gateway=ping
 
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out1 distance=1 check-gateway=ping
add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=pppoe-out2 distance=2 check-gateway=ping
 
/ ip firewall nat 
add chain=srcnat out-interface=pppoe-out1 action=masquerade
add chain=srcnat out-interface=pppoe-out2 action=masquerade
```

 
minha duvida é. qual seria a difereneça de uma para a outra? por que ao analizar ela vejo que a marcação de pacotes são diferentes e algumas outras coisas.

Desde ja agradeço pela atenção.

----------


## Nks

Fala galera, estou aqui novamente!!!
Bom meu PCC depois das ultimas duvidas q o Aka2005 e o Geek me resolveu em relacao a o DNS, esta perfeito desde janeiro.
Volte e meia tenho problemas com alguns sites, mais ai tiro do balanceador e fica td ok.

Bom eu estava aqui analisando, e percebi q o link DSL soh fica ruim, quando o upload sobe muito. Ex.: Aqui to usando um dedicado de 10mb up e down, e dois DSL de 8mb. Bom os DSL 8mb ele chega ate 800kbps de up, porem quando passa dos 400kbps ele sobe a latencia e o ping sobe e consequentemente, sobe de todos que estao saindo por ele no momento.

Bom ai pensei, e se limitar o upload do DSL para 400kbps!!!? Como tenho 10mb de up no link dedicado, acho que nao terei problemas pois o PCC ira balancear o up!!
Bom tentei aqui, criei uma QUEUE para o discador pppoe, nao deu certo! Criei tbm uma queue para a interface do DSL e tbm nao deu certo!
Fui na interface, achei uma opcao de Bandwidth tentei limitar o upload em 400kbps e tbm nao deu certo!!! 
Esse nao deu certo que falo é que nem chegou a discar o pppoe para o DSL. É soh eu limitar a banda que ele nao disca!!

Bom entao estou aqui perguntando a vcs, se tem como eu limitar a banda UP do meu link DSL que esta em modo bridge discando pppoe????
Eu pensei em colocar uma RB antes para discar e limitar o PPPoE do DSL, mas nao fiz o teste ainda. Se caso ninguem souber como limitar o upload direto da router que disca, irei fazer esse teste com outra RB.

Aguardo. Obrigado.

----------


## Eduardo2010

Parabéns pelo tópico muito bem explicado.

Tenho uma dúvida pois no meu caso tenho 3 Links dedicado + 1 link PTT na seguinte forma:

Operadora A 50 Mbps
Operadora B 50 Mbps
Operadora C 30 Mbps
Link PTT 20 Mbps

Como posso fazer um loadbalance nesse caso pois todos meus clientes utilizam meus IPs de minha AS.

Como fazer Loand Balance com BGP com 4 links diferentes usando IPs públicos de uma AS sem fazer mascarade ???

----------


## Eduardo2010

Parabéns pelo tópico muito bem explicado.

Tenho uma dúvida pois no meu caso tenho 3 Links dedicado + 1 link PTT na seguinte forma:

Operadora A 50 Mbps
Operadora B 50 Mbps
Operadora C 30 Mbps
Link PTT 20 Mbps

Como posso fazer um loadbalance nesse caso pois todos meus clientes utilizam meus IPs de minha AS.

Como fazer Loand Balance com BGP com 4 links diferentes usando IPs públicos de uma AS sem fazer mascarade ???

----------


## m4d3

Eduardo, procura pelos artigos do Julião Braga (abraço julião), tem material suficiente pra escrever um livro, ou pra resolver o seu problema se assim preferir.

O alexandre também escreveu aqui no fórum sobre o prepeend no bgp, tem diversos artigos abordando isso aqui no underlinux.

Valeu

----------


## bhyll

Olá a todos!
Alguém pode me ajudar?
tô com o seguinte problema, uso a rb1100, com 4 links adsl de 10mb, mas quase todo trafego sai pelo link 1, enquanto os outros 3 ficam baixissimo o consumo, e quando o link 1 ja esta no gargalo, causa lentidão na rede, e não puxa banda dos outros 3 links.
não entendo muito bem como configurar o pcc mikrotik.
alguém pode olhar minhas configurações e verificar onde está errado?
segue o endereço com a tela mostrando as rotas e o trafego das interfaces;
ImageShack

segue também um export das minhas configurações ip/firewall;

/ip firewall address-list
add address=192.168.100.0/24 disabled=no list=rede-interna
add address=200.155.80.0-200.155.255.255 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.220.186.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.220.178.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=200.159.128.0/24 comment=BRADESCO disabled=no list=loopback
add address=192.168.100.0/24 disabled=no list=loopback
add address=189.72.217.102 comment="COLOCAR O IP PARA FICAR FORA DO BALANCE" disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.7.176.0/20 comment=Globo disabled=no list=loopback
add address=201.88.207.50 disabled=no list=loopback
/ip firewall connection tracking
set enabled=yes generic-timeout=10m icmp-timeout=10s tcp-close-timeout=10s tcp-close-wait-timeout=10s tcp-established-timeout=1d tcp-fin-wait-timeout=10s tcp-last-ack-timeout=10s \
tcp-syn-received-timeout=5s tcp-syn-sent-timeout=5s tcp-syncookie=no tcp-time-wait-timeout=10s udp-stream-timeout=3m udp-timeout=10s
/ip firewall filter
add action=passthrough chain=unused-hs-chain comment="place hotspot rules here" disabled=yes
add action=drop chain=virus comment="bloqueio de VIRUS conhecidos" disabled=no dst-port=445 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=445 protocol=udp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=593 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1080 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1363 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1364 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1373 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1377 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1368 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1433-1434 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1024-1030 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus disabled=no dst-port=1214 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Blaster Worm" disabled=no dst-port=135-139 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Messenger Worm" disabled=no dst-port=135-139 protocol=udp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Blaster Worm" disabled=no dst-port=445 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Blaster Worm" disabled=no dst-port=445 protocol=udp
add action=drop chain=virus comment=________ disabled=no dst-port=593 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment=________ disabled=no dst-port=1024-1030 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop MyDoom" disabled=no dst-port=1080 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment=________ disabled=no dst-port=1214 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="ndm requester" disabled=no dst-port=1363 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="ndm server" disabled=no dst-port=1364 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="screen cast" disabled=no dst-port=1368 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment=hromgrafx disabled=no dst-port=1373 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment=cichlid disabled=no dst-port=1377 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment=Worm disabled=no dst-port=1433-1434 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Bagle Virus" disabled=no dst-port=2745 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Dumaru.Y" disabled=no dst-port=2283 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Beagle" disabled=no dst-port=2535 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Beagle.C-K" disabled=no dst-port=2745 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop porta proxy" disabled=no dst-port=3127-3128 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Backdoor OptixPro" disabled=no dst-port=3410 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment=Worm disabled=no dst-port=4444 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment=Worm disabled=no dst-port=4444 protocol=udp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Sasser" disabled=no dst-port=5554 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Beagle.B" disabled=no dst-port=8866 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Dabber.A-B" disabled=no dst-port=9898 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Dumaru.Y" disabled=no dst-port=10000 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop MyDoom.B" disabled=no dst-port=10080 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop NetBus" disabled=no dst-port=12345 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop SubSeven" disabled=no dst-port=27374 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop Kuang2" disabled=no dst-port=17300 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=virus comment="Drop PhatBot, Agobot, Gaobot" disabled=no dst-port=65506 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=input comment=FTP disabled=yes dst-port=21 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=input comment=SSH disabled=no dst-port=22 protocol=tcp
add action=drop chain=input comment=TELNET disabled=no dst-port=23 protocol=tcp
add action=accept chain=input comment="Accept established connections" connection-state=established disabled=no
add action=accept chain=input comment="Accept related connections" connection-state=related disabled=no
add action=drop chain=input comment="Drop invalid connections" connection-state=invalid disabled=no
add action=accept chain=input comment="Allow limited pings" disabled=no limit=50/5s,2 protocol=icmp
add action=drop chain=input comment="Drop excess pings" disabled=no protocol=icmp
/ip firewall mangle
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="out load DST" disabled=no dst-address-list=rede-interna in-interface=Clientes
add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="FORA DO LOADBALACED" disabled=no dst-address-list=loopback in-interface=Clientes
add action=mark-connection chain=input comment="Make the packet leaves via same interface" connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LINK1-pppoe new-connection-mark=LINK1_conn \
passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LINK2-pppoe new-connection-mark=LINK2_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LINK3-pppoe new-connection-mark=LINK3_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new disabled=no in-interface=LINK4-pppoe new-connection-mark=LINK4_conn passthrough=yes
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=LINK1_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LINK1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=LINK2_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LINK2 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=LINK3_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LINK3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=LINK4_conn connection-state=new disabled=no new-routing-mark=to_LINK4 passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting comment="PCC Balance" disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Clientes new-connection-mark=LINK1_conn passthrough=yes \
per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Clientes new-connection-mark=LINK2_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:4/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Clientes new-connection-mark=LINK3_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:4/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting disabled=no dst-address-type=!local in-interface=Clientes new-connection-mark=LINK4_conn passthrough=yes per-connection-classifier=\
both-addresses:4/3
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting comment="Marking all the packets" connection-mark=LINK1_conn disabled=no in-interface=Clientes new-routing-mark=to_LINK1 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=LINK2_conn disabled=no in-interface=Clientes new-routing-mark=to_LINK2 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=LINK3_conn disabled=no in-interface=Clientes new-routing-mark=to_LINK3 passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=LINK4_conn disabled=no in-interface=Clientes new-routing-mark=to_LINK4 passthrough=no
/ip firewall nat
add action=passthrough chain=unused-hs-chain comment="place hotspot rules here" disabled=yes
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=LINK1-pppoe
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=LINK2-pppoe
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=LINK3-pppoe
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat disabled=no out-interface=LINK4-pppoe
/ip firewall service-port
set ftp disabled=no ports=21
set tftp disabled=no ports=69
set irc disabled=no ports=6667
set h323 disabled=no
set sip disabled=no ports=5060,5061
set pptp disabled=no

Por favor me ajudem!
Desde ja muito Obrigado!
bhyll

----------


## mamaunet

Vou testar as regras em breve assim que minha RB450G chegar hehehe... Posto aqui os resultados.

Abraço!

----------


## cvianabr

Excelente post, balance funcionando 100% em uma rb750g com dois links ip telefonica...

Att,
Clistenes

----------


## mamaunet

Luciano, coloquei as regras em uma RB750G funcionou numa boa, com 2 links ADSL 600k, como vi eles balanceiam, como poderia somar os dois link's e o acesso externo, seria a forma correta como os amigos aki ja falaram anteriormente? (só quero saber sua opnião, caso vc tenha alguma adição ao conteúdo abaixo, ficaria grato)



```
Para somar os links:
both-address > para both-address and ports
```

 


```
Para o acesso externo:
add action=accept chain=input comment="INPUT - IPs Gerenciamento -+-+-+" disabled=no src-address=0.0.0.0/0
```

 
Parabéns pelo tuto super eficiente. Abraços!  :Big Grin:

----------


## saveironorte

segui a risca tudo que vc postou com exeção que no meu são apenas dois links e na 1°regra
< add action=accept chain=prerouting comment="SEM BALANCE" disabled=no dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=EthClientes
esta primera regra aceita as conexões para todos os ips de destino que se encontrarem na lista 'sem_balance' que irão sair pela rota padrão> quando ativo o dst-address-list=sem_balance, para tudo não consi nem pingar pra fora Será que vc pode me ajudar seu post foi o unico que eu entedi melhor.

----------


## BitPC

Fala galera, tenho um balance rodando aqui blz, mais to precisando fazer outro com links de cargas diferentes deu uma olhada aqui no post e a única coisa que não entendi muito bem foi essa parte.

*agora utilizando os classificadores (0,1,2 e portanto são 3) na interface de clientes criamos novas marcas de conexão (conn_ma0, conn_mb1, conn_mc2), notem que se tivessemos 4 links seria aquie que fariamos as alterações para (0,1,2,3 e portanto são 4) ficando 4/0, 4/1, 4/2, 4/3 ou ainda se tivessemos links assimétricos onde por exemplo:*

*LinkX* de 512k
*LinkY* de 1024k
*LinkZ* de 2048k
*
somariamos todos os links e dividiriamos pelo valor do menor link então teriamos 3584k/512k=7 então teriamos 7 marcações de pcc indo de 7/0 até 7/6 das quais devemos direcionar a primeira pro link X, a segunda e terceira pro link Y e as quatro restantes para o link Z fazendo nosso sistema perfeitamente equilibrado, vale resaltar que sistemas do tipo ADSL não garantem a banda e portanto devemos fazer testes em cada um dos links para aferir as velocidades possíveis em cada um, já vi muitos casos onde um link desse tipo de 2Mb era melhor do que o de 4Mb da mesma operadora instalada no mesmo local, também se deve criar as marcações para input e output.*



será que alguem pode me ajudar a entender melhor essa parte, !!! que link recebe primeiro a conexão e tal????? não entendi muito bem como fazer o equiblíbrio de carga.

----------


## alexpmj

nota 10 para esse script fiz seguindo as orientações aqui sujeridas e tenho 4 links, 3 de 10Mb e 1 de 1Mb nao ficou 10... ficou espetacular funciona perfeitamente cargas dividas perfetamente coisa que eu pensava que nao funcionava PARABENS!!!

----------


## alyssonbmx

ola galera queria q vcs poderia me da uma força , como fazer um balanceamento entre 2 link em bridge , agradeço ajuda de vcs ...

----------


## felipezatta

Bom dia,

Tem como Implementar o Netwatch para monitorar quedas no link nesse exemplo de PCC? (para os outros links "assumirem")

Obrigado.

----------


## alexpmj

pesquisei no forum e vi alguma coisa a respeito feito com script! muito bom e so da uma pesquisada ai!

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Amigos, só uma dúvida, ainda não testei, mas antes de iniciar gostaria apenas de saber o seguinte:

Imagine o cenário onde tenho 2 links em que a operadora me entrega em 2 roteadores Cisco, destes roteadores eu ligo ruma RB fazendo PCC, em seguida distribuo para minha rede roteada com OSPF e na RB do POP quero entregar um IP publico de um dos links para algum cliente que autentica por PPPoE.

Vai funcionar normalmente, este cliente vai automaticamente sair pelo link do IP designado a ele?

Os demais clientes com IPs publicos vão sair balanceados?

----------


## agatangelos

Boa noite Galera, uma duvida eu posso fazer um load alance dentro de outro load?? tipo tenho um load com dois link dedicado, em um bairro que tenho muitos clientes eu quero por um outro link adsl para desafogar um pouco, é possível ??

----------


## Geeek

> Boa noite Galera, uma duvida eu posso fazer um load alance dentro de outro load?? tipo tenho um load com dois link dedicado, em um bairro que tenho muitos clientes eu quero por um outro link adsl para desafogar um pouco, é possível ??


Tudo é possível!

----------


## BitPC

É sim, tem um tópico ai bem fácil mostrando como fazer load balance com cargas diferentes pode lhe ajudar a adicionar esse novo link no seu que já funciona.

----------


## agatangelos

Gente preciso fazer com que um link da minha rede interna 192.168.100.100 saia sempre pelo link1 que esta na ether2, este link tem ip valido e tenho um sistema que só roda se ele acessar pelo ip valido ... alguém pode me ajudar ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## juniorbio

Fiz tudo que esta ai so que esta travando quando coloco dois links, sabe dizer o que seja,

----------


## agatangelos

Boa noite gente, tenho um cliente de minha rede interna que quando cai no segundo link fica ligando para reclamar, pois a velocidade dele cai, teria como fazer com que o ip dele só saísse por um dos links como fazemos em sites de banco por exemplo pomos no loopback para que saia por apenas um link eu dou ao cliente um ip fixo no pppoe 10.2.5.125 ele conecta sempre com este ip e gostaria de por ele para navegar somente por um link é possível?

----------


## wexilei

load balance feito no pcc 1.2

----------


## paulojrandrade

*wexilei, nao entendi... oq tem de diferente esse PCC 1.2 ??? Onde se encontra ???*

----------


## angelomartins

Pessoal, tem uma forma mais facil de fazer balanceamento de link com menas regras no mangle, pois ja vi funcionar só com duas regras no mangle, 

o meu quando eu configuro a rotas com o router-mark, cai os meu gw padrão 

Obrigado

----------


## m4d3

> Pessoal, tem uma forma mais facil de fazer balanceamento de link com menas regras no mangle, pois ja vi funcionar só com duas regras no mangle, 
> 
> o meu quando eu configuro a rotas com o router-mark, cai os meu gw padrão 
> 
> Obrigado


O colega deve estar se referindo a balance por rotas destino, neste caso não seria necessário marcar as origens apenas criar rotas distintas para cada destino. O mangle seria utilizado provavelmente apenas pra loopback e talvez uma marcação especifica de alguma porta.

Abraço e sucesso.

----------


## dimensaonet

Galera nao sei se é aqui que posso pedir ajuda... mas to usando esse balance pcc do nosso amigo M4D3 e nao consigo 
acessar o mei site interno, pra conseguir acessar ele tenho q direcionar ele a uma porta aguem poderia mim ajudar com uma regra
veja a porta q to usando http://www.airlifesf.com.br:8081/ queria poder tirar essa porta e ficar só o nome




> O colega deve estar se referindo a balance por rotas destino, neste caso não seria necessário marcar as origens apenas criar rotas distintas para cada destino. O mangle seria utilizado provavelmente apenas pra loopback e talvez uma marcação especifica de alguma porta.
> 
> Abraço e sucesso.

----------


## wilkeer

ola pessoal estou tendo alguns problemas em implantar as regras
apena um link fica funcionando os demais não trafegam nada a menos que o link 1 seja desativa ai fica valendo as regras de distance que esta configurada nas rotas
RB 750GL L.4 V.6,25

segue abaixo export das regras

/ip firewall mangle
add chain=prerouting dst-address-list=sem_balance in-interface=LAN
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new in-interface=WAN1 new-connection-mark=conn_na
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new in-interface=WAN2 new-connection-mark=conn_nb
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new in-interface=WAN3 new-connection-mark=conn_nc
add action=mark-connection chain=input connection-state=new in-interface=WAN4 new-connection-mark=conn_nd
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=conn_na new-routing-mark=to_ra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=conn_nb new-routing-mark=to_rb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=conn_nc new-routing-mark=to_rc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=output connection-mark=conn_nd new-routing-mark=to_rd passthrough=no
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=conn_na0 per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/0
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=conn_nb1 per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/1
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=conn_nc2 per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/2
add action=mark-connection chain=prerouting dst-address-type=!local in-interface=LAN new-connection-mark=conn_nd3 per-connection-classifier=both-addresses:4/3
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=conn_ma0 in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=to_nra passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=conn_mb1 in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=to_nrb passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=conn_mc2 in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=to_nrc passthrough=no
add action=mark-routing chain=prerouting connection-mark=conn_md3 in-interface=LAN new-routing-mark=to_nrd passthrough=no


/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=WAN1 out-interface=WAN1
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=WAN2 out-interface=WAN2
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=WAN3 out-interface=WAN3
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment=WAN4 out-interface=WAN4


/ip route
add distance=1 gateway=192.168.25.1 routing-mark=to_nra
add distance=1 gateway=192.168.26.1 routing-mark=to_nrb
add distance=1 gateway=192.168.27.1 routing-mark=to_nrc
add distance=1 gateway=192.168.28.1 routing-mark=to_nrd
add distance=2 gateway=192.168.25.1
add distance=3 gateway=192.168.26.1
add distance=4 gateway=192.168.27.1
add distance=5 gateway=192.168.28.1

----------


## aka2005

Wilker... olha sua marcação de rota.... em imput, vc crio marcação pra sair pela rota *"**to_ra"* e em pre-routing usou outra marcação de rota. *"**to_nra"*. todas tem q ser iguais.

----------


## maikol

boa tarde pessoal sou novo aqui queria montar um balance pcc para 4 links modens em bridge tetei uma video aula do youtube dis assim guia definitivo balance pcc mais nao navega se alguem poder me ajudar

----------

